# Problems with my Gulfmaster :( Q1000 (v2)



## Randomesq

I got the GWN Q1000-1AJF and I love it. Except...

If I use any of the functions (pressing A button) - barometer, altimeter, etc - and the hour and minute hand move to the 2 o'clock position so that the digital display is visible... When I go back into time mode (pressing B button), the minute hand will return to the correct position but the hour hand will not. It seems to jerk just slightly and then stay where it is. 

I can't use any of the ABC/Depth functions without it messing up the time. Ugggghhh  This means I must go through the process of resynching the digital and analog display every single time. The hour hand does not move backwards, the way it it supposed to.

Has anyone else experiencing this? 

I think it's time for a return - just wish I could get it for the same price I did before. Da*m!

-R.


----------



## GaryK30

That's not good. It sounds like a problem with the hour hand motor.

Can you exchange it with the Amazon third-party vendor you bought it from, or do they not have any more?


----------



## cew1234

I have just checked this with my one and is alright. Hope you can return yours


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Randomesq said:


> I got the GWN Q1000-1AJF and I love it. Except...
> 
> If I use any of the functions (pressing A button) - barometer, altimeter, etc - and the hour and minute hand move to the 2 o'clock position so that the digital display is visible... When I go back into time mode (pressing B button), the minute hand will return to the correct position but the hour hand will not. It seems to jerk just slightly and then stay where it is.
> 
> I can't use any of the ABC/Depth functions without it messing up the time. Ugggghhh  This means I must go through the process of resynching the digital and analog display every single time. The hour hand does not move backwards, the way it it supposed to.
> 
> Has anyone else experiencing this?
> 
> I think it's time for a return - just wish I could get it for the same price I did before. Da*m!
> 
> -R.


On mine, if the hour and minute hands are obstructing the digital window, they will move to the 2:00 position if I press the sensor button. But then, they only stay at the 2:00 position for 2-3 seconds, before moving back to where they were (still in sensor mode). Does yours do this? Or do the hands on yours stay at the 2:00 position until you press button B to go back to timekeeping mode?

Anyway, mine does not do what yours is doing. Sorry to say, it does sound like it should be returned. :-(

I have set the time manually on mine a couple of times. It seems that when I do this, for whatever reason, the analog hands and digital time are not in sync. Then I have to do a hand home adjustment to get them back in sync. But I won't be doing manual time adjustments very often, so this does not concern me.


----------



## arcadius

Randomesq said:


> I got the GWN Q1000-1AJF and I love it. Except...
> 
> If I use any of the functions (pressing A button) - barometer, altimeter, etc - and the hour and minute hand move to the 2 o'clock position so that the digital display is visible... When I go back into time mode (pressing B button), the minute hand will return to the correct position but the hour hand will not. It seems to jerk just slightly and then stay where it is.
> 
> I can't use any of the ABC/Depth functions without it messing up the time. Ugggghhh  This means I must go through the process of resynching the digital and analog display every single time. The hour hand does not move backwards, the way it it supposed to.
> 
> Has anyone else experiencing this?
> 
> I think it's time for a return - just wish I could get it for the same price I did before. Da*m!
> 
> -R.


I have the same problem as yours. Can you say what did you do? Or did you return the watch?


----------



## Randomesq

arcadius said:


> I have the same problem as yours. Can you say what did you do? Or did you return the watch?


Hi - Yes; I returned the watch and purchased from ebay instead. They place where I originally purchased (from Amazon) did not have another in stock to sell me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arcadius

Randomesq said:


> Hi - Yes; I returned the watch and purchased from ebay instead. They place where I originally purchased (from Amazon) did not have another in stock to sell me.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Do you know maybe how to do hard reset in gulfmaster? Is this possible in this watch? Perhaps this could help...


----------



## Randomesq

arcadius said:


> Do you know maybe how to do hard reset in gulfmaster? Is this possible in this watch? Perhaps this could help...


I'm afraid I don't  I felt like it was more of a mechanical issue. :/ Not sure a hard reset would fix it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rd68

My Gulfmaster GWN-1000B-1 AER looked fantastic, but was a disappointment. It kept getting fogged up (water under the glass), had it repaired twice and than (3rd time) got a replacement, because now the minute hand was not working any more, analoge time different from digital time. So after 18 months of trouble, I finally got a new Gulfmaster. I must be the unluckiest person, because this Gulfmaster had a broken crown. It would slip out of locked position all the time from the first day I had it. I went back to the store after a few days and got my money back.
So what now. Should i go for the Mudmaster or Gravity....or try once more with the Gulfmaster. Because I like the way the black one looks on the wrist. It has all the nice functions, and it also looks very nice and goes well with a suit (for whats that worth). Let me know what you all feel. Am I the only one with issues with the Gulfmaster?:think:


----------



## fcasoli

rd68 said:


> My Gulfmaster GWN-1000B-1 AER looked fantastic, but was a disappointment. It kept getting fogged up (water under the glass), had it repaired twice and than (3rd time) got a replacement, because now the minute hand was not working any more, analoge time different from digital time. So after 18 months of trouble, I finally got a new Gulfmaster. I must be the unluckiest person, because this Gulfmaster had a broken crown. It would slip out of locked position all the time from the first day I had it. I went back to the store after a few days and got my money back.
> So what now. Should i go for the Mudmaster or Gravity....or try once more with the Gulfmaster. Because I like the way the black one looks on the wrist. It has all the nice functions, and it also looks very nice and goes well with a suit (for whats that worth). Let me know what you all feel. Am I the only one with issues with the Gulfmaster?:think:


You are off topic, this is for new Gulfmaster quad sensor


----------



## Liion

Randomesq said:


> I got the GWN Q1000-1AJF and I love it. Except...
> 
> If I use any of the functions (pressing A button) - barometer, altimeter, etc - and the hour and minute hand move to the 2 o'clock position so that the digital display is visible... When I go back into time mode (pressing B button), the minute hand will return to the correct position but the hour hand will not. It seems to jerk just slightly and then stay where it is.
> 
> I can't use any of the ABC/Depth functions without it messing up the time. Ugggghhh  This means I must go through the process of resynching the digital and analog display every single time. The hour hand does not move backwards, the way it it supposed to.
> 
> Has anyone else experiencing this?
> 
> I think it's time for a return - just wish I could get it for the same price I did before. Da*m!
> 
> -R.


I received one with the same problem a couple of weeks ago - the hour hand would move forward but not back which resulted in the incorrect time being displayed whenever the hands were moved by a function. I've not seen this rate of failure in G-Shocks before, it's a little concerning.


----------



## Time4Playnow

I have discovered an issue with mine as well. When the minute hand, or both hands, move to the 2:00 position in order to move out of the way of the digital window, at least sometimes (I have not verified if it happens every time) the hands do not return to their correct position. Both the minute and hour hands DO move backwards. But, they move to a position slightly off from where they should be - and the effect is that they show the incorrect time. A hand reset/sync with digital time will correct this, but obviously you don't want to have to do this every time. I'll have to check in the coming days and see if mine does this every single time one or both hands move out of the way of the digital window... 

Beginning to wonder if there is some flaw in the module of the Gv2? I have never experienced this problem on any of my Mudmasters... :-(


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Liion said:


> I've not seen this rate of failure in G-Shocks before, it's a little concerning.


Surprised to see 4 reports of the same issues already, meaning it's definitely not an isolated incident. And you would think they would at least put more QC on a watch with suggested retail price of $850 USD (or currently $600+ street price)!

The hand parking feature, which moves the hands away from the view of the LCD, is nothing new. You can find that in lower priced ana-digi G's, such as the AWG-M100, which can be found under $100. The new GA-700, which is also under $100, also has this feature. The GA-1100, which can be found under $150, also has this feature. I have all 3 of those. While I haven't played with the feature in the new GA-700 that much, so far neither the AWG-M100 and GA-1100 have any issue. Especially the GA-1100, I've played with the hand parking feature extensively. I found that it would park the hands in few different positions depended on where the hands are currently at, some smart algorithm's employed there. Regardless where it parked, it would return to the correct position for timekeeping every single time!

One major difference in the hand mechanism for lower priced G's though, is that the hour hand and the minute hand are linked. They move together and take time to rotate through the hours. The newer and richer G's use a mechanism where the hour and minute hands are moving independently, hence making hand adjustment much faster. But may be, that's done in expense of reliability. In another word, the cheaper and slower linked hands are actually more reliable.


----------



## WES51

@Time4Playnow, when the hands leave the 2' position and return to their time position, do they appear attempting to reset gear backlash (wiggle) before they stop at their time position. 

E.g. the Mudmaster 100% does this. Before the final stop, the hands wiggle a bit.

I wonder if that step was left out on yours or if it becomes inactive at times for some reason.


----------



## STavros78

Damn thats why i never buy something just after its release without prior been tested on the field( customers) i did it with the GV2 hope mine dont have that issue.will find out on January Aagkrrrrr


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> I have discovered an issue with mine as well. When the minute hand, or both hands, move to the 2:00 position in order to move out of the way of the digital window, at least sometimes (I have not verified if it happens every time) the hands do not return to their correct position. Both the minute and hour hands DO move backwards. But, they move to a position slightly off from where they should be - and the effect is that they show the incorrect time. A hand reset/sync with digital time will correct this, but obviously you don't want to have to do this every time. I'll have to check in the coming days and see if mine does this every single time one or both hands move out of the way of the digital window...
> 
> Beginning to wonder if there is some flaw in the module of the Gv2? I have never experienced this problem on any of my Mudmasters... :-(


Maybe Casio can perform a warranty repair on it.


----------



## Time4Playnow

WES51 said:


> @Time4Playnow, when the hands leave the 2' position and return to their time position, do they appear attempting to reset gear backlash (wiggle) before they stop at their time position.
> 
> E.g. the Mudmaster 100% does this. Before the final stop, the hands wiggle a bit.
> 
> I wonder if that step was left out on yours or if it becomes inactive at times for some reason.


No, the hands on my Gv2 do not do that. But on my Mudmaster, only the hour hand does it.

So far, this problem seems to happen each time the sensor button is pressed when one of the hands are obstructing the digital window. One time, the problem corrected itself after some period of time. (possibly with the "Tough Movement" feature) However, another time it did not.


----------



## WES51

Time4Playnow said:


> No, the hands on my Gv2 do not do that. But on my Mudmaster, only the hour hand does it.


Yes, you are right. I just checked on my PRW6000 (I'm at work and this is what I'm wearing) and it is the hour hand only.

As others said, I too hope you will be able to get it fixed.


----------



## Time4Playnow

GaryK30 said:


> Maybe Casio can perform a warranty repair on it.


Here's the scoop on that, for others who might be having the same problem.

Called Casio, figured I would ask in advance if they would accept a Paypal receipt as "proof of purchase" before I send it in for repair. What she said is, all Ebay sellers are non-authorized dealers of Casio watches. No repairs under warranty will be done by Casio if the watch was purchased from a non-authorized dealer. (I believe this has been covered elsewhere - in other threads - but bears repeating)

She suggested I contact the seller to see if they have any recourse for me. I did, but not expecting any help there..

If I want to have a repair done by Casio anyway (out of warranty), I can send it in to them. They will give me an estimate - and at that point I can choose whether to proceed with the repair or not. She told me that they do not do any repairs without pre-payment. I will probably pursue this, but not till next year. I don't really want to deal with a repair cost at this moment. So I'll live with the problem until I'm ready to send it to Casio.

You know, I kind of already knew that watches from unauthorized dealers won't be covered under warranty. Normally, for an expensive g-shock I will buy it from a source that offers a warranty. (for ex, the 2-yr Asurion warranty from Amazon) This Gulfmaster was an exception to that....as I was impatient to get the watch and I got it at a good price. And, out of ALL of the Casios I have had until now (at least 70-80 of them), I have never had a single problem requiring repair. First time for everything, as they say. Well, live and learn. Guess I'll be more careful about getting a warranty from now on, at least for the more expensive models... ;-)

If I end up getting a repair estimate from Casio later, I'll update this thread with the outcome.


----------



## Odie

Time4Playnow said:


> Here's the scoop on that, for others who might be having the same problem.
> 
> Called Casio, figured I would ask in advance if they would accept a Paypal receipt as "proof of purchase" before I send it in for repair. What she said is, all Ebay sellers are non-authorized dealers of Casio watches. No repairs under warranty will be done by Casio if the watch was purchased from a non-authorized dealer. (I believe this has been covered elsewhere - in other threads - but bears repeating)
> 
> She suggested I contact the seller to see if they have any recourse for me. I did, but not expecting any help there..
> 
> If I want to have a repair done by Casio anyway (out of warranty), I can send it in to them. They will give me an estimate - and at that point I can choose whether to proceed with the repair or not. She told me that they do not do any repairs without pre-payment. I will probably pursue this, but not till next year. I don't really want to deal with a repair cost at this moment. So I'll live with the problem until I'm ready to send it to Casio.
> 
> You know, I kind of already knew that watches from unauthorized dealers won't be covered under warranty. Normally, for an expensive g-shock I will buy it from a source that offers a warranty. (for ex, the 2-yr Asurion warranty from Amazon) This Gulfmaster was an exception to that....as I was impatient to get the watch and I got it at a good price. And, out of ALL of the Casios I have had until now (at least 70-80 of them), I have never had a single problem requiring repair. First time for everything, as they say. Well, live and learn. Guess I'll be more careful about getting a warranty from now on, at least for the more expensive models... ;-)
> 
> If I end up getting a repair estimate from Casio later, I'll update this thread with the outcome.


Unfortunately, she gave you incorrect information to a degree. Not all of the sellers on eBay are unauthorized dealers. There is nothing in Casio's terms as a dealer that says you can't sell on 3rd party sites. They also don't hold their dealers to MAP pricing.


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> Here's the scoop on that, for others who might be having the same problem.
> 
> Called Casio, figured I would ask in advance if they would accept a Paypal receipt as "proof of purchase" before I send it in for repair. What she said is, all Ebay sellers are non-authorized dealers of Casio watches. No repairs under warranty will be done by Casio if the watch was purchased from a non-authorized dealer. (I believe this has been covered elsewhere - in other threads - but bears repeating)
> 
> She suggested I contact the seller to see if they have any recourse for me. I did, but not expecting any help there..
> 
> If I want to have a repair done by Casio anyway (out of warranty), I can send it in to them. They will give me an estimate - and at that point I can choose whether to proceed with the repair or not. She told me that they do not do any repairs without pre-payment. I will probably pursue this, but not till next year. I don't really want to deal with a repair cost at this moment. So I'll live with the problem until I'm ready to send it to Casio.
> 
> You know, I kind of already knew that watches from unauthorized dealers won't be covered under warranty. Normally, for an expensive g-shock I will buy it from a source that offers a warranty. (for ex, the 2-yr Asurion warranty from Amazon) This Gulfmaster was an exception to that....as I was impatient to get the watch and I got it at a good price. And, out of ALL of the Casios I have had until now (at least 70-80 of them), I have never had a single problem requiring repair. First time for everything, as they say. Well, live and learn. Guess I'll be more careful about getting a warranty from now on, at least for the more expensive models... ;-)
> 
> If I end up getting a repair estimate from Casio later, I'll update this thread with the outcome.


I don't like the policy of many Japanese companies to not repair items under warranty when they are purchased from non-authorized dealers. Out of my 10 Gs, 7 were purchased from Amazon directly or Amazon third-party sellers, so they should have either a Casio or Asurion warranty. The other 3 were purchased from non-ADs on eBay or elsewhere. Luckily I haven't had any problems that required repair. I have had to send a couple of the Amazon purchases back due to hand alignment flaws. In one case they sent a replacement that was fine. In the other case I had to buy another one elsewhere (Princeton Watches). When I bought from Princeton, they claimed to be a AD, but Casio says they are not.


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> Here's the scoop on that, for others who might be having the same problem.
> 
> Called Casio, figured I would ask in advance if they would accept a Paypal receipt as "proof of purchase" before I send it in for repair. What she said is, all Ebay sellers are non-authorized dealers of Casio watches. No repairs under warranty will be done by Casio if the watch was purchased from a non-authorized dealer. (I believe this has been covered elsewhere - in other threads - but bears repeating)
> 
> She suggested I contact the seller to see if they have any recourse for me. I did, but not expecting any help there..
> 
> If I want to have a repair done by Casio anyway (out of warranty), I can send it in to them. They will give me an estimate - and at that point I can choose whether to proceed with the repair or not. She told me that they do not do any repairs without pre-payment. I will probably pursue this, but not till next year. I don't really want to deal with a repair cost at this moment. So I'll live with the problem until I'm ready to send it to Casio.
> 
> You know, I kind of already knew that watches from unauthorized dealers won't be covered under warranty. Normally, for an expensive g-shock I will buy it from a source that offers a warranty. (for ex, the 2-yr Asurion warranty from Amazon) This Gulfmaster was an exception to that....as I was impatient to get the watch and I got it at a good price. And, out of ALL of the Casios I have had until now (at least 70-80 of them), I have never had a single problem requiring repair. First time for everything, as they say. Well, live and learn. Guess I'll be more careful about getting a warranty from now on, at least for the more expensive models... ;-)
> 
> If I end up getting a repair estimate from Casio later, I'll update this thread with the outcome.


It may be beneficial to wait before getting it repaired. There may be some kind of flaw in the early modules which will be corrected later.

How far off are the hands when this problem occurs?


----------



## Time4Playnow

GaryK30 said:


> It may be beneficial to wait before getting it repaired. There may be some kind of flaw in the early modules which will be corrected later.
> 
> How far off are the hands when this problem occurs?


Yes Gary, you might be right. If this turns out to be a widespread problem, who knows...

Sometimes the hands are not far off at all - just a few minutes for the minute hand, or 1/8 to 1/4 of an inch for the hour hand. Other times, it is many HOURS off! :rodekaart

At least, it is correctable via the hand reset adjustment. But of course, nobody wants to have to do that each time this happens.


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> Yes Gary, you might be right. If this turns out to be a widespread problem, who knows...
> 
> Sometimes the hands are not far off at all - just a few minutes for the minute hand, or 1/8 to 1/4 of an inch for the hour hand. Other times, it is many HOURS off! :rodekaart
> 
> At least, it is correctable via the hand reset adjustment. But of course, nobody wants to have to do that each time this happens.


Very strange. You'd think counting the steps on a stepper motor from the current time to the park position would allow the watch to repeatably put the hands back where they belong after unparking.


----------



## Joakim Agren

I have never seen this problem on my V1 Gulfmaster. It is very concerning to read this for sure...:rodekaart

I hope it is not a big issue, but if it is a design flaw I hope Casio will fix it!:-(

On the all analog GW-A1000 and GW-A1100 models it is a known issue that one of the hands will move slightly if you hit the watch on the smart crown side. But I do not consider that a big issue since you do not hit the watch all that often and the issue would correct itself with the Tough Movement function. But this function on the Gulfmaster is something you might use daily and apparently does not always correct itself with the Tough Movement. So this is potentially a very big issue indeed...:rodekaart


----------



## WES51

Joakim Agren said:


> On the all analog GW-A1000 and GW-A1100 models it is a known issue that one of the hands will move slightly if you hit the watch on the smart crown side.


As far as I know all Tough Movement watches are affected. My PRW 6000 and my Mudmaster certainly have this 'bump issue'. However, just like you mentioned in your post, it seems to have no negative consequences in real life use.


----------



## STavros78

Out of curiosity has anyone checked the reviews with the functions demonstrated on youtube for this watch?does this issue appear there as well?


----------



## Worker

I had the Gulfmaster V2 problem as well. I was a little bit hesitant to post about it so ppl wouldn't just think I was complaining over nothing.

Everything was working just fine and I took the watch on a trip to Toronto with me. 

I woke up one morning and used the hand adjustment to move the hands away from the digital portion. That worked fine but it took three more times of adjustment to get it back in sync with the current time. Strange. Went on with the day and woke up the next morning and the digital time and analog time were not at all in sync. In fact, they were off by hours. No amount of adjustments I made could sync the hands back up. I figured at this point the watch was not at all functioning as it should be and I was going to have to pursue a return. This next part doesn't matter all that much, however, I took several pics of the watch and attached them to a letter to the eBay seller requesting a return. Sent the watch back to the seller and he called me on my cell phone (didn't even know he had that information) to argue with me about how the watch was operating perfectly. VERY frustrating! Not at all a smooth return and I just let it drop after that.

Anyway, that was my issue with the GV2. I really liked the watch and that problem seemed to just happen one morning out of nowhere. Another one of my analogues, my GPW-1000 Beast also developed an issue where the second hand would get stuck at random points around the dial. As a result, I have been a bit un-easy about buying any more Casio analogue or ana-digi watches lately.


----------



## Time4Playnow

STavros78 said:


> Out of curiosity has anyone checked the reviews with the functions demonstrated on youtube for this watch?does this issue appear there as well?


I have not checked Stavros - don't know if anyone else has or not..


----------



## Time4Playnow

Here's an interesting tidbit about this issue my Gv2 is having....

Yest. evening, I moved the hands to 2:00 again to again check to see if it would have the same problem. It did - and the hands were many HOURS off! (like 6-7 hours) The difference was that THIS time, the hand reset did NOT fix it! I did the hand reset twice and no dice. It moved the minute hand to the proper position, but the hour hand did not move at all... 
I thought, well, maybe I'll have to send it in for service sooner rather than later. Went to bed. Then today, lo and behold the time was correct on it!! :rodekaart I checked and it turns out the Gv2 did sync last night. So my question is, did the multiband6 sync fix the problem, or did the Tough Movement function kick in overnight and fix it??? :think: I don't know.....

But I think I am done "testing" it. I'll leave it as-is for now. It's completely wearable as long as I don't use the sensor function when the hands are obstructing the digital window (& of course I cannot manually move the hands to the 2:00 position).


----------



## cew1234

Time4Playnow said:


> Here's an interesting tidbit about this issue my Gv2 is having....
> 
> Yest. evening, I moved the hands to 2:00 again to again check to see if it would have the same problem. It did - and the hands were many HOURS off! (like 6-7 hours) The difference was that THIS time, the hand reset did NOT fix it! I did the hand reset twice and no dice. It moved the minute hand to the proper position, but the hour hand did not move at all...
> I thought, well, maybe I'll have to send it in for service sooner rather than later. Went to bed. Then today, lo and behold the time was correct on it!! :rodekaart I checked and it turns out the Gv2 did sync last night. So my question is, did the multiband6 sync fix the problem, or did the Tough Movement function kick in overnight and fix it??? :think: I don't know.....
> 
> But I think I am done "testing" it. I'll leave it as-is for now. It's completely wearable as long as I don't use the sensor function when the hands are obstructing the digital window (& of course I cannot manually move the hands to the 2:00 position).


Hi I checked my one and is ok but I am starting worry a little because I noticed that 10.09.2016 you responsed to Randomesq that your Gv2 works correctly so does it mean that this problem appeared later?

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

cew1234 said:


> Hi I checked my one and is ok but I am starting worry a little because I noticed that 10.09.2016 you responsed to Randomesq that your Gv2 works correctly so does it mean that this problem appeared later?
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


Well, mine did work that day when I checked it... So not sure what happened there. But it is definitely having troubles now. Hopefully yours will be fine!


----------



## Odie

Time4Playnow said:


> Here's an interesting tidbit about this issue my Gv2 is having....
> 
> Yest. evening, I moved the hands to 2:00 again to again check to see if it would have the same problem. It did - and the hands were many HOURS off! (like 6-7 hours) The difference was that THIS time, the hand reset did NOT fix it! I did the hand reset twice and no dice. It moved the minute hand to the proper position, but the hour hand did not move at all...
> I thought, well, maybe I'll have to send it in for service sooner rather than later. Went to bed. Then today, lo and behold the time was correct on it!! :rodekaart I checked and it turns out the Gv2 did sync last night. So my question is, did the multiband6 sync fix the problem, or did the Tough Movement function kick in overnight and fix it??? :think: I don't know.....
> 
> But I think I am done "testing" it. I'll leave it as-is for now. It's completely wearable as long as I don't use the sensor function when the hands are obstructing the digital window (& of course I cannot manually move the hands to the 2:00 position).


You spent a lot of money for an "almost working" watch. Even if you sent it in, they'd probably just replace the module and if there is a chronic issue with the module itself, well...

I have the 7000 and thus far no issue and the module is fairly similar to that of the v2.


----------



## WES51

Odie said:


> I have the 7000 and thus far no issue and the module is fairly similar to that of the v2.


I was just about to ask this - you were faster to post the answer.

The difference would be only the extra depth sensor on the Gulfmaster, right?


----------



## STavros78

My first Premium G-shock attempt failed,i havent even tried it on and i feel disappointed with all this.and its a pity cause in terms of looks i so love it


----------



## WES51

^^^^


STavros78 said:


> Damn thats why i never buy something just after its release without prior been tested on the field( customers) i did it with the GV2 hope mine dont have that issue.will find out on January Aagkrrrrr


Does that mean you received yours and yours does the same

- or -

you gave up on the transaction and cancelled?


----------



## STavros78

WES51 said:


> ^^^^
> Does that mean you received yours and yours does the same
> 
> - or -
> 
> you gave up on the transaction and cancelled?


Neither !!! its a complex thing hahahahha

i have bought one and its already home but i will be back home on January so i will check it then.and of course having passed 3 months of the purchase i cannot return it if mine has the same issue


----------



## Odie

WES51 said:


> I was just about to ask this - you were faster to post the answer.
> 
> The difference would be only the extra depth sensor on the Gulfmaster, right?


Sensor wise, yes. It does include a fishing timer which the v2 does not but that's part of the digital display.


----------



## SuperP

Damn really sad to see all these issues, looks like its not even an isolated case.
I had the new Gulfmaster on my radar since its release and wanted to get it by Christmas, but now ill stay away from it... :-(


----------



## Joakim Agren

SuperP said:


> Damn really sad to see all these issues, looks like its not even an isolated case.
> I had the new Gulfmaster on my radar since its release and wanted to get it by Christmas, but now ill stay away from it... :-(


Well we do not yet know if this affects all of them. Perhaps this is a single batch issue and later batches is not affected. But it is definitely worth monitoring the situation before plunging in and getting one. Basically we need more information...:rodekaart


----------



## Odie

You know, if it is a batch of watches that may be defective, it may be beneficial to know the number on the back plate of when it was made.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## burnso

I thought it is about time to join Watchuseek, had been watching these forums a lot when I was initially interested in a Mudmaster but decided to wait for this new Gulfie.

I own this new Gulfmaster, bought it a few weeks after release from a G-Shock outlet and sadly it also had the above issue (was one of the first 2 they got in store).
I was pretty disappointed but thought perhaps the battery needed a proper charge or something so gave it a week or so and plenty of sun.

Bottom line is that it is a fault. Mine was replaced on the spot, and the replacement has been flawless (almost 2 months).
I did have one scare however, it must have got bumped or magnetic field because the time was out of sync, but after manually syncing it hasn't happened again. 
(First G-Shock BTW, and have since learnt about tough movement correcting the sync, but yet to try it out/ see it!)


----------



## Time4Playnow

Okay guys, I thought I'd try a GWN-Q1000 from Macys. And guess what? 5 seconds out of the box, I confirmed that it has the same problem!! o|

Even more interesting, it has the EXACT SAME BATCH number as my original one! That number is: *201C186F* - where "186" represents the Julian date for the batch number, in this case July 4th, 2016. That seems to lend support to the idea that the early batch numbers had problems. A question is, how large is a batch? 6,000? 8,000?? There could be a lot of Q1000's out there with this problem. And then, we don't know for sure that Casio fixed this issue with later batches.

Maybe on July 4th, that's when habitual drunkard Haruto was working.... :think: and he did the entire batch!! :rodekaart


----------



## Nemo

Time4Playnow said:


> Okay guys, I thought I'd try a GWN-Q1000 from Macys. And guess what? 5 seconds out of the box, I confirmed that it has the same problem!! o|
> 
> Even more interesting, it has the EXACT SAME BATCH number as my original one! That number is: *201C186F* - where "186" represents the Julian date for the batch number, in this case July 4th, 2016. That seems to lend support to the idea that the early batch numbers had problems. A question is, how large is a batch? 6,000? 8,000?? There could be a lot of Q1000's out there with this problem. And then, we don't know for sure that Casio fixed this issue with later batches.
> 
> Maybe on July 4th, that's when habitual drunkard Haruto was working.... :think: and he did the entire batch!! :rodekaart


Mine is.... 201C181F.
And has zero issue. 😊

(I was married on a 4th of July... Indépendance day? 😉)


----------



## njb242

Mine does it as shown in this video I made of the watch. Discouraging for sure.






Any word from Casio?


----------



## GaryK30

njb242 said:


> Mine does it as shown in this video I made of the watch. Discouraging for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any word from Casio?


What's the batch number on yours?

At what point in the video is the defect shown?


----------



## Marrin

GaryK30 said:


> What's the batch number on yours?
> 
> At what point in the video is the defect shown?


06:50 when he is showing the tide mode the watch goes from showing 11:20 to moving to 14:20 or something, and later going to 18 something

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## njb242

I threw together this brief video showing the problem:





*
201C184F *is the number on the case-back.


----------



## burnso

My replacement/ working one has 201C172F.


----------



## GaryK30

njb242 said:


> I threw together this brief video showing the problem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 201C184F *is the number on the case-back.


Thanks for the video showing the problem. I think Casio should repair or replace all of the defective watches for free, whether they were purchased from an AD or not. This is a big black eye for Casio, made worse due to the Gulfmaster v2 being a flagship model.


----------



## Joakim Agren

This is turning into quite the issue by now...:rodekaart

In the Maharishi Mudmaster thread I expressed my difficulty choosing between that one and this Gulfmaster (if I somehow managed to come up with the money hehe:-d) But now with this issue gradually sailing up to become a big issue for Casio and a big topic here this model is now out of the question for me considering the price point. So if I manage to come up with the money and nothing else comes along then I might shoot for the Maharishi Mudmaster but this Gulfmaster have been currently disqualified which is sad!:rodekaart:-(

BIG Part of Casio's DNA and horology is the trust we put in their brand. Their quality, reliability AND QUALITY CONTROL is soooooo good that Casio watches is one of the few products you can buy today and be care free about. No need to buy the seller, or care about warranty. Just find it cheap from any country and if you received a genuine Casio that was it. No need to think about any potential issues just enjoy the watch. This is why this issue with this Gulfmaster is such a big concern/issue for me despite not owning the watch. Can we in the future no longer trust the brand we love and trust so dearly? Is this a major alarm that QC is dropping? If this big issue can sail trough despite being in the Premium line up? Then what is coming next?o|:rodekaart

Or perhaps I can calm my nerves by this just being a unfortunate glitch with some early batches. I hope so but so far my alarms are going like crazy a.t.m...:rodekaart 

This is such an obvious manufacturing issue that Casio should take their responsibility and fix it for free under warranty even if customers bought from a grey dealer on line!:rodekaart

BTW out of curiosity you people with this issue what seller/retailer did you get your watch from?


----------



## Odie

Well, this is what I would do if I wanted this problem solved based on this being more than just an isolated incident:

1. Agree on a dedicated number for everyone to call, consistently is important

2. Don't speak to a normal CSR, they aren't a decision maker. Speak with a Manager

3. Have your ducks in a row when you call, all of you should have the exact same template in terms of description of the issue

4. Start a new thread, with SEO (search engine optimization) in mind..lol like Defective GWN-Q1000, Bad Customer Service..or something to that effect. Google will pick it up

5. Contact your credit card company to find out if you have any recourse in terms of disputing the charge based on a defective product. You paid $500+ for a 100% working product, not a partial working product. When you call your cc company, make it sound like it's the end of the world when it comes to this issue, the watch is totally unusable, etc

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Worker

I purchased mine from an eBay dealer and, like others, never gave it another thought about buying gray market. Never an issue with a Casio before. I might be changing that habit!

Sorry guys, I dropped the ball not getting that number off the back. Had no idea it would blow up like this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbkihong

Although I don't have any Gulfmasters I feel the pain many here experienced for having shelled out that amount of money and received a timepiece that does not accurately tell the time. I can see it being so disheartening as one having the trust in a brand and be so proud in it for years end up getting a defective watch and be barred access to a fix to a genuine item for a design or manufacturing defect. IMO I can live with a G with a defective sensor, but telling the time is the basic premise of a timepiece and failing that, it is not acceptable.

I truly hope that Casio would be able to take a step forward and show us a commitment of service to their supporters, regardless of the place one bought it.

In the meantime, I also have to deal with returning my phone which is said to be prone to explosion (you know which one). o|


----------



## STavros78

it would be helpful if all the owners of the said watch would list their serial numbers and if their watch has or not the issue


----------



## WES51

Also I would be interested if there are any owners who did not have this problem right out of the box and where the watch has developed this issue over time.

In other words it would be interesting to know if this issue may, at some point later, affect a watch that presently works well.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

I'm good at spreadsheets, so giving a hand. ;-)

*Faulty Hands Incidents for GWN-Q1000:*

No.MemberSerialLink to PostNotes1RandomesqNot Reportedproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#1Returned2arcadiusNot Reportedproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#53LiionNot Reportedproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#114Time4PlayNow201C186Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#12The one member owns.5WorkerNot Reportedproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#28Returned6burnso201C172Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#42Replaced. Replacement no problem so far.7Time4PlayNow201C186Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#43The one member tried in a store. Same serial as one he owns.8njb242201C184Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#48Youtube Video:


----------



## cew1234

Number of my one/working one is 201C176F. Yesterday I sent an email to Casio just to inform them about this serious defect and I think everybody shoud do the same 


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

GaryK30 said:


> Thanks for the video showing the problem. *I think Casio should repair or replace all of the defective watches for free, whether they were purchased from an AD or not.* *This is a big black eye for Casio, made worse due to the Gulfmaster v2 being a flagship model.*


I agree 100% Gary!! This could be a really big black eye for Casio, especially if they do not support us in getting these GWN-Q1000s repaired at no cost. (regardless of where they were purchased) We are the largest group of g-shock collectors that I have seen in any one place on the Internet. We have a large voice, as a group. Many of us have spent thousands of dollars (in some cases, MANY MANY thousands) on Casio watches. [if you don't think you are one of these people, just count up how much your collection of 50 g-shocks at $150 each comes to... :-d And then there are people who have multiple GWF-1000 Frogs, Mudmasters, GPWs, MR-Gs, etc.] We are some of their best g-shock customers and they do not want to alienate us. ;-)

Plus, with things like youtube videos out there listing this problem, and Google picking up threads from here about it.....this stands to become a publicly known issue and this could potentially affect Casio's sales of this model. As evidence of that, here's a few results from a google search:



So let's hope that Casio will address this quickly and take good care of some of their very best g-shock customers!!! :-!

If anyone from Casio views this, the below represents only PART of my collection. ;-)


----------



## Liion

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> I'm good at spreadsheets, so giving a hand. ;-)


Both my defective original and working (so far) replacement carry serial 201C186F.


----------



## Liion

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> I'm good at spreadsheets, so giving a hand. ;-)


Both my defective original and working (for now) replacement carry serial 201C186F.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Liion said:


> Both my defective original and working (for now) replacement carry serial 201C186F.


Updated table. So now 4 watches (2 from Liion & 2 from T4PN) with the serial of 201C186F.

*Faulty Hands Incidents for GWN-Q1000:*

No.MemberSerialLink to PostNotes1RandomesqNot Reportedproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#1Returned2arcadiusNot Reportedproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#53Liion201C186Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#11Replaced. Replacement no problem so far and have same serial no.4Time4PlayNow201C186Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#12The one member owns.5WorkerNot Reportedproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#28Returned6burnso201C172Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#42Replaced. Replacement no problem so far.7Time4PlayNow201C186Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#43The one member tried in a store. Same serial as one he owns.8njb242201C184Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#48Youtube Video:


----------



## WES51

Time4Playnow said:


> Plus, with things like youtube videos out there listing this problem, and Google picking up threads from here about it.....this stands to become a publicly known issue and this could potentially affect Casio's sales of this model. As evidence of that, here's a few results from a google search:
> 
> 
> 
> So let's hope that Casio will address this quickly and take good care of some of their very best g-shock customers!!! :-!


It seems that is was already picked up by G-Central too:

http://www.g-central.com/gulfmaster-gwn-q1000-defect-reported/

I have the feeling we will soon be hearing from Casio.

@Casio: the sooner the better.

Further, dear Casio, please remember, that you made your sale on the greymarket watches as well, regardless of their origin.

So at least as far as THIS issue goes ALL watches with THIS serious manufacturing DEFECT should receive remedy, regardless of their origin as well.


----------



## Time4Playnow

WES51 said:


> It seems that is was already picked up by G-Central too:
> 
> Gulfmaster GWN-Q1000 defect reported
> 
> I have the feeling we will soon be hearing from Casio.
> 
> @Casio: the sooner the better.
> 
> Further, dear Casio, please remember, that you made your sale on the greymarket watches as well, regardless of their origin.
> 
> So at least as far as THIS issue goes ALL watches with THIS serious manufacturing DEFECT should receive remedy, regardless of their origin as well.


Hmmm...that's interesting that g-central has a writeup on it. Do we know if the g-central.com owner is a member here?? I would think he might be...but don't know.

I would certainly hope that Casio would give free repairs to EVERY person who bought this watch, AD-purchase or not. Regardless of whether or not they are a forum member, naturally. This problem is obviously not an isolated incident - who knows how widespread it is? Maybe it affects hundreds or thousands of watches??? We don't know. What we do know is that many of us paid a lot of money for a watch with a serious defect. Casio needs to stand behind their warranty for EVERY PERSON who owns this watch.


----------



## cew1234

Time4Playnow said:


> Hmmm...that's interesting that g-central has a writeup on it. Do we know if the g-central.com owner is a member here?? I would think he might be...but don't know.
> 
> I would certainly hope that Casio would give free repairs to EVERY person who bought this watch, AD-purchase or not. Regardless of whether or not they are a forum member, naturally. This problem is obviously not an isolated incident - who knows how widespread it is? Maybe it affects hundreds or thousands of watches??? We don't know. What we do know is that many of us paid a lot of money for a watch with a serious defect. Casio needs to stand behind their warranty for EVERY PERSON who owns this watch.


I sent them an email yesterday to make some noise around this defect

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## SicTransit

Was just considering dropping more than half a grand on a Gulfmaster, but this thread stopped me in my tracks. Casio should sort its stuff out.


----------



## njb242

I sent a quick note to Casio using their online form this morning. Received a canned reply back. I guess I'll have to escalate and track down some phone numbers.


----------



## Worker

Let us know what you find out njb242. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brvheart

I originally thought that I was clear of this issue. After checking the first time that it was brought to my attention via email from my good friend I immediately checked and mine was working proper. I got it out again today and bam. I'm in the mess with everyone else. BS Casio. BS. Period. Fix this. Doesn't matter where they were bought brand new if they are authentic fix it. Period.


----------



## STavros78

ok so as i see all these modules apprear to have issues.some are brought up after a while of use some are D.O.A on this.so so dissapointed and really out of my heart this is the best looking G in my eyes so so pity


----------



## Odie

http://www.onlineregister.com/casio/registration

This is where you'd register your watch for a warranty claim. Under the option of where it was bought, say you don't know it was a gift. Then send it in...

When they run the serial number of the watch, they'll see that it was originally sold to an authorized dealer, completely bypassing "where" it was bought from. That being said, this is Casio USA and anything bought oversees may not qualify BUT it's worth a shot.

You want to start a paper trail sooner than later with this problem.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperP

Casios lil plot about ''you didnt bought this from an authorized dealer'' is full of holes, literally. Whats that gotta do with you as company releasing a defective product? And at the end of the day, even if you have to stay true to your weak policies, you STILL have to recognize the issue and STILL have to repair those that were bought from authorized dealers which i believe their plenty of them too. :roll:


----------



## WES51

Odie said:


> http://www.onlineregister.com/casio/registration
> 
> This is where you'd register your watch for a warranty claim. Under the option of where it was bought, say you don't know it was a gift. Then send it in...


True. However they WILL still ask you to provide proof of purchase, when you send in the watch.

In the case of such defect it really should not matter where the watch was bought. E.g. look at Samung's most recent battery issue. If it was a genuine Samsung, they HUMBLY took it back with no questions asked.


----------



## SgtPepper

Has someone already directly at Casio because of this problem?


----------



## Odie

WES51 said:


> True. However they WILL still ask you to provide proof of purchase, when you send in the watch.
> 
> In the case of such defect it really should not matter where the watch was bought. E.g. look at Samung's most recent battery issue. If it was a genuine Samsung, they HUMBLY took it back with no questions asked.


Maybe but selecting that it was a "gift" like I said in my previous post helps further the case. They can't prove where it was purchased, other than from an authorized dealer. Since the watch hasn't been out longer than a year, they know all of them would fall under warranty.

The only catch is being bought international and getting serviced in the USA but the squeaky wheel always gets the oil.


----------



## WES51

Odie said:


> Maybe but selecting that it was a "gift" like I said in my previous post helps further the case.


OK, I see now what you mean. It did not sink in with me before I commented. So yeah, that might work, who knows.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Odie said:


> Maybe but selecting that it was a "gift" like I said in my previous post helps further the case. They can't prove where it was purchased, other than from an authorized dealer. *Since the watch hasn't been out longer than a year, they know all of them would fall under warranty.*
> 
> The only catch is being bought international and getting serviced in the USA but the squeaky wheel always gets the oil.


THis is the key right here - the watch has only been OUT for 2-3 months, so ALL authentic GWN-Q1000s should receive warranty service, no questions asked!!

Companies typically require proof of purchase so that they can determine if the item is still within the warranty period. That's fine if the watch had been out for several years. Since ALL authentic GWN-Q1000s are within the warranty period, IMO the only question Casio should be asking is, "Did we (Casio) produce this watch?" If the answer is yes, they must cover it under warranty. If they don't, they are shirking their responsibilities to the consumer.


----------



## brvheart

Odie said:


> Digital Projectors, Pianos, Calculators, Watches | Casio USA
> 
> This is where you'd register your watch for a warranty claim. Under the option of where it was bought, say you don't know it was a gift. Then send it in...
> 
> When they run the serial number of the watch, they'll see that it was originally sold to an authorized dealer, completely bypassing "where" it was bought from. That being said, this is Casio USA and anything bought oversees may not qualify BUT it's worth a shot.
> 
> You want to start a paper trail sooner than later with this problem.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thank you Odie! Appreciate you brother!

Anyone else notice that there is NOT the GWNQ1000 listed there? I see GWN makes and models but nothing for the GWNQ.


----------



## njb242

"Casio US is aware of the problem and in communications with Casio Japan working on a resolution."

As of now, I was told they have two reported cases, myself included. I will be forwarding this thread to them.

*Or maybe just the spreadsheet since we discuss our secrets here.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

brvheart said:


> I originally thought that I was clear of this issue. After checking the first time that it was brought to my attention via email from my good friend I immediately checked and mine was working proper. I got it out again today and bam. I'm in the mess with everyone else. BS Casio. BS. Period. Fix this. Doesn't matter where they were bought brand new if they are authentic fix it. Period.


What's your serial number?


----------



## Worker

I received a similar note back stating they were aware of the complaint and that they were in contact with Casio Japan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brvheart

I have been playing with this thing all day, when I sync the hands with the digitals (pull crown in time mode and then hold down 'A' until hand adjust comes up and let it do it's thing) the problem goes away for a quite a while for me...so far that is...I am still none to happy about this...

WG - sent you a PM.


----------



## Time4Playnow

brvheart said:


> I have been playing with this thing all day, when I sync the hands with the digitals (pull crown in time mode and then hold down 'A' until hand adjust comes up and let it do it's thing) the problem goes away for a quite a while for me...so far that is...I am still none to happy about this...
> 
> WG - sent you a PM.


I have found that the Home Hand Position Adjustment does not always put the hands back into the proper position...


----------



## Time4Playnow

njb242 said:


> "Casio US is aware of the problem and in communications with Casio Japan working on a resolution."
> 
> *As of now, I was told they have two reported cases, myself included. I will be forwarding this thread to them.
> 
> *Or maybe just the spreadsheet since we discuss our secrets here.*


They have already been pointed to this thread. ;-)


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> I have found that the Home Hand Position Adjustment does not always put the hands back into the proper position...


Even if it did, it's still unacceptable. If the watch moves the hands out of the way to perform some function, it should be able to put them back in the proper position afterward.


----------



## Time4Playnow

GaryK30 said:


> Even if it did, it's still unacceptable. If the watch moves the hands out of the way to perform some function, it should be able to put them back in the proper position afterward.


Yes - 100% agree. I made this point very clear to Casio in my emails.


----------



## brvheart

GaryK30 said:


> Even if it did, it's still unacceptable. If the watch moves the hands out of the way to perform some function, it should be able to put them back in the proper position afterward.





Time4Playnow said:


> Yes - 100% agree. I made this point very clear to Casio in my emails.


Just I be clear - I wasn't saying that it acceptable I was saying in my testing I haven't been able to reproduce the problem after a hand sync. Which is baffling to me - and also clouds the waters should it go back to Casio because they won't be able to see the issue or reproduce it as well.

Do we need a spreadsheet started with serials? I thought I saw someone had started one and I know that WG asked about mine as well.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Another update including Mr. Brvheart's issue.

*Faulty Hands Incidents for GWN-Q1000:*

No.MemberSerialLink to PostNotes1RandomesqNot Reportedproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#1Returned2arcadiusNot Reportedproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#53Liion201C186Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#11Replaced. Replacement no problem so far and have same serial no.4Time4PlayNow201C186Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#12The one member owns.5WorkerNot Reportedproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#28Returned6burnso201C172Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#42Replaced. Replacement no problem so far.7Time4PlayNow201C186Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#43The one member tried in a store. Same serial as one he owns.8njb242201C184Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#48Youtube Video:




9brvheartNot Reportedproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#69


----------



## STavros78

Great work guys lets see.i will find out about mine in a month or so.Just curious the numbers in the back plates are batch numbers right? Or are they uniquely serialized?


----------



## Time4Playnow

STavros78 said:


> Great work guys lets see.i will find out about mine in a month or so.Just curious the numbers in the back plates are batch numbers right? Or are they uniquely serialized?


Near as I can tell Stavros, the Gv2s only have a batch number. At least, that is all that is visible on the case back. If they have a serial number, it is hidden by the "wings" on the underside of the watch.

The tip sheet below came from elsewhere on WUS.


----------



## STavros78

Time4Playnow said:


> Near as I can tell Stavros, the Gv2s only have a batch number. At least, that is all that is visible on the case back. If they have a serial number, it is hidden by the "wings" on the underside of the watch.
> 
> The tip sheet below came from elsewhere on WUS.


Thank u very much for that useful info


----------



## craniotes

Mine exhibited this very same problem nary a day after I received it the first week of September -- surprise, surprise -- but I had it replaced. Or at least I think I did -- I left it with my hosts from Casio when I was in Japan, and I'm not sure whether or not they fixed it or outright replaced it. Anyway, the watch has been five-by-five ever since I got it back early-October. FWIW, I've been going out of my way to move the hands whenever I wear the watch, and it hasn't missed a beat yet. Needless to say, I'll keep putting it through its paces, and should a problem arise, I'll be sure to report back

In the meantime, you should know that Casio is very much aware of the problem, and if my Gv2 is anything to go by, there is a fix. As for the warranty issues, I'm afraid I don't know what their policy ultimately will be. As has been noted, they're quite strict when it comes to ADs vs gray market, but I have faith that they'll make this right with everyone who has purchased one of these amazing watches. 

And make no mistake, it is an amazing watch. I mean, the amount of technology and functionality packed into this thing is nothing short of a miracle, and then to wrap it up in traditional G-Shock ruggedness... Now, in no way does this excuse the defect that folks are currently experiencing, but let's give Casio a chance to fix the problem before we rake them over the coals.

Regards,
Adam

PS - My batch # is 201C186F


----------



## Time4Playnow

craniotes said:


> Mine exhibited this very same problem nary a day after I received it the first week of September -- surprise, surprise -- but I had it replaced. Or at least I think I did -- I left it with my hosts from Casio when I was in Japan, and I'm not sure whether or not they fixed it or outright replaced it. Anyway, the watch has been five-by-five ever since I got it back early-October. FWIW, I've been going out of my way to move the hands whenever I wear the watch, and it hasn't missed a beat yet. Needless to say, I'll keep putting it through its paces, and should a problem arise, I'll be sure to report back
> 
> In the meantime, you should know that Casio is very much aware of the problem, and if my Gv2 is anything to go by, there is a fix. As for the warranty issues, I'm afraid I don't know what their policy ultimately will be. As has been noted, they're quite strict when it comes to ADs vs gray market, but *I have faith that they'll make this right with everyone who has purchased one of these amazing watches*.
> 
> And make no mistake, it is an amazing watch. I mean, the amount of technology and functionality packed into this thing is nothing short of a miracle, and then to wrap it up in traditional G-Shock ruggedness... Now, in no way does this excuse the defect that folks are currently experiencing, but *let's give Casio a chance to fix the problem before we rake them over the coals*.
> 
> Regards,
> Adam
> 
> PS - My batch # is 201C186F


Thanks Adam for chiming in on this thread. I am glad to hear that there is a fix (or at a minimum, Gv2 modules that don't have this issue). I'm hopeful on the first statement of yours I highlighted, and +1 to the second.

I read here in the last day or two that Casio USA has only received two complaints about this issue. Let's make sure this is on their radar. If you own the watch and it has this problem, please contact them about it!!

And I'll repeat again, I did give the URL for this thread to Casio, if for no other reason than to raise their awareness about the number of problems we as a group are experiencing. Although I also asked Casio USA to respond to us here, and that may or may not happen, it is probably unlikely to have a chance of happening until they have officially received many complaints and know that this is more than just an isolated case or two...


----------



## brvheart

Reporting in - my batch number matches those already with issue - 201C186F I have yet to take it apart to see if there is an actual serial number somewhere...and I don't think I will. Hoping Casio will fix this. There has to be more people that have reported the issue to them...


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Another round of update. Added Craniole's report, corrected column title from "Serial" to "Batch #", and added Brv's batch number. So far total of 6 watches with the same 201C186F batch number, with 5 of them defective! And all of those reported the batch number are from factory 201C. Wonder where that is? Thailand?

*Faulty Hands Incidents for GWN-Q1000:*

*No.
**Member**Batch #**Link to Post**Notes*1RandomesqNot Reportedproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#1Returned2arcadiusNot Reportedproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#53Liion201C186Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#11Replaced. Replacement no problem so far and have same serial no.4Time4PlayNow201C186Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#12The one member owns.5WorkerNot Reportedproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#28Returned6burnso201C172Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#42Replaced. Replacement no problem so far.7Time4PlayNow201C186Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#43The one member tried in a store. Same serial as one he owns.8njb242201C184Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#48Youtube Video:




9brvheart201C186Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#6910craniotes201C186Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#92Replaced. Replacement no problem so far.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

I agree with that. If the Gulfv2 is not the most complex tool watch from Casio, it's one of the most complex watches they made. In fact, I am wondering if this hand issue has anything to do with the depth sensor. Since the PRW7000 likely share similar components but the depth sensor, and no one's complaining about that watch yet.



craniotes said:


> And make no mistake, it is an amazing watch. I mean, the amount of technology and functionality packed into this thing is nothing short of a miracle, and then to wrap it up in traditional G-Shock ruggedness... Now, in no way does this excuse the defect that folks are currently experiencing, but let's give Casio a chance to fix the problem before we rake them over the coals.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Another round of update. Added Craniole's report, corrected column title from "Serial" to "Batch #", and added Brv's batch number. So far total of 6 watches with the same 201C186F batch number, with 5 of them defective! And all of those reported the batch number are from factory 201C. Wonder where that is? Thailand?


All of the Gv2s are made at the Japan Yamagata factory.

Thanks for putting together that table.


----------



## STavros78

Time4Playnow said:


> All of the Gv2s are made at the Japan Yamagata factory.
> 
> Thanks for putting together that table.


MYTH: Japan factory produces better quality watches than those in Thailand and China so so BUSTED !!!!!!!


----------



## Odie

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> I agree with that. If the Gulfv2 is not the most complex tool watch from Casio, it's one of the most complex watches they made. In fact, I am wondering if this hand issue has anything to do with the depth sensor. Since the PRW7000 likely share similar components but the depth sensor, and no one's complaining about that watch yet.


I have the PRW-7000FC and I'm sure you can understand my reluctance to testing it out as I can't wear a watch if I know it's defective in anyway. So, I put on my big boy pants, got a bottle of vodka, stood in front of the mirror and repeated over and over "Everything is funny, as long as it's happening to someone else"...

...then I proceeded forward with testing "Glowworm"

He survived the rigorous testing and even thanked me by exploding in my hands...oh sorry wrong product, that's the Note 7...

No in all seriousness, I didn't have any issues testing my 7000.

My number is: 201D162F


----------



## brvheart

Odie said:


> I have the PRW-7000FC and I'm sure you can understand my reluctance to testing it out as I can't wear a watch if I know it's defective in anyway. So, I put on my big boy pants, got a bottle of vodka, stood in front of the mirror and repeated over and over "Everything is funny, as long as it's happening to someone else"...
> 
> ...then I proceeded forward with testing "Glowworm"
> 
> He survived the rigorous testing and even thanked me by exploding in my hands...oh sorry wrong product, that's the Note 7...
> 
> No in all seriousness, I didn't have any issues testing my 7000.
> 
> My number is: 201D162F


BUWHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Joakim Agren

Odie said:


> I have the PRW-7000FC and I'm sure you can understand my reluctance to testing it out as I can't wear a watch if I know it's defective in anyway. So, I put on my big boy pants, got a bottle of vodka, stood in front of the mirror and repeated over and over "Everything is funny, as long as it's happening to someone else"...
> 
> ...then I proceeded forward with testing "Glowworm"
> 
> He survived the rigorous testing and even thanked me by exploding in my hands...oh sorry wrong product, that's the Note 7...
> 
> No in all seriousness, I didn't have any issues testing my 7000.
> 
> My number is: 201D162F


Man Odie during your testing of the watch you forgot the stove, your wife had to clean up after you...










Testing stuff can be dangerous WARNING hereby issued...:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d


----------



## CasioGShock2016

Hi - 
We at Casio G-SHOCK are committed to producing and maintaining the highest quality products and are extremely sorry to hear about the trouble you are experiencing with our Gulfmaster, GWNQ1000, Quad Sensor. If you are experiencing trouble with this watch please call our customer service department at *1-800-706-2564 option 2* (Monday-Friday 9:00am - 5:00pm EST), and we will provide the necessary information for repair and issue you a Federal Express shipping label.

We at Casio take customer comments seriously and thank you for bringing this to our attention.

Sincerely,
Casio America Inc.


----------



## Joakim Agren

CasioGShock2016 said:


> Hi -
> We at Casio G-SHOCK are committed to producing and maintaining the highest quality products and are extremely sorry to hear about the trouble you are experiencing with our Gulfmaster, GWNQ1000, Quad Sensor. If you are experiencing trouble with this watch please call our customer service department at *1-800-706-2564 option 2* (Monday-Friday 9:00am - 5:00pm EST), and we will provide the necessary information for repair and issue you a Federal Express shipping label.
> 
> We at Casio take customer comments seriously and thank you for bringing this to our attention.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Casio America Inc.


Amazing! Casio actually signing up to WUS to make an announcement! I think I need to pinch myself...









:-d:-d:-d

But this is an announcement for those in the US. What about the rest of the world?:rodekaart


----------



## STavros78

Joakim Agren said:


> Amazing! Casio actually signing up to WUS to make an announcement! I think I need to pinch myself...
> 
> View attachment 10075650
> 
> 
> :-d:-d:-d
> 
> But this is an announcement for those in the US. What about the rest of the world?:rodekaart


+1
We propably have to live with our defective watches .Agkrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Time4Playnow

Joakim Agren said:


> Amazing! Casio actually signing up to WUS to make an announcement! I think I need to pinch myself...
> 
> :-d:-d:-d
> 
> But this is an announcement for those in the US. What about the rest of the world?:rodekaart


I would assume you need to contact the Casio repair dept closest to you. Surely they will take care of you as well.


----------



## WES51

Thank you Casio USA!

Although I don't have this particular Casio model watch, I'm an enthusiastic owner of other Casio watches and I follow this matter with great interest, particularly with respect to how it will be resolved by Casio.

Your support is very reassuring and solidifies my loyalty to your brand.

Thanks again!


----------



## brvheart

CasioGShock2016 said:


> Hi -
> We at Casio G-SHOCK are committed to producing and maintaining the highest quality products and are extremely sorry to hear about the trouble you are experiencing with our Gulfmaster, GWNQ1000, Quad Sensor. If you are experiencing trouble with this watch please call our customer service department at *1-800-706-2564 option 2* (Monday-Friday 9:00am - 5:00pm EST), and we will provide the necessary information for repair and issue you a Federal Express shipping label.
> 
> We at Casio take customer comments seriously and thank you for bringing this to our attention.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Casio America Inc.


Spot on Casio!!! Thank you!!! And nice job!! Talk to you tomorrow!!!


----------



## G-Shocked since 2015

Hi there...
I registered just 5 min ago to send you some kind of international feedback. I Bought my q1000 1 week ago. Had that problem few times but thought i did something wrong when using functions. Now i found your page...and im finally not alone. Same Problem with my Q1000 *201C176F*. Today (after reading here) i brought it to my licensed CASIO-Dealer. I told her that there are more people out there with this problem. She took my watch and will send it to CASIO-Germany + write them that this problem is not good for their reputation for high class G-Shocks. Let's see the next 2 weeks (hopefully not longer) without my watch. Beside that "No Go - Casio should feel ashamed" problem...i really love that watch.


----------



## brvheart

G-Shocked since 2015 said:


> Hi there...
> I registered just 5 min ago to send you some kind of international feedback. I Bought my q1000 1 week ago. Had that problem few times but thought i did something wrong when using functions. Now i found your page...and im finally not alone. Same Problem with my Q1000 *201C176F*. Today (after reading here) i brought it to my licensed CASIO-Dealer. I told her that there are more people out there with this problem. She took my watch and will send it to CASIO-Germany + write them that this problem is not good for their reputation for high class G-Shocks. Let's see the next 2 weeks (hopefully not longer) without my watch. Beside that "No Go - Casio should feel ashamed" problem...i really love that watch.


Let's be clear that Casio is doing the right thing. If they didn't they should feel ashamed. However everyone has hiccups and issues it's how you respond to those issues that you are measured. They registered to communicate with us that they are aware and are making it right.


----------



## G-Shocked since 2015

You are right...for me there is a little BUT: i think a problem like this can be prevented with a quality / function controll in the factory. Every hiccup is stress for the company service team and the customer...this includes the thinking of and talking about an 800$ item. 
I really like the reaction of CASIO giving their help to fix it. in the best case this page will help all Q1000 buyers from tomorrow to get a "problem fixed" watch. 
I'm looking forward to select the 2 o'clock function without any problems when my Q1000 come back from service.


----------



## Odie

Has anyone actually called that number and gotten an RMA with a prepaid label? Just wondering about the validity of the post from "Casio"

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## brvheart

Odie said:


> Has anyone actually called that number and gotten an RMA with a prepaid label? Just wondering about the validity of the post from "Casio"
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


You know that is a good thought Odie - I hope we did not get duped! I will check back in tomorrow after I call!


----------



## Robotaz

Stand up reply from Casio USA. Doing the right thing.

I'm so used to deaf ears that it's honestly very surprising to hear they are fixing them. It's great, great news. Good job, Casio!


----------



## Time4Playnow

There is every reason to believe that the post from Casio is legit. I've had multiple emails and phone calls with them, this issue has management attention there, I gave them a link to this thread, and specifically asked them to respond to our concerns here.


----------



## Robotaz

G-Shocked since 2015 said:


> You are right...for me there is a little BUT: i think a problem like this can be prevented with a quality / function controll in the factory. Every hiccup is stress for the company service team and the customer...this includes the thinking of and talking about an 800$ item.
> I really like the reaction of CASIO giving their help to fix it. in the best case this page will help all Q1000 buyers from tomorrow to get a "problem fixed" watch.
> I'm looking forward to select the 2 o'clock function without any problems when my Q1000 come back from service.


I expect there will be some changes. Casio farms out programming, so it's a procedural fix to their QC. I'm sure the contractor who caused this is in hot water.


----------



## Robotaz

STavros78 said:


> MYTH: Japan factory produces better quality watches than those in Thailand and China so so BUSTED !!!!!!!


They don't produce their own machine code. Doesn't matter where this module is made. It will have problems.


----------



## STavros78

Robotaz said:


> They don't produce their own machine code. Doesn't matter where this module is made. It will have problems.


i know just kidding and playing with the words.Still unacceptable for Casio.Red flag for sure


----------



## craniotes

Time4Playnow said:


> There is every reason to believe that the post from Casio is legit. I've had multiple emails and phone calls with them, this issue has management attention there, I gave them a link to this thread, and specifically asked them to respond to our concerns here.


It is. I know the person who authorized it (in fact, I spoke with her this very evening).

Regards,
Adam


----------



## CasioGShock2016

The phone number and offer to have the watch repaired is a legitimate offer, _I assure you_. We have heard your concerns and are ready, willing and able to repair the GWN-Q1000 Gulfmaster. Thank you once again for calling this matter to our attention.


----------



## brvheart

CasioGShock2016 said:


> The phone number and offer to have the watch repaired is a legitimate offer, _I assure you_. We have heard your concerns and are ready, willing and able to repair the GWN-Q1000 Gulfmaster. Thank you once again for calling this matter to our attention.


On phone now awaiting help Thank you for helping us!!

Edit - it's a scam. Number isn't Casio and takes to scam.


----------



## STavros78

And again for non-US citizens what is the brands repair plan?


----------



## CasioGShock2016

STavros78 - Unfortunately Casio America, Inc. is only responsible for product sold in the U.S. I can forward your inquiry to our other subsidiaries and perhaps they can help.


----------



## STavros78

CasioGShock2016 said:


> STavros78 - Unfortunately Casio America, Inc. is only responsible for product sold in the U.S. I can forward your inquiry to our other subsidiaries and perhaps they can help.


Thanks for ur response.
Mine is bought in US by a US friend of mine and shipped afterwards to my homeplace in Europe.so in this way mine is also eligible for repair right.and what are the steps required for such repair?
Lastly do u replace the existing module with new ones?


----------



## njb242

Guys, I think we're looking at a typographical error here rather than a scam.

Try 1(800)-706-2534 Option:2

It looks like:

A) They believe they have a repair for this glitch.
B) They will provide a shipping label if requested
C) They seem to be willing to overlook authorized retailer catch as a "courtesy" in handling this issue.

To add: This number was traced from Casio general customer service number and is legit.


----------



## brvheart

njb242 said:


> Guys, I think we're looking at a typographical error here rather than a scam.
> 
> Try 1(800)-706-2534 Option:2
> 
> It looks like:
> 
> A) They believe they have a repair for this glitch.
> B) They will provide a shipping label if requested
> C) They seem to be willing to overlook authorized retailer catch as a "courtesy" in handling this issue.
> 
> To add: This number was traced from Casio general customer service number and is legit.


Mods - please fix the post and all quoting post. I will try the new number shortly.

NJ - thank you for pointing out the typo. Appreciate it! I was not able to look on dial.


----------



## Randomesq

Wow! I've been watching the posts come in during the last week or two and am disappointed that so many other people have had the same issue. Because I returned my first Gulfmaster, i don't know what the code was on the back. My current model is working - it's 201C184F.

-RE


----------



## CasioGShock2016

Thank you for updating with the correct number. I tried editing the original post but it appears editing has been removed. If anyone has any questions, please feel free to call the correct number the customer service agents will help you. The correct number again is *1(800)706-2534 option 2*, sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Robotaz said:


> I expect there will be some changes. Casio farms out programming, so it's a procedural fix to their QC. I'm sure the contractor who caused this is in hot water.





Robotaz said:


> They don't produce their own machine code. Doesn't matter where this module is made. It will have problems.


Are you saying this is some kind of programming error and not a mechanical issue? Where you get this info just curious?


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Update with "G-Shocked since 2015's" problem, and thanks to T4PN for getting Casio USA here to the forum. :-!

*Faulty Hands Incidents for GWN-Q1000:*

*No.
**Member**Batch #**Link to Post**Notes*1RandomesqNot Reportedproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#1Replaced. Replacement no problem so far.2arcadiusNot Reportedproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#53Liion201C186Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#11Replaced. Replacement no problem so far and have same serial no.4Time4PlayNow201C186Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#12The one member owns.5WorkerNot Reportedproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#28Returned6burnso201C172Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#42Replaced. Replacement no problem so far.7Time4PlayNow201C186Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#43The one member tried in a store. Same serial as one he owns.8njb242201C184Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#48Youtube Video:




9brvheart201C186Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#6910craniotes201C186Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#92Replaced. Replacement no problem so far.11G-Shocked since 2015201C176Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#108


----------



## Robotaz

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Are you saying this is some kind of programming error and not a mechanical issue? Where you get this info just curious?


A hunch based on the behavior it exhibited in the video. If it didn't reset correctly, I'd add a list of other probabilities, such as position sensors or secondary ICs related to the transfer of data from digital to analog interfacing with the hardware.

I could be wrong, but I'd be surprised. I worked on control systems for aerospace applications for 10 years before my current life, for what it's worth. My specialty was blaming hardware or software from an interfacing vantage point...

and very rarely blaming my transfer functions, I might add.


----------



## brvheart

Just dialed in, at first they wanted me to talk to advanced tech by choosing OPT 3, then I explained about the post here and such and they are setting up a return label. Stay tuned  


Thank you Casio!!!


----------



## njb242

Great news! Look forward to hearing more info about how they resolve the issue for you.


----------



## brvheart

Ok so they asked for receipts and if you don't have know they ask for a notarized letter saying you got it as a gift and don't know where it was bought. That has to be with the actual date that it was received by you.


----------



## njb242

brvheart said:


> Ok so they asked for receipts and if you don't have know they ask for a notarized letter saying you got it as a gift and don't know where it was bought. That has to be with the actual date that it was received by you.


Interesting. Did they mention if this means that going forward you will have full coverage as if the date of gift was the date of sale from an authorized retailer?


----------



## McCarthy

And here I was getting ready to buy one right now and found this thread.



Any way to avoid affected batches yet?


----------



## cbkihong

I guess it's hard to tell by batch number.

Unless you are in USA, guess your best bet is to buy from authorized dealers. In which case, you have one year to bug the official repair center to ensure that yours do not have the issue.


----------



## SuperP

cbkihong said:


> I guess it's hard to tell by batch number.
> 
> Unless you are in USA, guess your best bet is to buy from authorized dealers. In which case, you have one year to bug the official repair center to ensure that yours do not have the issue.


I believe the best move would be not to buy until things clear up, i mean, why would you buy a product with the fear it might have the issue? Buying the watch from an authorized dealer it doesnt help either, if the problem shows up you still have to struggle to deal with it even if u feel u're someway safeguarded. :think:


----------



## cbkihong

SuperP said:


> I believe the best move would be not to buy until things clear up, i mean, why would you buy a product with the fear it might have the issue? Buying the watch from an authorized dealer it doesnt help either, if the problem shows up you still have to struggle to deal with it even if u feel u're someway safeguarded. :think:


Well, it doesn't make much sense either to wait for the matter to clear up, since still one cannot easily distinguish problematic watches out in the wild with this issue. The only truly safe option is not to buy it. But some may still be interested despite hearing all these, then they can make an informed choice, and buying it from an AD will certainly help reduce the risk associated with being sold one with the problem without a channel to get it fixed for free.


----------



## emylia777

Thank God for this thread!  I have found out that my GulfMaster GWN-Q1000MC with a serial no of 201C238F is defective as described by most of you, the hour hand won't return to where it's supposed to be after some operations. Got mine on 3rd Dec so pretty sad that mine is affected. Seems like those with serial no. starting with 201C has this issue. Oh well, returning my unit tomorrow for repair/ replacement. I really love this watch, more than my other GPW-1000V, function-wise that is.


----------



## emylia777

Sorry for the double post, btw my location is in Malaysia. So the problem is widespread globally!


----------



## Time4Playnow

emylia777 said:


> Thank God for this thread!  I have found out that my GulfMaster GWN-Q1000MC with a serial no of 201C238F is defective as described by most of you, the hour hand won't return to where it's supposed to be after some operations. Got mine on 3rd Dec so pretty sad that mine is affected. Seems like those with serial no. starting with 201C has this issue. Oh well, returning my unit tomorrow for repair/ replacement. I really love this watch, more than my other GPW-1000V, function-wise that is.


Sorry your Gulfmaster has this problem. Yours might be the first "MC" version reported with this problem...

The "201C" is part of the batch number - see posts earlier in this thread. 201C is apparently the factory code, so it should be the same for ALL Gv2s (Gulfmaster vers. 2s), as they were all produced in Japan. And it is no suprise that the problem will be found worldwide, as no matter where the Gv2s end up, they all had the same origin.

The last part of that number is the Julian date. Yours shows that Gv2s with this problem were still being produced nearly 2 months after some of the earliest ones. (Julian dates of 184 and 186F)

Now as far as we know, there are SOME Gv2s out there that do NOT have this problem. (including some owners on this forum) I can only speak for myself, but if I did not already own this watch and was looking to buy it now....Given all that we now know about how common this problem seems to be, I would personally steer clear of the Gv2 unless/until Casio can confidently state that the problem has been resolved and that no more defective units are being sold... (or, if I REALLY wanted it, I would go find an AD dealer with one, test the he** out of it in the store, and if okay, possibly get it - knowing that it could be returned for repair/replacement if needed.)


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> Sorry your Gulfmaster has this problem. Yours might be the first "MC" version reported with this problem...
> 
> The "201C" is part of the batch number - see posts earlier in this thread. 201C is apparently the factory code, so it should be the same for ALL Gv2s (Gulfmaster vers. 2s), as they were all produced in Japan. And it is no suprise that the problem will be found worldwide, as no matter where the Gv2s end up, they all had the same origin.
> 
> The last part of that number is the Julian date. Yours shows that Gv2s with this problem were still being produced nearly 2 months after some of the earliest ones. (Julian dates of 184 and 186F)
> 
> Now as far as we know, there are SOME Gv2s out there that do NOT have this problem. (including some owners on this forum) I can only speak for myself, but if I did not already own this watch and was looking to buy it now....Given all that we now know about how common this problem seems to be, I would personally steer clear of the Gv2 unless/until Casio can confidently state that the problem has been resolved and that no more defective units are being sold... (or, if I REALLY wanted it, I would go find an AD dealer with one, test the he** out of it in the store, and if okay, possibly get it - knowing that it could be returned for repair/replacement if needed.)


T4PN,

Is yours in the process of being repaired? We haven't heard too much status on the repair process so far.


----------



## Time4Playnow

GaryK30 said:


> T4PN,
> 
> Is yours in the process of being repaired? We haven't heard too much status on the repair process so far.


Yes, it sure is! Awaiting repair from Casio now.


----------



## emylia777

Time4Playnow said:


> Sorry your Gulfmaster has this problem. Yours might be the first "MC" version reported with this problem...
> 
> The "201C" is part of the batch number - see posts earlier in this thread. 201C is apparently the factory code, so it should be the same for ALL Gv2s (Gulfmaster vers. 2s), as they were all produced in Japan. And it is no suprise that the problem will be found worldwide, as no matter where the Gv2s end up, they all had the same origin.
> 
> The last part of that number is the Julian date. Yours shows that Gv2s with this problem were still being produced nearly 2 months after some of the earliest ones. (Julian dates of 184 and 186F)
> 
> Now as far as we know, there are SOME Gv2s out there that do NOT have this problem. (including some owners on this forum) I can only speak for myself, but if I did not already own this watch and was looking to buy it now....Given all that we now know about how common this problem seems to be, I would personally steer clear of the Gv2 unless/until Casio can confidently state that the problem has been resolved and that no more defective units are being sold... (or, if I REALLY wanted it, I would go find an AD dealer with one, test the he** out of it in the store, and if okay, possibly get it - knowing that it could be returned for repair/replacement if needed.)


Thanks for the good info. Would love to see how Casio handles this in my country, since the price isn't what I deem as cheap so it might be a really isolated case here. Whatever it is, I'll push for a fix and hopefully could get a replacement without the defect.


----------



## G-Shocked since 2015

*Status Report:
*i brought my q1000 at 01.12.2016 back to my authorized dealer. 2 Days ago i had a phonecall to my dealer about the status. She said that Casio will repair it - service time about 2 weeks included shipping back to the store. Today the store called me...*I got it back!!!* The dealer had a phonecall to Casio again because of the long service time they need....than they replaced it to a new one. 
Now i got *201C195F*. I tested the "2 o'clock function nearly 20 times in the store...everything is fine. I am realy realy happy to wear it again. Still in love with my watch.

So after that i can give *2 advices* to people who want to buy Q1000:

1. Buy your watch at a licensed dealer. Maybe u spend a few more dollars (or euros in my case) BUT: you will get perfect service with fast solution in any case of problems.

2. Test your watch in the shop before buying it. Most dealers have no idea about this problem. Easy way to do it is pushing the button right up and left down at the same time to trigger the "2 o'clock" function than push left down to get back to time. Do this a few times (or maybe some few more). If the watch is showing the correct time and all hands are on 2 o'clock everytime u push the 2 buttons than buy it. Buy it because u will love it every day. And at night u got a little torch  so you will love it at night too.


----------



## pwrfulpete

201c184f; 1 week old no problem..(yet)


----------



## Time4Playnow

Gulfmaster v2 is back on the wrist! :-!

Casio replaced the module. They had it about 1.5 weeks. Sent it back to me via Fedex.
I discovered a strange thing when I first looked at the watch. The analog time was 1 hour off, and I thought, well I'll just adjust the DST setting. But guess what? DST was already OFF and no adjustment of DST would fix this!! :rodekaart THEN I noticed that the analog hands were displaying time that was 1 hour off from the digital display... and I started to get a little concerned. Thankfully the Home Hand Position Adjustment fixed this problem. 

I have tested it numerous times of course since getting it back, and so far, so good! Everything works as it should. I received the watch back in the same condition as when I sent it.

As you can see below, they completed a checklist before finalizing their work. They also did two water pressure tests. I would have included a pic of that paper but the type was so faint it could barely be seen... I could make out that the first pressure test was 5 bar, and the second was 21 bar. It passed both.

I will continue to check for problems, but I don't expect any further issues like what I had before. Kudos to Casio for doing good repair work and in a timely manner! :-!

Very glad to get this Gv2 back on the wrist!!


----------



## Joakim Agren

Time4Playnow said:


> Gulfmaster v2 is back on the wrist! :-!
> 
> Casio replaced the module. They had it about 1.5 weeks. Sent it back to me via Fedex.
> I discovered a strange thing when I first looked at the watch. The analog time was 1 hour off, and I thought, well I'll just adjust the DST setting. But guess what? DST was already OFF and no adjustment of DST would fix this!! :rodekaart THEN I noticed that the analog hands were displaying time that was 1 hour off from the digital display... and I started to get a little concerned. Thankfully the Home Hand Position Adjustment fixed this problem.
> 
> I have tested it numerous times of course since getting it back, and so far, so good! Everything works as it should. I received the watch back in the same condition as when I sent it.
> 
> As you can see below, they completed a checklist before finalizing their work. They also did two water pressure tests. I would have included a pic of that paper but the type was so faint it could barely be seen... I could make out that the first pressure test was 5 bar, and the second was 21 bar. It passed both.
> 
> I will continue to check for problems, but I don't expect any further issues like what I had before. Kudos to Casio for doing good repair work and in a timely manner! :-!
> 
> Very glad to get this Gv2 back on the wrist!!


Lets cross our fingers now that it will be OK this time around!









:-d:-d:-d


----------



## GaryK30

I'm glad it worked out, T4PN. Thanks for the update.

On an ana-digi like this, does the module include the dial and the hands, but not the chapter ring?


----------



## Time4Playnow

GaryK30 said:


> I'm glad it worked out, T4PN. Thanks for the update.
> 
> On an ana-digi like this, does the module include the dial and the hands, but not the chapter ring?


I'm not sure Gary, I'm certainly no watch expert. But another piece of ppwk from them said "Replace main body - circuit board," which gives me the impression it was the electronics underneath the dial that they replaced...

I also find it interesting that even though this watch was made in Japan, they worked on it in NJ. (during one of my ph. calls w/Casio, a woman told me something to the effect that "...for all Casio watches sold in the U.S., we repair them here in NJ...") So, I assume this would apply to watches like the MTGs, and even my MR-G? (though knock on wood, I hope I don't experience any issues with my MR-G!) ;-)


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> I'm not sure Gary, I'm certainly no watch expert. But another piece of ppwk from them said "Replace main body - circuit board," which gives me the impression it was the electronics underneath the dial that they replaced...
> 
> I also find it interesting that even though this watch was made in Japan, they worked on it in NJ. (during one of my ph. calls w/Casio, a woman told me something to the effect that "...for all Casio watches sold in the U.S., we repair them here in NJ...") So, I assume this would apply to watches like the MTGs, and even my MR-G? (though knock on wood, I hope I don't experience any issues with my MR-G!) ;-)


Interesting. I know they also have a repair center in So Cal. I wonder what they repair there if all Casio watches sold in the U.S. are repaired in NJ.


----------



## Time4Playnow

GaryK30 said:


> Interesting. I know they also have a repair center in So Cal. I wonder what they repair there if all Casio watches sold in the U.S. are repaired in NJ.


Ah, no Gary, maybe I got the wording wrong, but I'm sure that's not what she meant. She meant that the NJ facility repairs any Casio sold in the U.S. (not to exclude the Calif. facility from doing the same). This also implies that if a watch is sold only in Japan, for ex, they would not repair it in NJ. (at least, not under warranty)


----------



## STavros78

Great news T4PN!!!!Congrats
Enjoy it to the max cause its really a sexy watch.
Did they include any apologise gift for all this hassle?


----------



## G-Shocked since 2015

so for today i take my time to talk about another problem of the Q1000. Maybe u dont see it as a problem but for me it is (was). 
The metall piece on the strap is way to big for the strap. So it will not be on place while moving in daily action. 
So i talked to my casio dealer about that problem. We checkes other modell Casio watches. On the GWG-1000 is the same metall piece in same size. 
But the GWG has a thicker strap so it fits better. it was really close for me to don't buy the Q1000. 
But than we found a way to fix it. There is a second strapholder on the watch now. It's made of silicone and from the brand "swatch". 
For me it is a perfect solution. Now i can easily go swimming and playing with the dog in a lake without getting fear of loosing the watch. 
I try to send you some pictures of it...

View attachment 10210010
View attachment 10210050


----------



## G-Shocked since 2015




----------



## GaryK30

G-Shocked since 2015 said:


> View attachment 10210066
> View attachment 10210074


I do the same thing with my Rangeman, but in reverse, to keep the metal keeper from sliding toward the buckle. The lip on the end of the strap keeps it from sliding off in that direction.


----------



## G-Shocked since 2015

Bad News again...my new replaced Q1000 got the same problem again....it started today. I went instantly to the shop and showed the problem to my dealer. She said that she can't believe it happened again. So my new watch got the same old module with that problem. I told her that CASIO should repair it instead of replace the watch. At least i will get another new one with the same problem. She told me that she will talk to CASIO-Service. For me it's a fail how CASIO solves problems for their customers. If it happens once...Ok its not good but they gave me a solution and i'm fine...but now the second time the same problem. That's not acceptable for a brand like CASIO and a 800$ watch. I feel like a human guinea pig for the Q1000 production. I expect a technical reliable product for that much money. And they had a chance to fix it...the second one is my last one.


----------



## cew1234

G-Shocked since 2015 said:


> Bad News again...my new replaced Q1000 got the same problem again....it started today. I went instantly to the shop and showed the problem to my dealer. She said that she can't believe it happened again. So my new watch got the same old module with that problem. I told her that CASIO should repair it instead of replace the watch. At least i will get another new one with the same problem. She told me that she will talk to CASIO-Service. For me it's a fail how CASIO solves problems for their customers. If it happens once...Ok its not good but they gave me a solution and i'm fine...but now the second time the same problem. That's not acceptable for a brand like CASIO and a 800$ watch. I feel like a human guinea pig for the Q1000 production. I expect a technical reliable product for that much money. And they had a chance to fix it...the second one is my last one.


That's really bad. It means that even if my one is alright now, the defect may appear at any time (((

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

G-Shocked since 2015 said:


> Bad News again...my new replaced Q1000 got the same problem again....it started today. I went instantly to the shop and showed the problem to my dealer. She said that she can't believe it happened again. So my new watch got the same old module with that problem. I told her that CASIO should repair it instead of replace the watch. At least i will get another new one with the same problem. She told me that she will talk to CASIO-Service. For me it's a fail how CASIO solves problems for their customers. If it happens once...Ok its not good but they gave me a solution and i'm fine...but now the second time the same problem. That's not acceptable for a brand like CASIO and a 800$ watch. I feel like a human guinea pig for the Q1000 production. I expect a technical reliable product for that much money. And they had a chance to fix it...the second one is my last one.


When yours originally had the problem, the shop just replaced it with a new Q1000, right? So apparently, there were still Q1000s with that defect in the retail supply. Yes, it is probably a good idea to get it repaired instead of replaced. A simple replacement seems to be a bit of a gamble as to whether or not the new one will have the same issue.

My original Q1000 did not exhibit the defect right away either. Since getting it repaired, it has been fine - and hopefully will continue to be fine..

I wonder if Casio will issue a recall of Q1000s until they can be sure that all of the ones for sale do not have this problem?


----------



## G-Shocked since 2015

When i got the exchange version everything was fine first. So u can't check the problem in the store before buying it. I did that and everything was ok. 
Not the shop gave me a new watch. CASIO first wanted to change the module. But than they sended a new watch to the store. It's no mistake from the shop. CASIO took the defective one and sended me i new one with the same problem.


----------



## Zeroed4x

I'm staying far away from this Gulfbastard debacle. There no way I'm going to tolerate spending that kind of money on a watch that has a major factory defect.
Casio should have stepped up with full integrity and recalled all of them. They screwed up, they know it, we all know it. It's a shame that big businesses like Casio have no shame, no ethics and no integrity regarding issues like this. There seems to obviously be quite a few people who got G-Screwed, I won't be one of them.


----------



## Robotaz

Zeroed4x said:


> I'm staying far away from this Gulfbastard debacle. There no way I'm going to tolerate spending that kind of money on a watch that has a major factory defect.
> Casio should have stepped up with full integrity and recalled all of them. They screwed up, they know it, we all know it. It's a shame that big businesses like Casio have no shame, no ethics and no integrity regarding issues like this. There seems to obviously be quite a few people who got G-Screwed, I won't be one of them.


I'm certainly no defender of corporations, but I don't see how they would have enough info for the very highest levels of management to make a recall decision yet. They're trying to fix them. That apparently will not solve the problem.

Put yourself in senior management's shoes. They need to exhaust reasonable solutions before the death march that they'll be on with a major recall.

Heads will probably roll over this. Let's hope they can figure out a solution that doesn't ruin careers and families.


----------



## Zeroed4x

Robotaz said:


> I'm certainly no defender of corporations, but I don't see how they would have enough info for the very highest levels of management to make a recall decision yet. They're trying to fix them. That apparently will not solve the problem.
> 
> Put yourself in senior management's shoes. They need to exhaust reasonable solutions before the death march that they'll be on with a major recall.
> 
> Heads will probably roll over this. Let's hope they can figure out a solution that doesn't ruin careers and families.


I beg to differ. All companies are responsible for their failed product releases especially when they are widespread and as common as the Gulfmaster. I'm sure that there was extensive testing during development, quality checks during production and anyone who knows anything about manufacturing would know that if you have a bad run, you don't release (any) of them. I'm sure that someone at Casio knew full well that there was an issue before these watches left the factory. I would call that shameless and unethical.... Casio does not hold their dealers to MAP pricing but they also do not honor any warranty from a unauthorized dealer. With that in consideration, they have sold and made their money on the items they've produced but refuse to honor warranty requests for items they manufactured. I disagree with this policy. What happens to all of the G Shock buyers who got stuck with a defective POS Gulfmaster from a watch dealer who isn't Casio authorized ? They got G-F'd. Big business isn't about anything except the money. They all seem to lose their integrity at some point or another when it comes to making money and at the same time by screwing over customers and saving it. This type of overt, corrupt, failure and dishonesty is insulting and offensive.


----------



## Robotaz

Frankly, I think your attitude over a watch is ridiculous. Casio will fix this one way or another.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

To be fair, I think this is the first time Casio making a watch with Quad sensors (A/B, C, T and D) AND along with the complication of automated analog hands. Some unexpected issue with the first few batches made is not all that unusual. It happens from time to time for electronics manufacturing in general. Sometimes even with state to the art R&D technology and talented individuals, it still happens.

Not able to tell the correct time, while a fundamental error for a watch, it's not life threatening like a cellphone battery that could ignite. ;-) I don't think a recall is necessary, just give them time to find a fix and perform the repairs for the ones with problems. However, Casio do have room for improvement for their support & repair service, especially with their incursion into the higher price luxury watch category where customers would have higher level of expectations. In another word, they can't treat customers who bought a > $800 watch the same as those who bought a $20 watch!


----------



## jimm391730

Well, I got in the same boat as others that have bought the Gulfmaster. Called Casio (per the link a few pages ago) and the customer service rep said to send it to the CA repair location for service. I called again a few days later, referenced this site and asked for the FedEx return label. The rep put me on hold for a minute, must have checked with a supervisor, took my information and emailed a shipping label. Nothing was asked about where I bought it or even some proof of purchase. Sent it in to NJ last Monday, delivered to Casio last Friday. Now just waiting for it to return or some word on the status.

As to the "sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't work" I had found that the problem was related to exactly what TIME it was when the hand motion occurred. Around noon (or midnight), to at least 2 o'clock, I would get the problem EVERY TIME. At other hours of the day it may not have caused a problem. I did not do an exhaustive evaluation at every hour to determine what times worked and what times did not work. Obviously there was a software/firmware flaw that caused the problem, and it appears that Casio is correcting this problem (now that they know what they are looking for as a problem). Early on in my week's ownership I assumed that I had done something wrong and that I caused the problem; within a few days use I was finally able to conclusively prove that it was a watch problem especially around the 12-2 time range (and perhaps near 6 o'clock, if I remember correctly). Things happen, and I'm certain that no one a Casio intentionally shipped product that did not work correctly (that's my opinion, from being in a manufacturing business) but possibly every time they checked the operation it was at a time that did NOT result in the error. Who can say? 

But as long as they fix them, without major hassles (beyond my having to fight for a return label) then I'll accept that.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

To add, I think at least for the Casio USA division, they did well in making an exception for getting the watches of the U.S. customers here repaired. But that shouldn't be a one time exception, it's something they need to do consistently for their higher end watches customers.


----------



## cbkihong

You guys with a local Casio presence could be lucky. Although I don't have the watch and thus not the issue, I bet that none of our ADs here would be accepting non-AD warranty even for "exceptional" cases like this, especially non-AD sales are so prevalent here for the higher-end tier.


----------



## Odie

Bottom line is this, there were a few defective models that when notified Casio tried to rectify the problem. A company never would do a worldwide recall unless they knew with 100% certainty that every model was affected.

I can understand people's reluctance to spend their hard earned money on another watch from Casio but frankly if it others you that much, don't come to the Casio Forum anymore then....Problem solved.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> To be fair, I think this is the first time Casio making a watch with Quad sensors (A/B, C, T and D) AND along with the complication of automated analog hands. Some unexpected issue with the first few batches made is not all that unusual. It happens from time to time for electronics manufacturing in general. Sometimes even with state to the art R&D technology and talented individuals, it still happens.
> 
> Not able to tell the correct time, while a fundamental error for a watch, it's not life threatening like a cellphone battery that could ignite. ;-) I don't think a recall is necessary, just give them time to find a fix and perform the repairs for the ones with problems. However, Casio do have room for improvement for their support & repair service, *especially with their incursion into the higher price luxury watch category where customers would have higher level of expectations. In another word, they can't treat customers who bought a > $800 watch the same as those who bought a $20 watch!*


That's a good point, and a subtle nuance that I wonder if Casio has considered... ;-) But I agree that owners of the more expensive watches will expect a high level of service. However, I can't say how much "room for improvement" there is because this is the first time I've dealt with Casio for any repair or problem - but I am very happy with their response to this problem and my contacts with them.

I think it is only an assumption to believe that Casio knew of this problem before the watches were released. That doesn't make a lot of sense to me for multiple reasons. But a number of owners here had the watches for weeks or months before discovering this problem, so I think it is easy to believe that Casio did not discover it during testing or Q/C.

As for a recall, we don't know the extent of this problem and not sure if Casio does either, yet. A defect must probably reach a high level (i.e., affecting a large number and/or percentage of watches) for a recall to be warranted, from Casio's perspective. Who knows if that will happen or not with these.

It appears that my Q1000 has been fixed. Time will tell. (no pun intended!) :-d If it has been fixed, then clearly Casio has identified the root cause of the problem and understands how to fix it. (rather than just popping a new module in the watch and 'hoping for the best') Hopefully Casio offices in other countries will be as helpful to owners as Casio USA has been to us.


----------



## brvheart

@Zero - while I understand and can appreciate your banter it is not sound. Many of us had this watch in hand and it performed admirably for a period of time. How you expect Casio to find and flag through QC an issue that is sporadic at best and no trigger to make it do it again is beyond me. If you have yourself in a world that says they personally test each watch rigorously before shipping out - me thinks it might a good idea to go find the end of the internet and have a leap off the edge and see if the world is indeed flat or round...calm down and relax. Casio was notified and are attempting to fix. They themselves don't likely know the magnitude of the number of units affected just yet. Let's give them a chance to remedy and do the right thing before publicly crucifying them. 

And I disagree - doesn't matter if you bought a $20 watch or $2K watch - if it is broke do the right thing and fix it or replace it. The point that the more you spend the better off you should be treated and off base. Treat each person with the same standard and you will have customers for life. 

I have yet to send mine in - but will after the holidays, after syncing the hands upon finding the issue it has only done it one other time and a another sync has seen it performing without the issue. Regardless there is an issue and it does need to go back...


----------



## Devil13

I rolled the dice and have one on its way. I assume if I run into the problem, since it's a known issue, Casio will stand by their product no matter where or how I got it.


----------



## craniotes

Devil13 said:


> I rolled the dice and have one on its way. I assume if I run into the problem, since it's a known issue, Casio will stand by their product no matter where or how I got it.


All I can tell you is that it's an amazing watch. Mine was fixed back in Sept/Oct and it has worked flawlessly since then. Indeed, I wear it pretty much every day -- when I get home, whatever was on my wrist gets swapped out for the Gv2. In particular, I've been enjoying using the barometer alarm, and I've gotta say, even though I'm not plying angry seas in a dinghy, it's come in handy when predicting changes in the weather.

The compass, altimeter and thermometer (when off the wrist) are equally accurate and useful in their own way, and I look forward to trying out the depth meter in more than a bathtub full of water when the opportunity presents itself.

All-in-all, this has been the best G-Shock that I've ever owned, and a worthy descendant of my first G-Shock, the DW-5000C, which I purchased new in '83 as an eleven year old. Honestly, it's amazing to see just how far the technology has come.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## pwrfulpete

Had a strange issue this morning... watch has been off the wrist for last 5 days. Charge was previously "M", put it on and checked to see when the last sync was, it was at 12:03 the previous night. I noticed the hour hand was in the correct position but the minute hand was of by 15 min. ( watched show d 9:05am; actual time was 8:50am). I pushed the A button to clear the display (figuring I now have a failed module) and the minute hand didn't move. I checked the digital time display it read the correct time...I looked for my manual to see how to do a hand reset and by the time I found it the minute had was synced with the correct time! I tried the A button and the hand moved away from display and returned as normal... so what happened?? Is this an indication a failure is eminent?


----------



## Time4Playnow

pwrfulpete said:


> Had a strange issue this morning... watch has been off the wrist for last 5 days. Charge was previously "M", put it on and checked to see when the last sync was, it was at 12:03 the previous night. I noticed the hour hand was in the correct position but the minute hand was of by 15 min. ( watched show d 9:05am; actual time was 8:50am). I pushed the A button to clear the display (figuring I now have a failed module) and the minute hand didn't move. I checked the digital time display it read the correct time...I looked for my manual to see how to do a hand reset and by the time I found it the minute had was synced with the correct time! I tried the A button and the hand moved away from display and returned as normal... *so what happened?? Is this an indication a failure is eminent?*


Don't know. But the minute hand being off by 15 mins. is not a good sign. If I were you I would test it a lot by moving the hands to the 2:00 position frequently, throughout the day, and see if they return to the correct position. Also, when the hands are in front of the digital window, press the sensor button and see if the hands return correctly after moving out of the way. I would test it a lot. Some of our watches (including mine) did not exhibit this problem right away.



craniotes said:


> All I can tell you is that it's an amazing watch. Mine was fixed back in Sept/Oct and it has worked flawlessly since then. Indeed, I wear it pretty much every day -- when I get home, whatever was on my wrist gets swapped out for the Gv2. In particular, I've been enjoying using the barometer alarm, and I've gotta say, even though I'm not plying angry seas in a dinghy, it's come in handy when predicting changes in the weather.
> 
> The compass, altimeter and thermometer (when off the wrist) are equally accurate and useful in their own way, and I look forward to trying out the depth meter in more than a bathtub full of water when the opportunity presents itself.
> 
> All-in-all, this has been the best G-Shock that I've ever owned, and a worthy descendant of my first G-Shock, the DW-5000C, which I purchased new in '83 as an eleven year old. Honestly, it's amazing to see just how far the technology has come.
> 
> Regards,
> Adam


I am very happy with the watch also. I have a number of Protreks and other g-shocks with similar ABC functionality, but none of them have quite as many features as the Gv2. It is impressive with what it can do. In fact, I have a hard time thinking of how Casio could improve this one tech-wise, unless/until a new generation of tech is put into g-shocks, and right now I'm not sure what that might look like...as long as they continue to avoid the "smart watch" route. (although one day, I could see GPS coming to more g-shocks and even Protreks, but for now, it is limited to the GPW, MTG, and MR-G)

A couple nice little details on this one that I like - the screw-down crown, which is not found on all ana-digi Gs. And the ability to store up to 40 records of time stamps, & sensor readings. I really like that in addition to ALL of the other features it has. :-!


----------



## SKershaw

I'm looking to pick up the GWN-Q1000MC-1A2 flavor of this watch. Is there a U.S. dealer that is willing to make sure I don't get a watch with the problem? I'd rather not have to discover the issue on my own.


----------



## Odie

SKershaw said:


> I'm looking to pick up the GWN-Q1000MC-1A2 flavor of this watch. Is there a U.S. dealer that is willing to make sure I don't get a watch with the problem? I'd rather not have to discover the issue on my own.


It's only available oversees. Another member had an issue with the MC version, so I'd hold off for a bit buying the v2 Gulfie.


----------



## njb242

I had a defective watch which was exchanged by the retailer for a "functioning" unit. Wanting to wash my hands of this debacle, I attempted to sell functioning and brand new watch here and on eBay. it's worth mentioning that I couldn't even find someone willing to pay $425 for this watch. How much did I pay? It's embarrassing to think...

Anyway, finally worked a deal with someone here. Took the watch out of it's tin after sitting for a couple weeks to verify that it was still functioning properly, and...The defect appeared. I guess it's time to ship it off to casio. I get the feeling this watch has lost more value over the past few months than Volkswagen. And it's brand new...

Any idea how Casio will treat the process for a NIB watch?


----------



## Time4Playnow

njb242 said:


> I had a defective watch which was exchanged by the retailer for a "functioning" unit. Wanting to wash my hands of this debacle, I attempted to sell functioning and brand new watch here and on eBay. it's worth mentioning that I couldn't even find someone willing to pay $425 for this watch. How much did I pay? It's embarrassing to think...
> 
> Anyway, finally worked a deal with someone here. Took the watch out of it's tin after sitting for a couple weeks to verify that it was still functioning properly, and...The defect appeared. I guess it's time to ship it off to casio. I get the feeling this watch has lost more value over the past few months than Volkswagen. And it's brand new...
> 
> Any idea how Casio will treat the process for a NIB watch?


Look thru this thread. Casio USA responded here earlier w/instructions. Call them, they will give you a shipping label and you can send it in for repair.


----------



## Joakim Agren

njb242 said:


> I had a defective watch which was exchanged by the retailer for a "functioning" unit. Wanting to wash my hands of this debacle, I attempted to sell functioning and brand new watch here and on eBay. it's worth mentioning that I couldn't even find someone willing to pay $425 for this watch. How much did I pay? It's embarrassing to think...
> 
> Anyway, finally worked a deal with someone here. Took the watch out of it's tin after sitting for a couple weeks to verify that it was still functioning properly, and...The defect appeared. I guess it's time to ship it off to casio. I get the feeling this watch has lost more value over the past few months than Volkswagen. And it's brand new...
> 
> Any idea how Casio will treat the process for a NIB watch?


I actually had my eyes on your add more then once!:-d It was a great price indeed. What held me back from contacting you was that I was not sure you would be willing to send it to me since I am in Sweden and not CONUS (just our of curiosity would you have been willing to send it to me since I am a trusted veteran member or are you strict about that CONUS thing?:-db-)). And also this issue with the movement also held me back. Since you received a replacement rather then a repaired unit I was more unsure if yours was truly fixed. So I did not shoot for it...:rodekaart

This issue have started appearing in a couple Amazon reviews as well lately. It used to be a 5 star product, now down to 4 on Amazon.

This issue is so mysterious. Casio have been doing this type of movement since the GW-A1000 released nearly 5 years ago. And now suddenly there is this issue. I wonder what is different about this movement that can cause this strange issue?:rodekaart:think:


----------



## Devil13

NJB - I was almost ready to bite on yours but found one a little cheaper on ebay. Had mine for a few weeks now and it's been fine...but now your scaring me! Seems like a matter of when, not if, something is going to happen.

Fingers crossed but definitely keep us posted!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

I got one from the very first batch and I don't baby it at all.








Zero issues. 
I use the functions everyday and the parking features also. 









After all this time being warned Casio should solve this problems by sending you their best version!
Because trust is priceless.


----------



## emylia777

I got my replacement last week that carries a serial number of 201C246F, the old defective watch had a serial no of 201C238F, and the replacement seems doing fine so far. Will test it a couple more weeks, hopefully it stays fine for years to come.

Btw mine is the MC version with the metal composite bracelet.


----------



## G-Shocked since 2015

Got my 3. version back from the dealer on 30.december 2016. CASIO replaced it again. I wanted to repair it but CASIO sended a new one back to the dealer. Now i have: 201C184F. My dealer said, that here in Germany CASIO has no idea about the Q1000 problem...curious. So far everything is alright with that 3.version but for how long? Time will tell it. For me actually the Q1000 has lost a lot of its fascination. Sometimes when i use a function it feels like: "hopefully it will show the right analog time after" and thats not a good feeling i like to get from a 800$ watch. I'm looking forward to a trustful future with my Q1000.


----------



## starlir

G-Shocked since 2015 said:


> Got my 3. version back from the dealer on 30.december 2016. CASIO replaced it again. I wanted to repair it but CASIO sended a new one back to the dealer. Now i have: 201C184F. My dealer said, that here in Germany CASIO has no idea about the Q1000 problem...curious. So far everything is alright with that 3.version but for how long? Time will tell it. For me actually the Q1000 has lost a lot of its fascination. Sometimes when i use a function it feels like: "hopefully it will show the right analog time after" and thats not a good feeling i like to get from a 800$ watch. I'm looking forward to a trustful future with my Q1000.


Mine is with Casio UK who also claim they are unaware of the problem. It's still in 'received and awaiting assessment' status. Let's see what they come up with.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## STavros78

i had bought mine back in September 2016 and i opened the package yesterday cause i was working overseas all that time.i was so pessimistic but a miracle happened.Mine didnt show any signs of this issue.i hope it stays that way and not come to surface later.Serial for reference is 201C184F and as i purchased September is of the first run/batches i guess.iam so happy cause i saw it in person now and its propably one of the best looking Gs for me now


----------



## brvheart

STavros78 said:


> i had bought mine back in September 2016 and i opened the package yesterday cause i was working overseas all that time.i was so pessimistic but a miracle happened.Mine didnt show any signs of this issue.i hope it stays that way and not come to surface later.Serial for reference is 201C184F and as i purchased September is of the first run/batches i guess.iam so happy cause i saw it in person now and its propably one of the best looking Gs for me now


I'm wishing you good luck. Mine didn't show any signs either and then all of a sudden bam there it was. Also after I have done a manual sync of the hands to the digitals I can't get it to replicate the issue again...


----------



## starlir

starlir said:


> Mine is with Casio UK who also claim they are unaware of the problem. It's still in 'received and awaiting assessment' status. Let's see what they come up with.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


For the last week the status of my watch has changed to 'waiting for parts' and I have now received a letter from Casio apologising for the delay in rectifying the fault. I'm happy that they appear to have replicated the issue during testing and are now repairing the watch rather than shipping out a replacement that may still eventually exhibit the same problem.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## driggs

This has me nervous to pull the trigger on the Gulfmaster.


----------



## Devil13

driggs said:


> This has me nervous to pull the trigger on the Gulfmaster.


I was too but went for it anyway and so far, so good.


----------



## mrpetere

I even got a more severe problem with my Gulfmster: the hour hand has been on the 2o´clock position from the very beginning and doesn´t move at all. I haven´t seen it move in any direction within the last 2 days! I made a movie for my retailer, but i´m not allowed to post the link here. The watch is now on its way to Japan - keep you informed!;-)


----------



## burns78

mrpetere said:


> I even got a more severe problem with my Gulfmster: the hour hand has been on the 2o´clock position from the very beginning and doesn´t move at all. I haven´t seen it move in any direction within the last 2 days! I made a movie for my retailer, but i´m not allowed to post the link here. The watch is now on its way to Japan - keep you informed!;-)


How long have you this watch?
You remember the serial number?


----------



## mrpetere

burns78 said:


> How long have you this watch?
> You remember the serial number?


I Just had the watch for 5 days (January 12th´til 20th) - No, I didn´t note the serial number! If someone is interested in the (pretty amateurish;-) video, where i show the problem, search on youtube for "RMA9005089"


----------



## burns78

mrpetere said:


> I Just had the watch for 5 days (January 12th´til 20th) - No, I didn´t note the serial number! If someone is interested in the (pretty amateurish;-) video, where i show the problem, search on youtube for "RMA9005089"


Please show link


----------



## mrpetere

burns78 said:


> Please show link


being a new member, the forum doesn´t allow me to post links - just search for Gulfmaster GWN Q1000 RA 9005089


----------



## harald-hans

I received my first one in August 2016 with the same problems - I send it back to the store here in Germany ...

After that I ordered the same watch in Japan and until now no problems ...


----------



## burns78

head's up


----------



## L7R

Today I "ruined" one persons sale of GWN-Q1000. The bid was well over 300USD and 37 bidders. I asked:
"Hi, I would like to know if this watch has a defect, described in these links; https://www.g-central.com/gulfmaster...fect-reported/ and https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/problems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2-3570082-20.html"

Guess what, He/she pulled the watch from the sale immediately =)

EDIT: the link is still viewable http://www.ebay.com/itm/262821823934


----------



## Odie

L7R said:


> Today I "ruined" one persons sale of GWN-Q1000. The bid was well over 300USD and 37 bidders. I asked:
> "Hi, I would like to know if this watch has a defect, described in these links; https://www.g-central.com/gulfmaster...fect-reported/ and https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/problems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2-3570082-20.html"
> 
> Guess what, He/she pulled the watch from the sale immediately =)
> 
> EDIT: the link is still viewable http://www.ebay.com/itm/262821823934


Did you get a happy go lucky feeling ruining a sale for someone? Maybe a private message to them would have been sufficient? Not every watch has the issue


----------



## L7R

No, I think I did the very right thing. Would you not tell anyone and sell it?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Odie said:


> Did you get a happy go lucky feeling ruining a sale for someone? Maybe a private message to them would have been sufficient? Not every watch has the issue


Agreed !


----------



## troyr1

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Agreed !


Aren't all communications through messages? There isn't a public forum on individual auctions and sales, is there?


----------



## STavros78

troyr1 said:


> Aren't all communications through messages? There isn't a public forum on individual auctions and sales, is there?


There is an option for question and answer thing that can been seen at the bottom of the ebay listing


----------



## Odie

L7R said:


> No, I think I did the very right thing. Would you not tell anyone and sell it?


Praise in public, critique in private. Some people sell their watches because they need to fund another purchase. Other's sell their watches because they have bills to pay.

If the guy was a scammer, then I'd make a public comment, otherwise I'd keep it confined to a private message. The questions are made public and a damming question like that could have affected the sellers ability to obtain money that he/she needed.


----------



## SicTransit

Odie said:


> Praise in public, critique in private. Some people sell their watches because they need to fund another purchase. Other's sell their watches because they have bills to pay.
> 
> If the guy was a scammer, then I'd make a public comment, otherwise I'd keep it confined to a private message. The questions are made public and a damming question like that could have affected the sellers ability to obtain money that he/she needed.


I believe seller has the option to make incoming questions visible, they are not published automatically.


----------



## WES51

SicTransit said:


> I believe seller has the option to make incoming questions visible, they are not published automatically.


Yes, that is what I thought too. At least that how it used to be at some point if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## brvheart

Back on topic - I got my label today and am shipping back tomorrow


----------



## st8edge

I have had my watch since Oct. and one time after using the quad sensor the minute hand froze. During the evening it reset with the atomic reset, i assume and worked fine until three days ago. I used the quad sensor to adjust the altitude and then noticed the minute hand froze again. Left over night and still not working I found this thread and contacted Casio. I purchased on Amazon and sent the watch and receipt to Casio as instructed by CS. Casio in NJ said they were not aware of this problem and after speaking to CS again I was given instructions to return watch to NJ. No offer for a shipping label and will post outcome.


----------



## Worker

st8edge said:


> I have had my watch since Oct. and one time after using the quad sensor the minute hand froze. During the evening it reset with the atomic reset, i assume and worked fine until three days ago. I used the quad sensor to adjust the altitude and then noticed the minute hand froze again. Left over night and still not working I found this thread and contacted Casio. I purchased on Amazon and sent the watch and receipt to Casio as instructed by CS. *Casio in NJ said they were not aware of this problem* and after speaking to CS again I was given instructions to return watch to NJ. No offer for a shipping label and will post outcome.


That's a head scratcher!


----------



## Phreddo

SicTransit said:


> I believe seller has the option to make incoming questions visible, they are not published automatically.


 On the auction link i can't see any questions or comments below, so either it was scrubbed or it was not made public. Looks like no harm done.


----------



## jimm391730

Well, I sent my Q1000 in on the 12th of December and got it back on the 26th of January (with the shipping, I was without it for 45 days!) I've had it for a bit over a week now, and all seemed fine... until last night where I got the same problem to re-occur six times in a row!!!!! It was 11:45 PM, pressed the button for Altitude and the hands moved to 2:10; then I pressed the button to go back to time and the hour hand did not return. I pressed Alti again, now the two o'clock hour hand moved to 4 o'clock, back to time and it stayed at 4. I did this four times MORE and the same happened every time. So Casio STILL has not found and solved all the glitches in this watch. This is not the first Casio to have the hand shift feature, I'm perplexed at just how poorly they are correcting this issue. I suspect it will need to go back to Casio again! :-( :-| :-s


----------



## brvheart

jimm391730 said:


> Well, I sent my Q1000 in on the 12th of December and got it back on the 26th of January (with the shipping, I was without it for 45 days!) I've had it for a bit over a week now, and all seemed fine... until last night where I got the same problem to re-occur six times in a row!!!!! It was 11:45 PM, pressed the button for Altitude and the hands moved to 2:10; then I pressed the button to go back to time and the hour hand did not return. I pressed Alti again, now the two o'clock hour hand moved to 4 o'clock, back to time and it stayed at 4. I did this four times MORE and the same happened every time. So Casio STILL has not found and solved all the glitches in this watch. This is not the first Casio to have the hand shift feature, I'm perplexed at just how poorly they are correcting this issue. I suspect it will need to go back to Casio again! :-( :-| :-s


Gah this isn't good news at all. That's a long time to be without it and to have it come back not fixed :-/

Wonder how widespread this will end up being and if they are really even tracking it yet. I wonder how many have been sold to date and how many confirmed defective.


----------



## Time4Playnow

jimm391730 said:


> Well, I sent my Q1000 in on the 12th of December and got it back on the 26th of January (with the shipping, I was without it for 45 days!) I've had it for a bit over a week now, and all seemed fine... until last night where I got the same problem to re-occur six times in a row!!!!! It was 11:45 PM, pressed the button for Altitude and the hands moved to 2:10; then I pressed the button to go back to time and the hour hand did not return. I pressed Alti again, now the two o'clock hour hand moved to 4 o'clock, back to time and it stayed at 4. I did this four times MORE and the same happened every time. So Casio STILL has not found and solved all the glitches in this watch. This is not the first Casio to have the hand shift feature, I'm perplexed at just how poorly they are correcting this issue. I suspect it will need to go back to Casio again! :-( :-| :-s


That sucks!! Can you tell us which Casio facility you sent it to? Was it Casio NJ, Casio West Coast, or somewhere else??

After getting mine back from Casio NJ, it has been fine ever since...


----------



## jimm391730

Time4Playnow said:


> That sucks!! Can you tell us which Casio facility you sent it to? Was it Casio NJ, Casio West Coast, or somewhere else??
> 
> After getting mine back from Casio NJ, it has been fine ever since...


I got a FedEx label from Casio, it was sent to NJ. I'm sure that some of the delay in it's return was due to the holidays (and perhaps replacement parts shortages), but after about 3 weeks I called Casio to try to get a status on it - although the customer service people were nice on the phone, they never seemed to be able to get me an answer: "its in repair, I'll let you know tomorrow" then nothing. Call the day after, same tune. Called a week later, same thing. I finally got a FedEx email saying a package was in transit, then three days later got an email from Casio saying that it had shipped. Casio is probably swamped with work, at least on this model.


----------



## brvheart

Mine is off to NJ as well. So let's see how this goes


----------



## jimm391730

> After getting mine back from Casio NJ, it has been fine ever since...


Try what I had problems with at the same time (just before noon/midnight) and see if you get the same results I did. Also, while the second hand lines up nicely at 12, it is off by half a tick at 6. So, it's about 9:42 am today, I sent an alarm for 10:29 so I can check to see if the minute hand does the same thing. Setting the alarm, the hands moved to 2:10, and then, guess... just guess... yup, now the hands say 2:45 (well, not quite, as the hour hand is very carefully pointing directly at the 2, not almost to the 3). Rats!


----------



## Time4Playnow

jimm391730 said:


> Try what I had problems with at the same time (just before noon/midnight) and see if you get the same results I did. Also, while the second hand lines up nicely at 12, it is off by half a tick at 6. So, it's about 9:42 am today, I sent an alarm for 10:29 so I can check to see if the minute hand does the same thing. Setting the alarm, the hands moved to 2:10, and then, guess... just guess... yup, now the hands say 2:45 (well, not quite, as the hour hand is very carefully pointing directly at the 2, not almost to the 3). Rats!


I have tested mine thoroughly at all kind of different times and it has not shown the slightest hiccup since I got it back from NJ. Surprised that yours is not fixed and that it took so long to get it back. I had mine back in about 2 weeks or slightly less.

Hoping they get it figured out for you!


----------



## STavros78

Thats so sad damn a nightmare for such a nice watch.


----------



## Odie

It's too bad that this watch has this problem, as I really like the Q1000MC Black version with the FC band and would have bought it if it wasn't for this issue.

That being said, with Baselworld coming up there will be some new options that I believe a new Protrek will come out with a depth sensor.


----------



## brvheart

Odie said:


> It's too bad that this watch has this problem, as I really like the Q1000MC Black version with the FC band and would have bought it if it wasn't for this issue.
> 
> That being said, with Baselworld coming up there will be some new options that I believe a new Protrek will come out with a depth sensor.


I'm with you, however do we really need a depth sensor? I would understand if it was actually a dive instrument but to me on these watches it's kind of a gimmick.


----------



## Odie

It is, but Casio doesn't make new technology for just one watch (Quad Sensor). The most logical step for the depth sensor would be their next "200m" Protrek. Either that or a new or updated Master of G watch.


----------



## brvheart

Odie said:


> It is, but Casio doesn't make new technology for just one watch (Quad Sensor). The most logical step for the depth sensor would be their next "200m" Protrek. Either that or a new or updated Master of G watch.


I agree with you there - over lap for sure.


----------



## njb242

I've had a bit of a delay in sending my watch back - a couple of weeks elapsed. Funny story is the watch I sent back was a brand new, never worn replacement for my original defective unit. I listed it for sale after making sure it worked, maybe two months ago. When the watch sold appx 30 days later, the defect was there. After canceling the sale, I let the watch sit for a month or so before speaking with casio due to being busy at work. When I went to package the watch and send it back to Casio, the hands were back to working properly. This watch has been out of it's tin three times in its life, and each bought of freedom has resulted in different behavior by the timepiece. I guess I'll have to wait and see what Casio says. I left them a hefty note. Maybe the problem will re-emerge in transit.


----------



## Devil13

njb - I think I was the one that almost bought that one off you when it was for sale. I've since found another one and it works fine but wanted to thank you again for pulling it back and save me from going through what you've been dealing with. 

I probably just jinxed mine now, but thanks again and good luck!!


----------



## brvheart

Guys - mine acts up then when I sync hands it is fine for a while. At the time when I shipped it to Casio - I could not for the life of me get it to do it. I am guessing they are going to send it back and say they could not anything wrong with it....and the nightmare will continue....so just because it is NOT currently doing it - don't count it as not having the issue....


----------



## Robotaz

This has to be one of the biggest fails in the watch world.

I've lost a lot of confidence in Casio. Maybe they need to go back to making cheap digitals.

Don't get me wrong. I love my Mudmasters and GPW, but good grief. This Gulfmaster just needs to be recalled.


----------



## G-Shocked since 2015

Update from my *Q1000* story. After i had the 3. watch i thought everything is fine. But than it started again..2 o'clock function and the hour hand was doing its own thing. 
I went back to my dealer and said that i wont get another 4. new watch. I was very angry about that situation with the Q1000. 
So the solution was to change the model. From today i own the GWG-1000. 
I'm sick of that GWN-Q1000 and with my experience and the posts here i can tell everyone - *DO NOT BUY THAT WATCH!!!*
Hopefully i'm looking for a brighter future with my new GWG-1000.


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ Definitely do not buy that watch.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

I have bought it in August. 
Zero issue. 
People do not tell when they got zero issues. 
Mine is not babied and it works great as a tool watch, for my every day job. 
I need the ABC. And will enjoy the D. 
If my G2 was getting the same issues I will have a new one in a heartbeat.
It is 'that' great.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Nemo_Sandman said:


> I have bought it in August.
> Zero issue.
> People do not tell when they got zero issues.
> Mine is not babied and it works great as a tool watch, for my every day job.
> I need the ABC. And will enjoy the D.
> If my G2 was getting the same issues I will have a new one in a heartbeat.
> It is 'that' great.


I have to echo Nemo's comments, this is a really great watch. Yes my Gv2 showed that defect after purchase, but since getting it back from Casio it has been flawless.

IMO it is one of the best designed ABCs in terms of functions and button layout. Has a dedicated button for the sensor readings that also doubles as a time stamp button. Has a strong light. It has 'only' 9 different screens for the Mode button, while the PRW-7000 has 12. (too many, IMO) The moon age is quickly reachable via the upper left button. And the tide graph and Baro/Alti differential are extremely easy to read - not true of the PRW-7000's graph unless the lighting is very good. The strap is super comfortable. (although, if/when I am able to purchase one of the combi bracelets for it, I plan to do that) Not to mention, IMO, it is a great looking watch.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nemo_Sandman said:


> I have bought it in August.
> Zero issue.
> People do not tell when they got zero issues.
> Mine is not babied and it works great as a tool watch, for my every day job.
> I need the ABC. And will enjoy the D.
> If my G2 was getting the same issues I will have a new one in a heartbeat.
> It is 'that' great.


Agreed. No issues since day one but didn't post. In fact I got a second one few weeks ago. Regular F17 members will know. Simply loving it. Have my trusted & reliable suppliers, retailers ( s) since years and if I would have any issues I would have gotten a replacement or a refund quickly and without any fuss. Fingers crossed this didn't happen so far. Followed T4P report closely and after he sent it back to Casio it's been solved. Touch wood and really happy about it. Just a thought but after all the claims why not writing to Mr IKikuo Ibe Casio directly. Perhaps then there would be an official statement from Casio -


----------



## STavros78

Time4Playnow said:


> I have to echo Nemo's comments, this is a really great watch. Yes my Gv2 showed that defect after purchase, but since getting it back from Casio it has been flawless.
> 
> IMO it is one of the best designed ABCs in terms of functions and button layout. Has a dedicated button for the sensor readings that also doubles as a time stamp button. Has a strong light. It has 'only' 9 different screens for the Mode button, while the PRW-7000 has 12. (too many, IMO) The moon age is quickly reachable via the upper left button. And the tide graph and Baro/Alti differential are extremely easy to read - not true of the PRW-7000's graph unless the lighting is very good. The strap is super comfortable. (although, if/when I am able to purchase one of the combi bracelets for it, I plan to do that) Not to mention, IMO, it is a great looking watch.


Hello guys 
iam not a G expert rookie here and i totally feel the pain of those who had issues with this watch.i also live in the fear that maybe mine faces this problem.its so annoying and frustrating.As i had written in other threads comments its really a shame for this watch cause its really an amazing one.By far one of my favourite has a bunch of functions,amazing classy look,super comfortable fit (combines the nice soft GPW1000 rubber touch with the perfect fit of GWGs due to the lung support thing it has.if their price were more affordable i would be all over the white one same Nemo has and the Navy that Deep has as well


----------



## craniotes

My Gv2 hasn't missed a single beat since it was repaired in October. Just sayin'.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## WES51

craniotes said:


> My Gv2 hasn't missed a single beat since it was repaired in October. Just sayin'.
> 
> Regards,
> Adam


Yes, but doesn't yours has your name engraved in the keeper too? Like a 'VIP' watch?

Just sayin'.


----------



## craniotes

WES51 said:


> Yes, but doesn't yours has your name engraved in the keeper too? Like a 'VIP' watch?
> 
> Just sayin'.


Indeed, it does, but I'd hardly call it a "VIP" watch.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## harald-hans

Just as I wrote here in the forum - I received my first one from an official Casio dealer here in Germany last year on September - not working - I send it back, get money back and ordered a new one directly in Japan from my regular supplier - since that day not only one problem ...

I agree with my previous speaker - for me one of the best ABC G-Shock watch I ever owned ...


----------



## CHD Dad

I've been looking at picking one up from Amazon. The 1A blue model is only $499 with Prime shipping right now. It is not sold by Amazon, some third party seller. Is the warranty still valid? I've never had any problems with my G's (knock on wood) but this 24 page thread has me a bit paranoid about dropping $500 on a potential problem. This watch ticks all the boxes I am looking for as a next camp/hike/swim watch.


----------



## Time4Playnow

CHD Dad said:


> I've been looking at picking one up from Amazon. The 1A blue model is only $499 with Prime shipping right now. It is not sold by Amazon, some third party seller. Is the warranty still valid? I've never had any problems with my G's (knock on wood) but this 24 page thread has me a bit paranoid about dropping $500 on a potential problem. This watch ticks all the boxes I am looking for as a next camp/hike/swim watch.


Amazon.com (not 3rd party sellers on Amazon) is an authorized retailer of Casio so you get the manufacturer's warranty. (typically 1 year)

But for 3rd party sellers of g-shocks on Amazon, you will often get the 2-year Amazon "Asurion" warranty - if so it will say so on the main listing page for the watch, up around the pricing information. You do not get the Casio warranty from 3rd party sellers on Amazon.


----------



## jimm391730

Called Casio and requested a new shipping label to send it in for repair (again). To Casio's credit I got the shipping label within two hours of my call. Sent it in the same day (last Monday) and it arrive at Casio NJ last Friday. Hopefully they will repair it correctly and send it back faster than last time (four weeks at Casio, plus a week each way in shipping from coast to coast)... but I'd be satisfied if it just WORKED CORRECTLY, period.


----------



## L7R

CasioGShock2016 said:


> STavros78 - Unfortunately Casio America, Inc. is only responsible for product sold in the U.S. I can forward your inquiry to our other subsidiaries and perhaps they can help.


It's may birthday and luckily I got my Gulfmaster Q1000 today from Japan. Unluckily, my watch has this defect. This is complicated, because I live in EU and the watch is Japanese version, bought second hand, but it has 6 months left in warranty.
I contacted Casio EU and told them about this defect. I think their reply was automated reply, but I replied again and wrote, it would be nice if they read this thread and watch that youtube video made by njb242: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEWnR81u1Dk

BTW, Thank you njb242 for that video and all other videos in your youtube channel! :-!


----------



## L7R

Forgot the batch number, 201D197F.


----------



## WES51

If the warranty is declined for grey market reasons, I wonder if the watch can be sent to a repair center in the county of the original sale/distribution.


----------



## horophile17

Same problem, 201C186F purchased through Amazon for about $500. Returning it...don't want to deal with this mess of repeated repair attempts. Really bummed here...this watch is completely awesome, but it's a non-starter if it can't even show the time correctly. I'll really think twice before purchasing a G-Shock in the future.


----------



## horophile17

I might also add, too, that this defect presented right out of the box. I discovered it when I was going through the manual and was trying to figure out how to sync to my local time. There was plastic and the like on this watch, which to me indicates that this watch could not have been tested at the factory. There is just no way. And to think that Casio has the gall to try to publicize their quality control and testing facilities at G-Shock...maybe it's all just BS. This is honestly one of the most ridiculous, obvious, critical manufacturing defects I've ever seen.


----------



## brvheart

for those that are discounting the entire G-Shock line because of one issue with a watch - that is pretty laughable. The fact is GShocks are more than capable and even the best companies and products at times have issues. No I am not happy about having to send my expensive watch right back after buying, would I think twice about buying this model? Maybe...maybe not, but to discount all GShocks - crawl back in your lurking hole and go elsewhere, my G's have been through war (except the pretty ones...those get babied) and never NEVER failed me.


----------



## st8edge

I received my Gulfmaster today from NJ. It appears to be working fine after having tried different functions. I had to reset some setting such as location with Longitude and latitube and attitude . I did not receive any comments once it was sent to NJ service center on Feb. 2 with my receipt from Amazon for proof of purchase. All work was done without charge and returned by Fed. Ex. The minute hand was sticking when I used the Quad sensor . This happened when I first received the watch in Oct but self corrected over night. The second time I had an issue was at the end of jan. The minute hand again stuck and did not correct over night. When I called Casio service center they said they were not aware of this as an issue but asked to send watch in with proof of purchase and I did register the watch right before sending it back. I really like this watch and think as long as Casio stands behind this product I will be very happy with it. Nothing is prefect 100% of the time and the way I look at a company is how do they fix an issue once it is brought to their attention. As far as i can tell they are doing the right thing.

In looking at the paperwork returned with the watch it noted:
Analog Block was replaced
battery was replaced
Main body circuit board replaced


----------



## marvinc33

Hi there, first time poster here. I went ahead and took a chance and purchased the new Gulfmaster from Amazon yesterday. I know what I'm getting into, but I just couldn't pass it up. It seems from what I've read in this thread that I'll be able to pursue a warranty claim through Casio even though I've purchased though an unauthorized retailer (and there's also the Assurion warranty, in which case I assume they'll replace the watch). I also gather than not all of these watches are affected. Anyhow, I'll keep this forum updated if/when problems arise. Thanks to all for sharing their experiences.


----------



## marvinc33

My Gulfmaster arrived today. Batch number 201C186F. Such an amazing watch! No signs of defect after initial setup and tinkering around with it throughout the evening. Of course the problem doesn't always present right away as I understand it. Will post updates on here as time progresses. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bilsten

Hi from the north of Scotland. New to this site today. I had a GWN-1000 until last week when it got stolen. Loved that watch. Decided to take the plunge and bought a GWN-Q1000 off eBay in the U.K. Bought from a private seller but came with all labels etc attached, said it was an unwanted gift but who knows? Loved it until I was browsing the net and saw this thread. Although it seems to work fine I feel gutted that I may have spent a small fortune on a defective watch. Like I said, working fine at the mo, batch no 201D197F


----------



## jimm391730

Sent my watch in to Casio NJ on Feb 6th, it arrived on Friday 2/10. I just got an email from Casio that it is shipping today and should arrive on Saturday. Hopefully the second time is the charm (the first "repair" still had the original problem). At least Casio got this repair faster than they did over the Christmas holidays, that took 6 weeks to get it back... only 4 this time. I'll report on how it is working next week.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Haven't update this table since Page 13 in this thread. Here's another round of updates. The table has 19 rows, but since some of the members have replacements that also failed, the total number of failed watches is: *23*. Including 1 MC model and 1 manufactured by 201D factory.

*Faulty Hands Incidents for GWN-Q1000:*

*No.
**Member**Batch #**Link to Post**Notes*1RandomesqNot Reportedproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#1Replaced. Replacement no problem so far.2arcadiusNot Reportedproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#53Liion201C186Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#11Replaced. Replacement no problem so far and have same serial no.4Time4PlayNow201C186Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#12The one member owns. Member sent watch to Casio NJ for repair and they replaced the module. No problem reported thus far for his repaired watch.5WorkerNot Reportedproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#28Returned6burnso201C172Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#42Replaced. Replacement no problem so far.7Time4PlayNow201C186Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#43The one member tried in a store. Same serial as one he owns.8njb242201C184Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#48Youtube Video:




Member's original watch was replaced by a new one. The new one also developed the same problem as described on P.18 of this thread.9brvheart201C186Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#69Member sent watch for repair in Casio NJ as mentioned on P.21.10craniotes201C186Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#92Replaced. Replacement no problem so far.11G-Shocked since 2015201C176Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#108Member sent watch for repair and got replaced with a new one, batch 201C195F. That new watch also developed the same issue later as he described on P.16 of this thread. Member got a 2nd replacement (3rd watch), batch 201C184F. The 3rd watch also developed problem as he described on P.23.12emylia777201C238Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#139Member has the GWN-Q1000MC model. It is the first reported MC model to have this hand issue. It was replaced with a new watch batch 201C246F. No problem reported thus far for his replacement watch.13jimm391730Not Reportedproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#166Member's Gv2 developed the same problem and was sent to Casio NJ for repair. The repair watch also developed issue as he describes on P.22.14starlirNot Reportedproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#185Member said his watch is with Casio UK for repair. He said later on P.20 that Casio have "replicated the issue" and will repair watch with new parts.15mrpetereNot Reportedproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#191Member's watch hands stuck at 2 o'clock position and didn't move at all. Watch was sent back to Japan.16harald-hansNot Reportedproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#196Member's original watch had the same problem and was returned. He later ordered a new one from Japan and it has no issue thus far.17st8edgeNot Reportedproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#208Member's watch developed same problem and later sent to Casio NJ for repair. Repaired watch was sent back to him and appear to have no problem as he noted on P.25.18L7R201D197Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#240Member's watch also developed issue. This is first reported watch from *201D* factor.19horophile17201C186Fproblems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2 post#243Member's watch developed issue right out of box. Returned.


----------



## njb242

Hey guys, got my Gulfmaster back. Probably about two weeks since they got it for it to get back to me. To remind you, I sent them a brand new watch which developed the problem out of the box. I was a little concerned about sending in a new watch and not getting a new watch back but everything worked out. They sent me my watch back and everything looks good. The invoice that came with it has the following info:

PHENOMENON DESC
T- incorrect analog timing
REPAIR DESC 
Replace main body - circuit board

Watch will probably be back up for sale in a couple days after I can confirm it's running properly.


----------



## marvinc33

Just want to update the forum after a week of use with my new Gulfmaster. No issues have arisen so far. I use the flyback feature a couple of times per day on average when using sensor functions and everything seems fine, e.g, the hands return to the correct position every time. I truly love this watch and it puts a smile on my face each morning I strap it on. I hope it continues to function without issue. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

It's great of you to do this for the community, Geek. Thanks.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

marvinc33 said:


> Just want to update the forum after a week of use with my new Gulfmaster. No issues have arisen so far. I use the flyback feature a couple of times per day on average when using sensor functions and everything seems fine, e.g, the hands return to the correct position every time. I truly love this watch and it puts a smile on my face each morning I strap it on. I hope it continues to function without issue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Great news  Thanks for sharing.









Love this watch too.


----------



## brvheart

njb242 said:


> Hey guys, got my Gulfmaster back. Probably about two weeks since they got it for it to get back to me. To remind you, I sent them a brand new watch which developed the problem out of the box. I was a little concerned about sending in a new watch and not getting a new watch back but everything worked out. They sent me my watch back and everything looks good. The invoice that came with it has the following info:
> 
> PHENOMENON DESC
> T- incorrect analog timing
> REPAIR DESC
> Replace main body - circuit board
> 
> Watch will probably be back up for sale in a couple days after I can confirm it's running properly.


Just got mine back today, almost 4 weeks after having sent it in. Same repair notes as the above quoted. Have not tested yet but soon will.


----------



## Horologic

brvheart said:


> for those that are discounting the entire G-Shock line because of one issue with a watch - that is pretty laughable. The fact is GShocks are more than capable and even the best companies and products at times have issues. No I am not happy about having to send my expensive watch right back after buying, would I think twice about buying this model? Maybe...maybe not, but to discount all GShocks - crawl back in your lurking hole and go elsewhere, my G's have been through war (except the pretty ones...those get babied) and never NEVER failed me.


The digital ones are good. The analog-digital ones are garbage.


----------



## STavros78

Horologic said:


> The digital ones are good. The analog-digital ones are garbage.


Every opinion is respected and i wont argue that or ur opinion its just that garbage is a bit harsh description when there are many anadigi models that are so popular and sell same fresh croissants Mudmasters GWG1000 for example


----------



## WES51

I agree with @STavros78. 

@Horologic, you may have had bad luck with Casio ana-digis and may have developed bad feelings as a result. It has been noted. But going from this point forward you too have to understand that there are many other Casio owners here as well, who are happy with their watches. In other words, you presented your issue already, now let's live and let live.


----------



## marvinc33

WES51 said:


> I agree with @STavros78.
> 
> @Horologic, you may have had bad luck with Casio ana-digis and may have developed bad feelings as a result. It has been noted. But going from this point forward you too have to understand that there are many other Casio owners here as well, who are happy with their watches. In other words, you presented your issue already, now let's live and let live.


I agree as well. I feel that @STavros78's post wast poorly thought out, if not inciteful. Although these watches may have problems, calling them garbage is a broad stroke and may not be helpful to fellow members who may be considering the purchase of this type of watch.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## marvinc33

Sorry I meant to say _@Horologic instead of _@STavros78's


marvinc33 said:


> I agree as well. I feel that @STavros78's post wast poorly thought out, if not inciteful. Although these watches may have problems, calling them garbage is a broad stroke and may not be helpful to fellow members who may be considering the purchase of this type of watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## STavros78

marvinc33 said:


> Sorry I meant to say _@Horologic instead of _@STavros78's


No worries my brother i got ur meaning


----------



## jimm391730

As I sit here waiting for my Gulfmaster to arrive on Tuesday, I'm wearing my trusty PRG-60T Protrek ani-digi watch. I've had it probably 10-12 years now and it was the FIRST Casio ani-digi Protrek. It has never missed a beat. The Q1000 was an almost perfect replacement - the only part I know I will miss is the titanium linked band, but I thought (perhaps mistakenly) that I could get a linked band for it at a later time. The point to all this is that I love the ani-digi watches and I had full confidence that the Q1000 would be up to my expectations. I was very much looking forward to the hand re-positioning feature and it is a shame that Casio didn't get that right before release (and disturbing that they couldn't repair it correctly the first time it was back for repair). And while Casio is/has not been the easiest to deal with (o|), nor the most forthcoming about this issue I do have confidence that they WILL ultimately straighten the problem out. If you think about it, it is really only the small subset of their customers who are reading this thread and are interested in the Q1000 that even knows about this problem!


----------



## brvheart

Horologic said:


> The digital ones are good. The analog-digital ones are garbage.


No they are not. provide data quantifying that ALL Casio Analog-Digital time pieces are garbage...you can't do it. In your opinion are you not a fan of them and choose to articulate that in a manner fit to be that of a 5 year old that did not get their way....sure...I buy that - but to call all of them garbage simply is not accurate. By that statement and standard the Mudmaster would also be in that category and have a look around - it is one of the most beloved and liked to date that has been produced.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

STavros78 said:


> Every opinion is respected and i wont argue that or ur opinion its just that garbage is a bit harsh description when there are many anadigi models that are so popular and sell same fresh croissants Mudmasters GWG1000 for example


Seconded and some really ridiculous comments popping up by a couple of random posters ( on F17 ) lately.


----------



## Robotaz

I didn't see Horologic's comment as pertaining to all Casios. 

Seems to me that he meant the Gulfmasters, and I can't say I disagree until they're fixed.


----------



## brvheart

Robotaz said:


> I didn't see Horologic's comment as pertaining to all Casios.
> 
> Seems to me that he meant the Gulfmasters, and I can't say I disagree until they're fixed.










Originally Posted by *Horologic* 
_The digital ones are good. The analog-digital ones are garbage._


----------



## Bilsten

Mine's still working fine. ?


----------



## jimm391730

jimm391730 said:


> Well, I sent my Q1000 in on the 12th of December and got it back on the 26th of January (with the shipping, I was without it for 45 days!) I've had it for a bit over a week now, and all seemed fine... until last night where I got the same problem to re-occur six times in a row!!!!! It was 11:45 PM, pressed the button for Altitude and the hands moved to 2:10; then I pressed the button to go back to time and the hour hand did not return. I pressed Alti again, now the two o'clock hour hand moved to 4 o'clock, back to time and it stayed at 4. I did this four times MORE and the same happened every time. So Casio STILL has not found and solved all the glitches in this watch. This is not the first Casio to have the hand shift feature, I'm perplexed at just how poorly they are correcting this issue. I suspect it will need to go back to Casio again! :-( :-| :-s


Well, it arrived today. So far it appears to be working correctly, hour hand goes forward and backwards (didn't appear to go in reverse when it wasn't behaving correctly), and time resets correctly when the hands have moved out of the way of the digital display. The repair record says the same as before, "Replaced main body - circuit board" and "analog block" depending on which piece of paper I look at. "Third time's the charm" comes to mind - original watch had problems, first repair still had problems, but the second repair (third PCB) may finally be OK... fingers crossed... I'll report back in a few days.

And thanks to Geekmaster's list, he can add that mine has a serial of 201C184F.


----------



## alex_sh

I have purchased gwn-q1000 (batch 201C184F) several days ago, and the watch appears to have the problem with hour hand. I've purchased it from a third-party dealer, as I was not able to find it from an authorized dealer in US. 
This is my first Casio watch - I have several Swiss watches (never had any issues with them), but decided to get something "bullet-proof" to use it for water sports. The primary reason of purchasing this watch was that I was under impression that Casio G-Shocks are super reliable time pieces + this one is made in Japan. I found this thread after the purchase. I didn't expect a watch to have such a serious design flaw, especially assuming that Casio positions this watch as their top of the line model. Now I'm really disappointed. 
I'm thinking about returning the watch back to the place were I purchased it and forget about Casio watches, but will try to call Casio as see what they say.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

alex_sh said:


> I have purchased gwn-q1000 (batch 201C184F) several days ago, and the watch appears to have the problem with hour hand. I've purchased it from a third-party dealer, as I was not able to find it from an authorized dealer in US.
> This is my first Casio watch - I have several Swiss watches (never had any issues with them), but decided to get something "bullet-proof" to use it for water sports. The primary reason of purchasing this watch was that I was under impression that Casio G-Shocks are super reliable time pieces + this one is made in Japan. I found this thread after the purchase. I didn't expect a watch to have such a serious design flaw, especially assuming that Casio positions this watch as their top of the line model. Now I'm really disappointed.
> I'm thinking about returning the watch back to the place were I purchased it and forget about Casio watches, but will try to call Casio as see what they say.


Well I have 2 and they're working perfectly fine since day one and I will be getting the third and probably a fourth later in June - Then I'm having roughly 50+ G-Shocks and never had an issue. Not a single defect. But yes sorry for your negative experience.


----------



## Time4Playnow

alex_sh said:


> I have purchased gwn-q1000 (batch 201C184F) several days ago, and the watch appears to have the problem with hour hand. I've purchased it from a third-party dealer, as I was not able to find it from an authorized dealer in US.
> This is my first Casio watch - I have several Swiss watches (never had any issues with them), but decided to get something "bullet-proof" to use it for water sports. The primary reason of purchasing this watch was that I was under impression that Casio G-Shocks are super reliable time pieces + this one is made in Japan. I found this thread after the purchase. I didn't expect a watch to have such a serious design flaw, especially assuming that Casio positions this watch as their top of the line model. Now I'm really disappointed.
> I'm thinking about returning the watch back to the place were I purchased it and forget about Casio watches, but will try to call Casio as see what they say.


It is unfortunate that this model may be susceptible to this defect. Clearly GWN-Q1000 watches are still in the supply chain that have this defect, and whether a buyer gets a defective one or not is hit or miss. At least one person indicated that a defective watch was not fixed by Casio the first time after sending it back for repair.

If I were you, I would return this one and get your money back - unless you want to send it to Casio NJ for repair possibly more than once... Since you just purchased it, IMO you should return it and get a refund - and not be saddled with the hassle of getting the watch repaired.

Then I would recommend that you get just about ANY OTHER Casio model! I have owned around 100 Casios (g-shocks and Protreks) over the past 7 years or so, I own 61 now - and I only ever had a problem with a single one - this Gulfmaster Q1000. (in my case, it was fixed after Casio replaced the module)

So G-shocks ARE very reliable in general, you just happened to choose the one model that is currently experiencing a problem that has been fairly commonly reported here. :-( Good luck!


----------



## jimm391730

jimm391730 said:


> ... may finally be OK... fingers crossed... I'll report back in a few days.
> 
> And thanks to Geekmaster's list, he can add that mine has a serial of 201C184F.


Update: four days later, lots and LOTS of exercising the hands, features, etc. and NOT a SINGLE glitch to the hour hand movement! Looks to be finally, REALLY fixed. I'm happy to have this wondrous watch on my wrist and working the way it should. Casio USA (NJ) got it repaired correctly, even if it took two tries.

If you really like this watch (as I did) and are willing to get a possible flawed one and get it corrected, do so. These watches were released last summer, with Casio's stock 1 year warranty there is obviously no way that they cannot be out of warranty until later this year. It will be interesting to find out how Casio handles this flaw once the watch has been released for more than a year, but at this time there can be no issue - they haven't been making these for even a year. I would expect that it may become more difficult to get these repaired under warranty as time goes on, starting later this year.


----------



## alex_sh

Time4Playnow said:


> It is unfortunate that this model may be susceptible to this defect. Clearly GWN-Q1000 watches are still in the supply chain that have this defect, and whether a buyer gets a defective one or not is hit or miss. At least one person indicated that a defective watch was not fixed by Casio the first time after sending it back for repair.
> 
> If I were you, I would return this one and get your money back - unless you want to send it to Casio NJ for repair possibly more than once... Since you just purchased it, IMO you should return it and get a refund - and not be saddled with the hassle of getting the watch repaired.
> 
> Then I would recommend that you get just about ANY OTHER Casio model! I have owned around 100 Casios (g-shocks and Protreks) over the past 7 years or so, I own 61 now - and I only ever had a problem with a single one - this Gulfmaster Q1000. (in my case, it was fixed after Casio replaced the module)
> 
> So G-shocks ARE very reliable in general, you just happened to choose the one model that is currently experiencing a problem that has been fairly commonly reported here. :-( Good luck!


I've called Casio an hour ago - it appears that the repair department is closed today. Will call them again on Monday. 
I spent several weeks trying to find a Casio model with all the features that I want, and it seems to be the only model that has all of these features: tide/moon, sunrise/sunset, barometer, compass, dual time zone, automatic time calibration, timer/stopwatch.

If Casio confirms that they will be able to reliably repair the watch and explain what is actually causing the issue (firmware, defective circuit board, etc.), I'll probably go the repair route. I want to make sure that they won't randomly replace the movement and hope that it will work  Otherwise, will have to return it back to the seller.
I already have Tissot T-Touch Sailing that I use for water sports, just want to get something more rugged with the features that I think I need.


----------



## WES51

alex_sh said:


> If Casio confirms that they will be able to reliably repair the watch and explain what is actually causing the issue (firmware, defective circuit board, etc.), I'll probably go the repair route. I want to make sure that they won't randomly replace the movement and hope that it will work  Otherwise, will have to return it back to the seller.


Check this thread front to back. You will definitely find shared experiences that address your concern.


----------



## Time4Playnow

alex_sh said:


> I've called Casio an hour ago - it appears that the repair department is closed today. Will call them again on Monday.
> I spent several weeks trying to find a Casio model with all the features that I want, and it seems to be the only model that has all of these features: tide/moon, sunrise/sunset, barometer, compass, dual time zone, automatic time calibration, timer/stopwatch.
> 
> If Casio confirms that they will be able to reliably repair the watch and explain what is actually causing the issue (firmware, defective circuit board, etc.), I'll probably go the repair route. I want to make sure that they won't randomly replace the movement and hope that it will work  Otherwise, will have to return it back to the seller.
> I already have Tissot T-Touch Sailing that I use for water sports, just want to get something more rugged with the features that I think I need.


Please keep us posted on what you learn from Casio. I think we'd all like to know if Casio has identified the root cause of this defect or not..

Plus check earlier in this thread. When you call them explain that you are a Watchuseek member and saw instructions in this thread FROM Casio to call them, and they are supposed to give you a Fedex label to ship your watch, if you decide to go that route.


----------



## alex_sh

Time4Playnow said:


> Please keep us posted on what you learn from Casio. I think we'd all like to know if Casio has identified the root cause of this defect or not..
> 
> Plus check earlier in this thread. When you call them explain that you are a Watchuseek member and saw instructions in this thread FROM Casio to call them, and they are supposed to give you a Fedex label to ship your watch, if you decide to go that route.


I called Casio today. The lady on the phone first tried to convince me that they are not aware of the problem with this model (even though I referenced this forum), and they will need to evaluate the watch before confirming that they can fix it. After I explicitly told her that she is saying ********, as the internet if full of videos and forum threads with people describing this problem with this model, she said that she will check with their service department and get back to me in a day or two. Will wait for a couple more days.


----------



## Time4Playnow

alex_sh said:


> I called Casio today. The lady on the phone first tried to convince me that they are not aware of the problem with this model (even though I referenced this forum), and they will need to evaluate the watch before confirming that they can fix it. After I explicitly told her that she is saying ********, as the internet if full of videos and forum threads with people describing this problem with this model, she said that she will check with their service department and get back to me in a day or two. Will wait for a couple more days.


OMG, that is ridiculous!! Perhaps SHE is not aware of the problem. But certainly Casio NJ IS AWARE of the problem as they have received multiple watches WITH this problem beginning months ago and have serviced them!! So her answer is not believable at all.

Maybe, if Casio truly does not know the cause of this defect, they will "play dumb" with consumers since they would not want to admit that they are clueless about what is causing it. Just a thought. Let's see what they say if they get back to you in a couple of days.


----------



## brvheart

Mine still working flawless after being serviced. I am considering selling it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

alex_sh said:


> I called Casio today. The lady on the phone first tried to convince me that they are not aware of the problem with this model (even though I referenced this forum), and they will need to evaluate the watch before confirming that they can fix it. After I explicitly told her that she is saying ********, as the internet if full of videos and forum threads with people describing this problem with this model, she said that she will check with their service department and get back to me in a day or two. Will wait for a couple more days.


Ok let's wait 2 more day - as she did promise to you. We will ( F17 ) keep a close eye how the whole story will be unfolding.


----------



## Odie

alex_sh said:


> I called Casio today. The lady on the phone first tried to convince me that they are not aware of the problem with this model (even though I referenced this forum), and they will need to evaluate the watch before confirming that they can fix it. After I explicitly told her that she is saying ********, as the internet if full of videos and forum threads with people describing this problem with this model, she said that she will check with their service department and get back to me in a day or two. Will wait for a couple more days.


You don't need to wait to get an RMA. Don't bother speaking to a standard employee, bypass them and go straight to the manager.


----------



## brvheart

Odie said:


> You don't need to wait to get an RMA. Don't bother speaking to a standard employee, bypass them and go straight to the manager.


I would add to that - quote the post that they gave the info to call and assured everyone they were on it.


----------



## starlir

starlir said:


> For the last week the status of my watch has changed to 'waiting for parts' and I have now received a letter from Casio apologising for the delay in rectifying the fault. I'm happy that they appear to have replicated the issue during testing and are now repairing the watch rather than shipping out a replacement that may still eventually exhibit the same problem.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


OK, so finally reporting back with an update. The watch sat with status 'waiting for Parts' until late February but then showed up with Despatched To Customer via Royal Mail (Second Class, no tracking no signature) on February 28th. Guess what, the watch has gone missing in the post and Casio were unable to accept a Lost in Post report until March 14th. To give them their due they have despatched a brand new replacement via courier which has arrived this morning. Serial number is 201D225F and initial tests indicate the watch is OK at this point. I specifically told them not to send me 'any old watch out of the supply chain' but looking at this serial number it's from a batch made last year on August 1st so I suspect this watch will eventually develop the problem. It's clear that the customer support people have not been informed about this issue and that when you try and explain this issue it goes in one ear and out the other, I don't blame them, having had my watch get lost in the post they have replaced it very quickly, no issue, but ultimately they are compromising customer sat by keeping this under wraps.


----------



## alex_sh

Update:
I waited for 2 days and decided to call them again. The person on the phone sounded more reasonable than the previous one and confirmed that this is a known problem with analog module and sent me an RMA/shipping label. 
After the watch arrived to Casio, they called be back and said that they don't want to honor the warranty as the watch was purchased from an unauthorized dealer (even though that I have originally explicitly mentioned it to them). When I asked them to send a reference to warranty policy, they sent me the following link casio.com/support/warranties/watches-warranties, that doesn't mention anything about authorized or unauthorized dealers. I replied them with an email asking to escalate it to management. As they will send me the watch back (as I consider it ridiculous to pay for repair of a new watch), I'll return the watch back to the store, where I purchased it. Frankly speaking I have no confidence in Casio as a company, I don't really want to purchase any Casio products again.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

alex_sh said:


> Update:
> I waited for 2 days and decided to call them again. The person on the phone sounded more reasonable than the previous one and confirmed that this is a known problem with analog module and sent me an RMA/shipping label.
> After the watch arrived to Casio, they called be back and said that they don't want to honor the warranty as the watch was purchased from an unauthorized dealer (even though that I have originally explicitly mentioned it to them). When I asked them to send a reference to warranty policy, they sent me the following link casio.com/support/warranties/watches-warranties, that doesn't mention anything about authorized or unauthorized dealers. I replied them with an email asking to escalate it to management. As they will send me the watch back (as I consider it ridiculous to pay for repair of a new watch), I'll return the watch back to the store, where I purchased it. Frankly speaking I have no confidence in Casio as a company, I don't really want to purchase any Casio products again.


Wow. This is not fair and a poor way to preserve customers. 
Whatever the dealer you bought it your watch is serial Numbered (as a birth mark) and is less than one year old. 
So warranty applies period. 
You can send them the link of this thread.


----------



## GaryK30

I thought Casio USA agreed to fix this problem with the Gulfmaster v2 whether it was purchased from an AD or not. I guess someone dropped the ball on their end. If they are interested in making customers happy, they are not helping their cause.


----------



## Odie

alex_sh said:


> Update:
> I waited for 2 days and decided to call them again. The person on the phone sounded more reasonable than the previous one and confirmed that this is a known problem with analog module and sent me an RMA/shipping label.
> After the watch arrived to Casio, they called be back and said that they don't want to honor the warranty as the watch was purchased from an unauthorized dealer (even though that I have originally explicitly mentioned it to them). When I asked them to send a reference to warranty policy, they sent me the following link casio.com/support/warranties/watches-warranties, that doesn't mention anything about authorized or unauthorized dealers. I replied them with an email asking to escalate it to management. As they will send me the watch back (as I consider it ridiculous to pay for repair of a new watch), I'll return the watch back to the store, where I purchased it. Frankly speaking I have no confidence in Casio as a company, I don't really want to purchase any Casio products again.


State that you received it as a gift, nothing more. Also, because Casio does NOT enforce a MAP policy, there is no grounds for their denial of service.

Speak to a manager next time as it's abundantly obvious that speaking to normal personnel at Casio gets you nowhere.

You can put lipstick on a pig but it's still just a pig. Casio is trying to operate like an "upscale" company without the "upscale" service. As an AD, I did $1.5 mil with them last year. I have no intention of even coming close to those numbers this year. The company is slipping.

It's like Walmart trying to become Bloomingdale's, that's what Casio is trying to do but failing miserably.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

That sounds very very negative & bitter Odie. Why you're selling still their products at all ? Not good :-(


----------



## alex_sh

Odie said:


> State that you received it as a gift, nothing more.


My goal was not to get the watch repaired no matter what, but to understand if it was a good decision to purchase a Casio for such price. If I need to lie (that it is a git) to the manufacturer to get a newly purchased watch repaired, then I don't want to deal with such manufacturer.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

alex_sh said:


> My goal was not to get the watch repaired no matter what, but to understand if it was a good decision to purchase a Casio for such price. If I need to lie (that it is a git) to the manufacturer to get a newly purchased watch repaired, then I don't want to deal with such manufacturer.


What about the place/ store where you have bought the Gulfmaster? They're dodging any responsibilities or service? And why not name and shame them here ? Just my thoughts


----------



## alex_sh

Deepsea_dweller said:


> What about the place/ store where you have bought the Gulfmaster? They're dodging any responsibilities or service? And why not name and shame them here ? Just my thoughts


I purchased the watch from TacticalOperation store via eBay. I guess they are located somewhere in NY. I didn't contact them yet, as I wanted to talk to Casio first. Will reach them later this week, when I receive the watch back from Casio. I think that there will be no problems with the seller, as they have 30 days return policy.


----------



## WES51

Deepsea_dweller said:


> What about the place/ store where you have bought the Gulfmaster? They're dodging any responsibilities or service? And why not name and shame them here ? Just my thoughts


I don't own this watch, but if I was in this situation, my goal would also be to rather receive a watch where the problem was repaired via some update vs. receiving a new watch with the uncertainty that the problem might eventually resurface.

Also I don't understand what is going on in Japan these days. If quality control issues keep spreading at the current rate, then soon there won't be much left of the 'Made in Japan' brand. Quality control is existential for Japan's manufacturning driven prosperity.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

WES51 said:


> I don't own this watch, but if I was in this situation, my goal would also be to rather receive a watch where the problem was repaired via some update vs. receiving a new watch with the uncertainty that the problem might eventually resurface.
> 
> Also I don't understand what is going on in Japan these days. If quality control issues keep spreading at the current rate, then soon there won't be much left of the 'Made in Japan' brand. Quality control is existential for Japan's manufacturning driven prosperity.


Can't agree on your quality control comment to be honest. Bought 15 or so brand new G's in 2016 ( if you're regularly on F17 then you might know the models I got ) and never had the slightest problem, any issues or defects. Then a few more in 2017 up to now ( and a couple more on the horizon ) and again no issues so far. Yes perhaps I'm in the fortunate position not buying from 3 parties I guess - My trust in Casio is still 100%


----------



## Odie

Deepsea_dweller said:


> That sounds very very negative & bitter Odie. Why you're selling still their products at all ? Not good :-(


Well, it would be nice but you have to separate the personal side from the business side. We've expanded in directions whether it's via parts or another watch manufacturer.

One thing to remember though, you are more of a collector of these watches. You have many of the same model of the gulfmasters but it's physically impossible for you to wear them on a daily basis and experience any kind of quality control issues that other people may deal with. There's nothing wrong with that, there's nothing wrong with being a collector. But it may be difficult to understand some of the frustration of other members when they wear the watch 24/7.


----------



## burns78

My second gwn-q1000 bought in the UK, everything is fine
201D197F


----------



## marvinc33

Sounds frustrating to say the least alex_sh. Tomorrow will mark my one month of Gulfmaster ownership with no issues at all. I have the same batch number as another member in the thread who DID have the issue with his watch. I guess time will tell. Very happy so far though. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Hello all,

Sorry to report that my Gv2 had the hour hand issue again today. (this was after being 'fixed' by Casio a few months back) It was shortly after 1000 this morning. I moved the hands to the 2:00 position, and WHILE they were there hit the light button - curious to see if the light would work then. To my surprise, the light came on, BUT then the hour hand did not return to the correct position. After doing a hand adjustment, they went back to normal.

I'll try to keep this short, but I have 3 things to say.

1) I am quite disappointed in the Gv2's problems and in Casio's 'repair' of the watch. I realize that many ppl have not had this issue - good for them. However, many others have had it. Once you are past the return period, your only option is to live with it (hardly much of an option), or send it for repair and hope that the repair works... But my conclusion is that Casio may not know what the root cause of the problem is, and that is why in more than one instance they have not successfully fixed the problem. As much as I like g-shocks, I could not in all honesty recommend this model to ANYone. I would NEVER consider getting another Gv2 unless I was certain this defect had been successfully addressed by Casio across the board - and I am pretty sure at this point that I will never get that level of certainty. Just imagine the disappointment of someone new to Casio or g-shocks, who buys this as their first model, then experiences this defect days, weeks, or months after purchase - and then finds out that "repairs" of this defect are a crap-shoot.

2) All this nonsense from Casio about AD vs. non-AD needs to stop. If anything it is CASIO's FAULT that watches ended up in non-AD's hands!! Casio is absolutely shirking their responsibility to the consumer by saying "sorry, purchase was not from an AD so we will not cover under warranty." NONSENSE - pure BS, nothing more. If the watch is legit, then Casio DID produce it, and we KNOW it is less than 1 year since purchase, so it needs to be covered under warranty, PERIOD. Casio needs to STEP UP and fix them (or at least try to), no charge and no questions asked.

3) My general faith in Casio watches has not really been shaken by this Gv2 defect. As I've said before, I have owned around 100 Casios over the years, and the Gv2 is the very first one I have ever had a problem with. That's a pretty good track record, in my own personal experience. Most Gs and Protreks are going to be extremely reliable. I am somewhat disappointed in Casio's response to the issue though, first because it is clear they are not certain how to "fix" this problem, and secondly because of their response to ppl about the "AD" question. I think that, as a company, their customer service needs some improvement.

I don't feel like going the repair route again, unless really necessary. Esp. since it might not even be 'fixed' the 2nd time. I will probably just avoid moving the hands to the 2:00 position, and hopefully the problem will not rear its head often, if at all.


----------



## GaryK30

Sorry to hear about your continued problems, T4PN. I agree with you that Casio needs to step up and fix these watches, if they know how to do so. It's so odd that the Gulfmaster v2 seems to be the only model with a relatively common flaw. Something must have gone wrong with the design of this particular model.


----------



## STavros78

Time4Playnow said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Sorry to report that my Gv2 had the hour hand issue again today. (this was after being 'fixed' by Casio a few months back) It was shortly after 1000 this morning. I moved the hands to the 2:00 position, and WHILE they were there hit the light button - curious to see if the light would work then. To my surprise, the light came on, BUT then the hour hand did not return to the correct position. After doing a hand adjustment, they went back to normal.
> 
> I'll try to keep this short, but I have 3 things to say.
> 
> 1) I am quite disappointed in the Gv2's problems and in Casio's 'repair' of the watch. I realize that many ppl have not had this issue - good for them. However, many others have had it. Once you are past the return period, your only option is to live with it (hardly much of an option), or send it for repair and hope that the repair works... But my conclusion is that Casio may not know what the root cause of the problem is, and that is why in more than one instance they have not successfully fixed the problem. As much as I like g-shocks, I could not in all honesty recommend this model to ANYone. I would NEVER consider getting another Gv2 unless I was certain this defect had been successfully addressed by Casio across the board - and I am pretty sure at this point that I will never get that level of certainty. Just imagine the disappointment of someone new to Casio or g-shocks, who buys this as their first model, then experiences this defect days, weeks, or months after purchase - and then finds out that "repairs" of this defect are a crap-shoot.
> 
> 2) All this nonsense from Casio about AD vs. non-AD needs to stop. If anything it is CASIO's FAULT that watches ended up in non-AD's hands!! Casio is absolutely shirking their responsibility to the consumer by saying "sorry, purchase was not from an AD so we will not cover under warranty." NONSENSE - pure BS, nothing more. If the watch is legit, then Casio DID produce it, and we KNOW it is less than 1 year since purchase, so it needs to be covered under warranty, PERIOD. Casio needs to STEP UP and fix them (or at least try to), no charge and no questions asked.
> 
> 3) My general faith in Casio watches has not really been shaken by this Gv2 defect. As I've said before, I have owned around 100 Casios over the years, and the Gv2 is the very first one I have ever had a problem with. That's a pretty good track record, in my own personal experience. Most Gs and Protreks are going to be extremely reliable. I am somewhat disappointed in Casio's response to the issue though, first because it is clear they are not certain how to "fix" this problem, and secondly because of their response to ppl about the "AD" question. I think that, as a company, their customer service needs some improvement.
> 
> I don't feel like going the repair route again, unless really necessary. Esp. since it might not even be 'fixed' the 2nd time. I will probably just avoid moving the hands to the 2:00 position, and hopefully the problem will not rear its head often, if at all.


iam so sorry the issue popped again and i totally agree with what u wrote
again as i have said many times its SOOOOOOOO pity that this wonderful watch with such a great classy and sporty at the same time appearance and bunch of features faces this factory defect and that Casio doesnt protect its legacy and fame


----------



## WES51

GaryK30 said:


> Something must have gone wrong with the design of this particular model.


I just finished watching a movie called Zero Days (about Stuxnet). I hope it is nothing like that.


----------



## alex_sh

Another update:
I've got a call from Casio yesterday. I was busy and could not pick up the phone, but they left a voicemail stating that, per my email request ,they have escalated the issues to the management and, therefore changed their mind regarding repairing my watch. Even though the watch has been purchased from an unauthorized dealer, they will repair it under warranty as "one time courtesy". I don't even know if it is good or bad news, as Time4Playnow reported that his watch is having the issue after repair.

Before I sent the watch to Casio service center, I was playing with it to figure out in what cases the issue occurs. It looked like the issue happens only when the hour hand has to go counter-clockwise to return to its original position, which happens when time is between 8 o'clock and 2 o'clock. Even during that time range it doesn't always happen right away. I've came up with some sample test case, which allowed me to reproduce the issue consistently (I've sent these steps to Casio):
1. Set time to 8:50
2. Press B and L buttons - the hands move to 2:10 position (if the hour hand was off before, it will move to a different position).
3. Press A button. Minute hand moves back to 50 min position. Hour hand either doesn't move at all, or moves a little bit, but doesn't return to 8 hour position
4. If the problem can't be reproduced from the first attempt, please repeat the steps 2 and 3 three more times.
Sometimes after performing the test hour hand doesn't come back even when doing hand synchronization.

Just out curiosity, can someone, who has the watch without the issue, try to follow the steps above on their watch?


----------



## burns78

*Hand movement while backward (left)*








*everything is fine*


----------



## Bilsten

Hi. Just tried mine multiple times with the time between 1140 & 1145. On each occasion all hands moved to 0210. They then returned to the correct time, hour hand going backwards and the minute hand going forward. 

Ser no 201D197F bought in U.K.


----------



## brvheart

T4PN that just plain sucks. Sorry man. 

For the above - to be clear - 0800 or 2000?


----------



## xevious

Yikes... up to 31 pages now, on the Gulfmaster having problems.



Time4PlayNow said:


> But my conclusion is that Casio may not know what the root cause of the problem is, and that is why in more than one instance they have not successfully fixed the problem. As much as I like g-shocks, *I could not in all honesty recommend this model to ANYone*. I would NEVER consider getting another Gv2 unless I was certain this defect had been successfully addressed by Casio across the board - and I am pretty sure at this point that I will never get that level of certainty. Just imagine the disappointment of someone new to Casio or g-shocks, who buys this as their first model, then experiences this defect days, weeks, or months after purchase - and then finds out that "repairs" of this defect are a crap-shoot.



*T4PN* is a very well respected member of the G-Shock community with an extensive collection of G-Shock watches. Given his experience with the Gulfmaster, and other posts I've seen by others, I'm deeply disappointed in CASIO on this model. I'm one not to buy new (with an occasional exception), as I prefer to wait for a used model and get it for quite a bit less than the new price, and the Gulfmaster was on my list. Not anymore. This is terribly sad, as the watch has a beautiful look about it and great functionality.

Maybe at some point CASIO will figure out this problem and have a recall to reprogram the watches. Citizen has done that for some of their watch models.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

In my post below (link at the end of paragraph), I theorized that an interruption to the hand movements could possibly cause a logical error and resulted in the hand miscalculating its position. In the same post, I also tested 3 of my Casio analog-digital watches by going into some of their modes and purposely interrupting the hand operations. No issue found for those 3 watches, but keep in mind that none of those use a smart crown and are different operationally from the Gulfmaster(v2). https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/disc...sues-user-related-4103714-2.html#post39413738

Since then, I purchased the PRG600, which uses a smart crown and has many operational similarities to the Gulfmaster(v2). I tested most, if not all, the modes in that watch, no issue found so far (with fingers crossed and knocking on wood ;-)). That's just an initial test, will see how that watch performs in the long term. I also did a functional and operational comparison (based on their manuals) between all the recent Casio analog-digital smart access ABC watches (see post link at the end of paragraph). I found that the Gulfmaster(v2) is the only watch with limitation with the high speed hand movement, in which the HS2 speed is limited to forward movement only (not for reverse). https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/protrek-prg-600-depth-review-4151010-2.html#post40137610

GWNQ1000 [5477] Manual Excerpt:








With my educated guess, I theorize that the Gulfmaster(v2) is missing some electronic component(s) common to the other smart access ABC watches in my comparison above. Component(s) possibly for enabling the bidirectional HS2 speed movement, and possibly for the reason of making room for the depth sensor components. Hence, the hand issue is mostly isolated to the Gulfmaster(v2). At this point, I strongly believe that the issue is not related to external factors like magnetism or user errors. Rather is caused by logical error(s) under certain hand movement conditions, like what member alex_sh was suggesting above.

*However, this is ONLY my theory.* I obviously do not know the detail engineering of the Gulfmaster(v2) and I could be wrong.

From my experience with electronics and computer manufacturing, unforeseen issues are common place. A lot of time companies have their internal bulletins for issues and bug fixes, which are kept from public eyes. So Casio probably already aware of the causation of this issue. Just that they may not have a convenient way to fix it, other than just replace the PCB and analog block completely as evidenced by this thread.

As there are 23 issue watches in this thread alone and probably more out there, it's not a small sample size. What I would like to see from Casio is a public statement reassuring the customers that they are aware and working on fixing the issue, and offer replacements or repairs to affected watches. Rather than keep quiet on this issue AND continue to release other colorways of the GWN-Q1000!

But then who knows... they may just release an updated / patched version, GWN-Q1100? ;-) And people would buy it all over again, and nobody would remember this Q1000 issue months later. Just joking.


----------



## alex_sh

Update:
I have received an email from Casio yesterday, saying that my watch has been repaired. FedEx has delivered the watch today. I was pleasantly surprised - frankly speaking, I though it would take them several weeks to repair the watch. In reality it took them only a couple of days to repair the watch and send it back to me. It appears that Casio can provide a good service, when they want to  Cool!

The invoice states the following:
6003 Phenomenon desc
T-incorrect analog timing
01 0002 Repair desc
Replace
Main body - circuit board

I've played with the watch for about 30 minutes. It works well so far. 
Will try to use it heavily for the next week and will report back.


----------



## alex_sh

alex_sh said:


> The invoice states the following:
> 6003 Phenomenon desc
> T-incorrect analog timing
> 01 0002 Repair desc
> Replace
> Main body - circuit board


Actually it loooks like they have replaced the whole movement. The invoice shows the following part number: 10533257. I've googled it and found that it is a module with movement:
PacParts: Casio 10533257


----------



## Time4Playnow

alex_sh said:


> Update:
> I have received an email from Casio yesterday, saying that my watch has been repaired. FedEx has delivered the watch today. I was pleasantly surprised - frankly speaking, I though it would take them several weeks to repair the watch. In reality it took them only a couple of days to repair the watch and send it back to me. It appears that Casio can provide a good service, when they want to  Cool!
> 
> The invoice states the following:
> 6003 Phenomenon desc
> T-incorrect analog timing
> 01 0002 Repair desc
> Replace
> Main body - circuit board
> 
> I've played with the watch for about 30 minutes. It works well so far.
> Will try to use it heavily for the next week and will report back.


Thanks for the feedback. I don't want to rain on your parade, but mine was "fixed" by Casio in the same manner. It worked fine for several months, until it didn't. Now the watch is practically unusable as I can't even press the sensor button without this defect raising its ugly head.

I hesitate to send it to Casio again unless they are certain that the problem will be fixed... and I doubt that is the case. I'm going to call them soon though and see what they say.

Hopefully you will have better luck with yours!!


----------



## Odie

Sometimes you have no choice but to force a companies hand and hold them accountable:

https://www.usa.gov/consumer-complaints


----------



## cman1120

I have been following this thread for a long time and I am bummed to hear this is still an issue with these watches. If they fixed this issue, I would be all over this watch. I hope that they find a permanent fix for this, as the Q1000 has every feature I want in a G and would love to pick this beauty up

Misspelling brought to you by Tapatalk


----------



## marvinc33

I followed alex_sh's steps and was unable to reproduce the problem with my watch. I'm a month in with ownership without problems. There's some good theories in here about the issue, I wish we knew what it was. I have the same batch number as someone else in this thread who has the problem. So quite possibly manufactured same place, same day. Counting my blessings each day. 

Grammar by Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

To clarify further, my theory is that the Gulfmaster(v2) is designed without the HS2 reverse hand movement capability. Somehow they forgot to remove some program codes that call for the hands to move backward in HS2 speed. During certain hand movement scenario, the program asks for the hands to move backward in HS2 and boom... problem! In another word, I speculate it's an inherent design fault, which probably requires redesign of the movement and/or the electronics.

Again, it's just a theory.


----------



## cew1234

Hi Guys. Tomorrow will be six months since I own my Gulfmaster v2. For all of this time I followed this thread and every day I checked my watch for this defect and every time was ok. Today about 1430 I moved all hands to two o'clock and then... strange things happened. After a few seconds the second hand started jumping like for every two seconds and minute and hour hands moved to about eleven o'clock. I was just looking at the watch and couldn't believe that after six months this problem appeared. I didn't press any button and then after few seconds suddenly all hands moved back to two o'clock and then all hands backed to the right positions and the watch started indicating right time. I was so surprised. I did about thirty trials since that time and every time watch worked correctly. So now I don't know if this is a begining of this defect or it was just an accident. 


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Update: called Casio today about my Gv2's problem, after it was "fixed" in December and then developed this defect again in late March. They sent me a FEDEX label, I'll be shipping it out tomorrow.

When I asked if they could give me any assurance that this problem will be fixed permanently this time, they said they won't know until they evaluate the watch. I did not feel like arguing, but that is a BS answer. They know exactly what the problem is because it's the same one they evaluated in December. I explained that and tried to get an actual answer, to no avail. It is clear that Casio simply does not want to answer that question, for whatever reason. Maybe they have not identified the real cause of the defect, or maybe it's too expensive to do a real fix so they just give band-aid solutions -- who knows.

This means that I'll send the watch in, and assuming it's working when I get it back - I will sell it immediately. I can't/won't be saddled with such a lemon continually. Bye bye, Gv2. Such a shame. Had the potential to be one of the best Gs ever, and now - not so much. :roll:


----------



## Odie

Time4Playnow said:


> Update: called Casio today about my Gv2's problem, after it was "fixed" in December and then developed this defect again in late March. They sent me a FEDEX label, I'll be shipping it out tomorrow.
> 
> When I asked if they could give me any assurance that this problem will be fixed permanently this time, they said they won't know until they evaluate the watch. I did not feel like arguing, but that is a BS answer. They know exactly what the problem is because it's the same one they evaluated in December. I explained that and tried to get an actual answer, to no avail. It is clear that Casio simply does not want to answer that question, for whatever reason. Maybe they have not identified the real cause of the defect, or maybe it's too expensive to do a real fix so they just give band-aid solutions -- who knows.
> 
> This means that I'll send the watch in, and assuming it's working when I get it back - I will sell it immediately. I can't/won't be saddled with such a lemon continually. Bye bye, Gv2. Such a shame. Had the potential to be one of the best Gs ever, and now - not so much. :roll:


If it's a programming issue, then it won't be solved with a module swap.


----------



## WES51

Odie said:


> If it's a programming issue, then it won't be solved with a module swap.


That is what I'm thinking too. Unless the replacement module contains some sort of new programming.

What I'm really surprised about is that many of these watches work perfectly for a while before the issue surfaces. That suggest to me that there may be some bug, virus or malware (or whatever) in the programming.



Time4Playnow said:


> Update: called Casio today about my Gv2's problem, after it was "fixed" in December and then developed this defect again in late March. They sent me a FEDEX label, I'll be shipping it out tomorrow.


So wait, how did they know you have this issue again? Or did they called you proactively, meaning they had your info from last time and somehow (?reading your posts about this on WUS?) got wind about your issue reappearing again?


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> Update: called Casio today about my Gv2's problem, after it was "fixed" in December and then developed this defect again in late March. They sent me a FEDEX label, I'll be shipping it out tomorrow.
> 
> When I asked if they could give me any assurance that this problem will be fixed permanently this time, they said they won't know until they evaluate the watch. I did not feel like arguing, but that is a BS answer. They know exactly what the problem is because it's the same one they evaluated in December. I explained that and tried to get an actual answer, to no avail. It is clear that Casio simply does not want to answer that question, for whatever reason. Maybe they have not identified the real cause of the defect, or maybe it's too expensive to do a real fix so they just give band-aid solutions -- who knows.
> 
> This means that I'll send the watch in, and assuming it's working when I get it back - I will sell it immediately. I can't/won't be saddled with such a lemon continually. Bye bye, Gv2. Such a shame. Had the potential to be one of the best Gs ever, and now - not so much. :roll:


Sorry about your continued problems with the Gv2, T4PN.

I think if Casio can't repair the problem in a reasonable number of attempts -- say 2 or 3 -- they should just issue a credit toward some other model (or models) that the owner might be interested in.

I wonder what happens if you're the second owner of a Gv2. Do they just fail to repair it under warranty if you're not the original owner? I think they should repair it or provide a credit no matter what.


----------



## marvinc33

GaryK30 said:


> Sorry about your continued problems with the Gv2, T4PN.
> 
> I think if Casio can't repair the problem in a reasonable number of attempts -- say 2 or 3 -- they should just issue a credit toward some other model (or models) that the owner might be interested in.
> 
> I wonder what happens if you're the second owner of a Gv2. Do they just fail to repair it under warranty if you're not the original owner? I think they should repair it or provide a credit no matter what.


Agreed. I have my eyes on the v1 Gulfmaster if my v2 goes south.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

WES51 said:


> So wait, how did they know you have this issue again? Or did they called you proactively, meaning they had your info from last time and somehow (?reading your posts about this on WUS?) got wind about your issue reappearing again?


haha No Wes, don't think any company would EVER be that proactive...

Notice I said that I "called Casio" today. Not the reverse.


----------



## WES51

Time4Playnow said:


> haha No Wes, don't think any company would EVER be that proactive...
> 
> Notice I said that I "called Casio" today. Not the reverse.


Oh man, I guess my mind is reading some wishful things into this. I sure read it as "Casio called" today and I did not even notice it. Oh well.



Anyhow, I hope this next repair will fix the issue once and for all and you can enjoy this otherwise great watch from then on.


----------



## Time4Playnow

WES51 said:


> Oh man, I guess my mind is reading some wishful things into this. I sure read it as "Casio called" today and I did not even notice it. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I hope this next repair will fix the issue once and for all and you can enjoy this otherwise great watch from then on.


Sadly Wes, even if they say they've fixed it, in the back of my mind I would always be expecting this defect to pop up again. So once I get it back I'll sell it and I'm done with the Gv2...


----------



## STavros78

Time4Playnow said:


> Update: called Casio today about my Gv2's problem, after it was "fixed" in December and then developed this defect again in late March. They sent me a FEDEX label, I'll be shipping it out tomorrow.
> 
> When I asked if they could give me any assurance that this problem will be fixed permanently this time, they said they won't know until they evaluate the watch. I did not feel like arguing, but that is a BS answer. They know exactly what the problem is because it's the same one they evaluated in December. I explained that and tried to get an actual answer, to no avail. It is clear that Casio simply does not want to answer that question, for whatever reason. Maybe they have not identified the real cause of the defect, or maybe it's too expensive to do a real fix so they just give band-aid solutions -- who knows.
> 
> This means that I'll send the watch in, and assuming it's working when I get it back - I will sell it immediately. I can't/won't be saddled with such a lemon continually. * Bye bye, Gv2. Such a shame. Had the potential to be one of the best Gs ever, and now - not so much. * :roll:


That;-):-!


----------



## WES51

Time4Playnow said:


> Sadly Wes, even if they say they've fixed it, in the back of my mind I would always be expecting this defect to pop up again. So once I get it back I'll sell it and I'm done with the Gv2...


Well that is sure no happy ending, so I hope you'll still find your confidence in the watch. After all, if the second repair would not fix it either, then I would reason that there must be something really wrong with the watch and in which case sooner or later a recall or class action litigation might provide a solution. At the same time, as a collector, you may not be in a hurry to use this watch for everyday anyways.

Additionally, you may consider holding on to this watch specifically from a collectors point of view, exactly because even if the watch could not be fixed, this issue may represent some day something in Casio's history.


----------



## Time4Playnow

WES51 said:


> Well that is sure no happy ending, so I hope you'll still find your confidence in the watch. After all, if the second repair would not fix it either, then I would reason that there must be something really wrong with the watch and in which case sooner or later a recall or class action litigation might provide a solution. At the same time, as a collector, you may not be in a hurry to use this watch for everyday anyways.
> 
> *Additionally, you may consider holding on to this watch specifically from a collectors point of view*, exactly because even if the watch could not be fixed, this issue may represent some day something in Casio's history.


Ah, but Wes, it IS a happy ending if I can get some cash out of the watch and not be saddled with one that will continuously have this defect showing up... (which is very irritating, I have to say, even though it is only one of many Gs that I have)

I would not hold my breath waiting for a recall or class action suit. Could happen, sure. My Gv2 is likely to be long, long gone by then though.

To your last suggestion, I'll point you back to THIS thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/you-collector-gs-3451098.html I have a lot of Gs, yes, but I am not a purist "collector" as the term is understood by many. I buy them to wear, and the "collector's point of view" does not even enter my mind when considering a purchase. G-shockaholic or G-ologist (or G enthusiast) is a better description of me when it comes to Gs.


----------



## burns78




----------



## Leonh62

It seems that only watches sold in North America are affected no news about that problem in Europe I just received one and made sure that is ok.


----------



## GaryK30

Leonh62 said:


> It seems that only watches sold in North America are affected no news about that problem in Europe I just received one and made sure that is ok.


If you read through the whole thread, you'll find there are some Gv2 units not sold in North America that have the problem. Also, some watches don't have the problem when initially received, but develop it later. I hope yours continues to function correctly.


----------



## alex_sh

Update:
I've been testing my GNW-Q1000 every day since I received it back from Casio repair center 1.5 weeks ago. So far it has been working fine with one exception. Two days ago the hour hand didn't return to the original position (exactly the same symptom as before the repair). I've re-synced the watch and was not able to reproduce it again. I would explain it as a firmware glitch. Will keep testing the watch.


----------



## Vaipec

Hello,
I'm new to this forum 
Just bought a Gulfmaster V2, I'm a scubadiver instructor and live and most of gulfmaster fuctions are very usefull for me. From the moon age (when I have nightdive to know how dark will be), sunset to tell client divers at what time do they have to show at the dive center, but mainly because I need a redundant time and depth to my dive computer that I tend to forget sometimes, and the casio will be with me all the time. 

So till now I don't have the problem here described, tested more than 100 times, and all good. But I have other problem, and would like to know if anyone experience this. Deeper than 1 m when in depth mode, if I change to temp it give me err message. if It's shalower than 1 m no problem, at surface, it works as it should. 

ny the way the serial n is 201C195F

thanks a lot


----------



## Vaipec

Hello,
I'm new to this forum 
Just bought a Gulfmaster V2, I'm a scubadiver instructor and live in an iland. Most of gulfmaster fuctions are very usefull for me. From the moon age (when I have nightdive to know how dark will be), sunset to tel client divers at what time do they have to show at the dive center, but mainly because I need a redundant time and depth (bottom timer)to my dive computer that I tend to forget sometimes, and the casio will be with me all the time. 

So till now I don't have the problem here described, tested more than 100 times, and all good. But I have other problem, and would like to know if anyone experience this. Deeper than 1 m when in depth mode, if I change to temp it give me err message. if It's shallower than 1 m no problem, at surface, it works as it should. 

ny the way the serial n is 201C195F

thanks a lot


----------



## Odie

Vaipec said:


> Hello,
> I'm new to this forum
> Just bought a Gulfmaster V2, I'm a scubadiver instructor and live in an iland. Most of gulfmaster fuctions are very usefull for me. From the moon age (when I have nightdive to know how dark will be), sunset to tel client divers at what time do they have to show at the dive center, but mainly because I need a redundant time and depth (bottom timer)to my dive computer that I tend to forget sometimes, and the casio will be with me all the time.
> 
> So till now I don't have the problem here described, tested more than 100 times, and all good. But I have other problem, and would like to know if anyone experience this. Deeper than 1 m when in depth mode, if I change to temp it give me err message. if It's shallower than 1 m no problem, at surface, it works as it should.
> 
> ny the way the serial n is 201C195F
> 
> thanks a lot


The directions state that you have to wait 5 minutes underwater before you take a temperature reading.


----------



## Vaipec

Odie said:


> The directions state that you have to wait 5 minutes underwater before you take a temperature reading.


I think what that means is that it will take about 5 minutes to get a precise reading to adjust to water temperature , anyway most of my dives are 60 min long and it doesn't work


----------



## brvheart

Though mine hasn't had the issue since getting it back, my hopes aren't high that it will stay "fixed" I want to sell it, yet can't with a clear conscience...


----------



## Leonh62

Hope so if it develops problems that would be a mechanical issue not software one I.e bad materials so far I am testing it every day and it's okay.


----------



## Odie

brvheart said:


> Though mine hasn't had the issue since getting it back, my hopes aren't high that it will stay "fixed" I want to sell it, yet can't with a clear conscience...


I wouldn't feel bad about it. If your watch works without issue, then the onus is on the buyer, not the seller to do research on the model prior to buying. Price is everything...


----------



## McCarthy

So what is the general census on this watch at this point? Stay away no matter what or play lottery?

Based on the impressions so far, what is the percentage to get one with this issue / develop this issue compared to having no issues?


----------



## Odie

McCarthy said:


> So what is the general census on this watch at this point? Stay away no matter what or play lottery?
> 
> Based on the impressions so far, what is the percentage to get one with this issue / develop this issue compared to having no issues?


IMO I'd stay away due to the price point of the watch and the uncertainty of future issues possibly occurring.

I really like the black/orange MC version but have refrained from buying it due to the ongoing issue without a proper explanation from Casio to what is causing these malfunctions. They had a chance to redeem themselves and provide an explanation and a solution to this problem (especially since they replied early on in this thread) but they haven't and due to the lack of communication, they've in essence taken their very first 4 sensor G and pretty much ruined the reputation of this model. Reviews here and on Amazon reflect this.


----------



## McCarthy

Odie said:


> IMO I'd stay away due to the price point of the watch and the uncertainty of future issues possibly occurring.
> 
> I really like the black/orange MC version but have refrained from buying it due to the ongoing issue without a proper explanation from Casio to what is causing these malfunctions. They had a chance to redeem themselves and provide an explanation and a solution to this problem (especially since they replied early on in this thread) but they haven't and due to the lack of communication, they've in essence taken their very first 4 sensor G and pretty much ruined the reputation of this model. Reviews here and on Amazon reflect this.




That's what I was expecting to read.

The new 2017 version really looks great in my book, but with this history of ongoing issues and especially CASIO not standing behind their product, I'll better buy other G-Shocks. Really sad.


----------



## cew1234

The only way to have this watch is to buy it from AD


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## brvheart

cew1234 said:


> The only way to have this watch is to buy it from AD
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


AD's are not by any mean immune to the issues. At a certain point Casio will have to address the issues with a recall or basically let warranty run out and ignore it all together. If that happens I'll be the first to scream foul and bs.


----------



## alex_sh

cew1234 said:


> The only way to have this watch is to buy it from AD
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


It looks like Casio is not selling this model anymore. If you do google shopping search, this model is shown only in a couple of stores and all of them are not authorized dealers. So I assume Casio decided silently to stop selling this model. But it is only my guess.


----------



## cew1234

Here in Europe you can buy this watch from any AD. But of course Casio should do something about this watch like some recall 


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## StupidNinja

alex_sh said:


> It looks like Casio is not selling this model anymore. If you do google shopping search, this model is shown only in a couple of stores and all of them are not authorized dealers. So I assume Casio decided silently to stop selling this model. But it is only my guess.


Last week while I was still in Japan, I saw this watch still being sold in the open at all Yodobashi and Bic Camera outlets........ and there were quite a few of them.....

(that is, unless people got wind of this issue from this thread and have refused to buy any......:think


----------



## cew1234

But actually we can't be sure that Casio in Japan is well informed about this issue 


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## burns78

cew1234 said:


> Hi Guys. Tomorrow will be six months since I own my Gulfmaster v2. For all of this time I followed this thread and every day I checked my watch for this defect and every time was ok. Today about 1430 I moved all hands to two o'clock and then... strange things happened. After a few seconds the second hand started jumping like for every two seconds and minute and hour hands moved to about eleven o'clock. I was just looking at the watch and couldn't believe that after six months this problem appeared. I didn't press any button and then after few seconds suddenly all hands moved back to two o'clock and then all hands backed to the right positions and the watch started indicating right time. I was so surprised. I did about thirty trials since that time and every time watch worked correctly. So now I don't know if this is a begining of this defect or it was just an accident.
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


I also experienced this phenomenon,
*Autocorrecting* hand position?!?!? (11:55) >>> (The phenomenon was created in my watch after which using the 14:10 function)
All hands lay vertically at 12 (it took about 2 minutes)
Maybe this function automatically turns on for some time, amount of use or after the shock?
After the automatic calibration (so it seems) the watch again showed the correct time!

Maybe the error of this function causes,
other people have a problem with this watch


----------



## Leonh62

Why we don't check how many gwn q1000 malfunction in north America's market and how many in European one so we have idea about it,I bought mine in UK and it works by the way before I bought it I have contacted casio uk and I was told that they are not aware of any problems with the watch in Europe. 
So any of you who bought watch in eu (official stores) have problems?


----------



## cew1234

burns78 said:


> I also experienced this phenomenon,
> *Autocorrecting* hand position?!?!? (11:55) >>> (The phenomenon was created in my watch after which using the 14:10 function)
> All hands lay vertically at 12 (it took about 2 minutes)
> Maybe this function automatically turns on for some time, amount of use or after the shock?
> After the automatic calibration (so it seems) the watch again showed the correct time!
> 
> Maybe the error of this function causes,
> other people have a problem with this watch


Yes, I agree with you that it must me some autocorrecting. My watch has been working perfectly since that time

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## cew1234

Leonh62 said:


> Why we don't check how many gwn q1000 malfunction in north America's market and how many in European one so we have idea about it,I bought mine in UK and it works by the way before I bought it I have contacted casio uk and I was told that they are not aware of any problems with the watch in Europe.
> So any of you who bought watch in eu (official stores) have problems?


Yes it is a good idea to count them but in my opinion there is no difference. My number is 201C176F and I think there is one faulty watch with the same number here

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## burns78

cew1234 said:


> Yes it is a good idea to count them but in my opinion there is no difference. My number is 201C176F and I think there is one faulty watch with the same number here


In Poland / EU we noticed in the forum one broken watch - Authorized seller (AD)!!!
I know 7 watches from the seller from the UK - all without problems!
My second one also came from the UK


----------



## Odie

alex_sh said:


> It looks like Casio is not selling this model anymore. If you do google shopping search, this model is shown only in a couple of stores and all of them are not authorized dealers. So I assume Casio decided silently to stop selling this model. But it is only my guess.


Funny you mention this, when you go to Casio USA and pull up the basic model Q1000 and choose "shop" it takes you to this page:

http://www.shopcasio.com/product/CS...asio.com/products/watches/g-shock/gwnq1000-1a

Which comes up empty, interesting...


----------



## Leonh62

Odie said:


> Funny you mention this, when you go to Casio USA and pull up the basic model Q1000 and choose "shop" it takes you to this page:
> 
> http://www.shopcasio.com/product/CS...asio.com/products/watches/g-shock/gwnq1000-1a
> 
> Which comes up empty, interesting...


While in UK 
https://g-shock.co.uk/product?v=GWN-Q1000-1AER


----------



## Nateer

Hi,

Just registered to tip everyone in here to enlighten Casio about the problem, even if you haven't met the problem (yet?!). 
I was like 3 millisecs from buying one myself before bumping in on this thread and problem. 

And yes, I mailed Casio support straight away to inform that there's no way that i'd buy that watch without a solution to the problem.
Meanwhile i'll idle til my answear has arrived to post it here. 

Regards :0]


----------



## alex_sh

Update:
I keep testing the watch that I have received from Casio service center almost a month ago. It has been working fine so far (except one glitch that I've mentioned in the earlier post). Will post another update in a month.


----------



## Placeb0o

Hi, I'm a newer in this world of Casio's fan. I already have some models like PRW-6000SYT-1CR and GWN1000GB-1A. Before read this I recently buy one GWN-Q1000-1A and I this moment I don't now if it's better that I cancel the order (I buy from Amazon and I will recived this monday 04/24).
Maybe it's better to way what Casio does with this fantastic model.
Can tell me if it's good option to buy in this point?


----------



## Tomkat07

Placeb0o said:


> Hi, I'm a newer in this world of Casio's fan. I already have some models like PRW-6000SYT-1CR and GWN1000GB-1A. Before read this I recently buy one GWN-Q1000-1A and I this moment I don't now if it's better that I cancel the order (I buy from Amazon and I will recived this monday 04/24).
> Maybe it's better to way what Casio does with this fantastic model.
> Can tell me if it's good option to buy in this point?


Its hard to tell. Many that have the GWN-Q1000 have had no problems at all, while some have had the hand-movement problem reoccur even months after Casio's warranty "repair".

While I'm tempted to roll the dice and get one myself I instead opted for the Mudmaster GWG-1000-1A3 and am very pleased thus far. I've only had it since April 12th of this year.

I'm a one-watch-to-do-it-all kinda guy. The PRW-7000 is the next best contender so far.

I am keeping a close eye on the developing GWN-Q1000 situation. I doubt Casio will publicly announce an official fix or recall, but instead issue another, similar model without the problems.

If you decide to go ahead with your purchase of the GWN-Q1000, PLEASE keep us posted with it's performance and your opinions on it overall.

All the best,

Tomkat


----------



## Placeb0o

Tomkat07 said:


> Thanks Tom for u reply.
> I wil going with my purchase and will get my V2 this Monday. In the mean time I buyed a another Gulfmaster GWN1000E-8A in Ebay at 153.99$ in a clearence I suppose.
> Definily I will post here my experience with the V2.


----------



## Tomkat07

Placeb0o said:


> Tomkat07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Tom for u reply.
> I wil going with my purchase and will get my V2 this Monday. In the mean time I buyed a another Gulfmaster GWN1000E-8A in Ebay at 153.99$ in a clearence I suppose.
> Definily I will post here my experience with the V2.
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> You mentioned getting your GWN-Q1000 from Amazon. I got my Mudmaster from Amazon as well with the 2 year warranty. That's the best route to take, especially with the G V.2.
> 
> I saw the screaming eBay deal for the GWN-1000E-8A as well, and am considering buying one. It would be a done deal for me if there were color ways other than off-white. The off-white colorway doesn't do anything for me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Placeb0o

Tomkat07 said:


> Placeb0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomkat07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Tom for u reply.
> I wil going with my purchase and will get my V2 this Monday. In the mean time I buyed a another Gulfmaster GWN1000E-8A in Ebay at 153.99$ in a clearence I suppose.
> Definily I will post here my experience with the V2.
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> You mentioned getting your GWN-Q1000 from Amazon. I got my Mudmaster from Amazon as well with the 2 year warranty. That's the best route to take, especially with the G V.2.
> 
> I saw the screaming eBay deal for the GWN-1000E-8A as well, and am considering buying one. It would be a done deal for me if there were color ways other than off-white. The off-white colorway doesn't do anything for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing it's perfect  But it's a very great deal for miss up. I think the same seller of eBay had the yellow one and the black version of the GWN-1000 weeks ago.
> 
> I really hope don't have to use the Waranty but like u say it's better if we are cover for 2 years.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tomkat07

Placeb0o said:


> Tomkat07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing it's perfect  But it's a very great deal for miss up. I think the same seller of eBay had the yellow one and the black version of the GWN-1000 weeks ago.
> 
> I really hope don't have to use the Waranty but like u say it's better if we are cover for 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me know about the seller having other color versions. If a black one comes available for that low price, I'm all over it.
> 
> I'm excited for your GWN-Q1000's arrival. The anticipation of my Mudmaster's delivery was delicious...
Click to expand...


----------



## marvinc33

Just want to post a two month update here. No problems so far with my Gulfmaster. Still loving it. Wear it every day. It basically only comes off when I shower. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomkat07

marvinc33 said:


> Just want to post a two month update here. No problems so far with my Gulfmaster. Still loving it. Wear it every day. It basically only comes off when I shower.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Thank you for the encouraging update. It's good to hear.

It would be one thing if there was a discernible pattern with the G V.2 errors, but there appears to be none.


----------



## brvheart

No errors here yet after repair - in still not optimistic that it's fixed I feel more if it's a matter of time before it happens...


----------



## Tomkat07

brvheart said:


> No errors here yet after repair - in still not optimistic that it's fixed I feel more if it's a matter of time before it happens...


Thanks for the update. It's unfortunate one can't have full confidence in what is supposed to be a fine piece. I've had my MM GWG-1000 for almost two weeks now and am nearly fully convinced it's reliable.

How long ago was your repair, and what did Casio "fix"?


----------



## brvheart

Tomkat07 said:


> Thanks for the update. It's unfortunate one can't have full confidence in what is supposed to be a fine piece. I've had my MM GWG-1000 for almost two weeks now and am nearly fully convinced it's reliable.
> 
> How long ago was your repair, and what did Casio "fix"?


It has been 2-3 months I believe - I would have to look back to see the exact time...

I have loved my MM from day one - it has NEVER let me down and has been one of the most accurate ABC watches in my stable to date...it is my favorite Analog/Digital.


----------



## Tomkat07

brvheart said:


> It has been 2-3 months I believe - I would have to look back to see the exact time...
> 
> I have loved my MM from day one - it has NEVER let me down and has been one of the most accurate ABC watches in my stable to date...it is my favorite Analog/Digital.


I've become a bit infatuated with my MM. I got the 1A3 green band watch and put on the gold-lettered bezel from the GWG-1000GB. It wears great on my 7 1/2" wrist and I really like how it looks.

I wear it all the time except when doing dishes, auto mechanical work, welding/metal fabrication and showering.

While I was--and still am--very much wanting the GWN-Q1000, my Mudmaster was an excellent choice for me at this time. Thus far I'm very please with it and would buy it again.


----------



## brvheart

Tomkat07 said:


> I've become a bit infatuated with my MM. I got the 1A3 green band watch and put on the gold-lettered bezel from the GWG-1000GB. It wears great on my 7 1/2" wrist and I really like how it looks.
> 
> I wear it all the time except when doing dishes, auto mechanical work, welding/metal fabrication and showering.
> 
> While I was--and still am--very much wanting the GWN-Q1000, my Mudmaster was an excellent choice for me at this time. Thus far I'm very please with it and would buy it again.


I am with you - though I never take my off except when working on the diesel truck...outside of that - it doesnt leave my wrist and I dont care if it banged up - another shameless plug for the eye candy thread - have you seen it?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

brvheart said:


> No errors here yet after repair - in still not optimistic that it's fixed I feel more if it's a matter of time before it happens...


Great to hear that brvheart. Fingers crossed


----------



## Tomkat07

brvheart said:


> I am with you - though I never take my off except when working on the diesel truck...outside of that - it doesnt leave my wrist and I dont care if it banged up - another shameless plug for the eye candy thread - have you seen it?


No I've not yet seen your Mudmaster. I assume you're referring to one of the epic "Show us your Mudmaster..." threads? I'll be checking it out...


----------



## Time4Playnow

Tomkat07 said:


> No I've not yet seen your Mudmaster. I assume you're referring to one of the epic "Show us your Mudmaster..." threads? I'll be checking it out...


No, it was HIS epic Mudmaster "Eye Candy" thread. It was actually titled that. Awesome photos!


----------



## brvheart

Time4Playnow said:


> No, it was HIS epic Mudmaster "Eye Candy" thread. It was actually titled that. Awesome photos!


Thanks man! Good to see you around


----------



## Tomkat07

brvheart said:


> I am with you - though I never take my off except when working on the diesel truck...outside of that - it doesnt leave my wrist and I dont care if it banged up - another shameless plug for the eye candy thread - have you seen it?


I've now seen your impressive photos on your "Mudmaster Eye Candy" thread. They are of quality and style reminisce of those I saw on Casio's websites when conducting research on G-Shocks.

Nicely done.


----------



## brvheart

Tomkat07 said:


> I've now seen your impressive photos on your "Mudmaster Eye Candy" thread. They are of quality and style reminisce of those I saw on Casio's websites when conducting research on G-Shocks.
> 
> Nicely done.


Thank you appreciate it 

Go find the others and enjoy 

T4PN - I think I still owe you a couple things...an Eye Candy of the stealth is one of them...


----------



## RossL

What's the latest on this issue? Does anyone know if Casio updated their latest Q1000s to fix the issue? I'm thinking of getting a GWN-Q1000MB-1A and don't want to spend that kind of money on a faulty watch.


----------



## Tomkat07

RossL said:


> What's the latest on this issue? Does anyone know if Casio updated their latest Q1000s to fix the issue? I'm thinking of getting a GWN-Q1000MB-1A and don't want to spend that kind of money on a faulty watch.


As far as I know Casio has not publicly announced an update or fix for the GWN-Q1000.

I'm on hold as well, waiting for something concrete to surface.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Tomkat07 said:


> As far as I know Casio has not publicly announced an update or fix for the GWN-Q1000.
> 
> I'm on hold as well, waiting for something concrete to surface.


There has been no official announcement of any kind AFAIK.

It's ashame, because the Gv2 has maybe the best module (or at least one of the best) of any G around. Sent my Gv2 to Casio for a second time, they returned it, having replaced the module. (same thing they did the first time, a fix which only lasted for 3 months) It was working when I received it, but I had zero confidence that they actually fixed the problem permanently. Sold it within 2 days.

Although I really like the new Marine Blue Gv2, I would not go near another Gv2 with a 10-ft pole at this point. ;-)


----------



## RossL

Time4Playnow said:


> There has been no official announcement of any kind AFAIK.
> 
> It's ashame, because the Gv2 has maybe the best module (or at least one of the best) of any G around. Sent my Gv2 to Casio for a second time, they returned it, having replaced the module. (same thing they did the first time, a fix which only lasted for 3 months) It was working when I received it, but I had zero confidence that they actually fixed the problem permanently. Sold it within 2 days.
> 
> Although I really like the new Marine Blue Gv2, I would not go near another Gv2 with a 10-ft pole at this point. ;-)


I tend to agree with you. At that price point, it better work. On top of that, it's a Gshock which I'm buying for reliability....


----------



## brvheart

RossL said:


> it's a Gshock which I'm buying for reliability....


This. Exactly this.


----------



## Nateer

Altough saying that I wouldn't buy this watch. I did it anyhow, and been having it for a week when the problems started. Bought mine via ebay from a Japanese seller. Batchnumber: 201C186F

Buhu


----------



## marvinc33

I bought mine from Amazon after reading this thread. I took the chance. Two month later and it's been great. I do have the two year Assurion warranty. I wonder how they would fix it should my watch meet the same fate as so many others. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SicTransit

I bought mine after a long deliberation three months ago, batch 201C184F. I wear it about three days per week, no issue so far. 

Nonetheless, not a smart behavior by Casio not coming forward and admitting the problem with one of the most expensive g-shocks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nateer

The 'Hand home position correction' won't work btw. Is it the same for you guys? Is there another way to make it sync again?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Nateer said:


> The 'Hand home position correction' won't work btw. Is it the same for you guys? Is there another way to make it sync again?


Sometimes it may correct itself with either the "Tough Movement" adjustment, or from a radio sync signal. But if not, there is nothing else you can do. The Hand Home Position adjustment is normally what is used to fix that. When mine had that trouble, sometimes the Hand Home Position adjustment would work, and sometimes it would not..


----------



## Placeb0o

I have my V2 since at week, was a problem to get my GM finally. I'm preparing a post for that.
Until now I can say that my V2 doesn't have the recurrent problem


----------



## Nateer

You got it back from repair or?



Placeb0o said:


> I have my V2 since at week, was a problem to get my GM finally. I'm preparing a post for that.
> Until now I can say that my V2 doesn't have the recurrent problem


----------



## Scratchesaddcharacter

Bought mine last week, the all singing and dancing Gulfmaster. from directly from Casio here in the UK. It worked for about a day and then the hour hand developed a mind of its own. Using any of the sensor modes the hands would move out of the way, then the hour hand would not reset correctly and remained at 12 o'clock. The R/C function to manually force a radio time check didn't work either. Setting it to NYC in the U.K. time zone gave the correct time... except the hour hand was always in the wrong place between the hour markers. The hand home position just made things worse with the hour hand always bickering the LCD. 
For a premium product it is appalling.

Still I contacted Casio, the tech department sent an email within a couple of hours:

"Thank you for contacting Casio.

I do wish to apologise for the inconvenience that this watch has given you, after confirming a few details with my colleagues we have determined that this is not a settings issue and that you should return this to us as soon as possible.


Please follow the link below for the returns procedure of your watch."

Maybe it was on a self destruct mission.

Have sent it back today and will not be asking for a replacement.
Model number GWN-Q1000-1AER
SERIAL 201C185F by the way


----------



## Time4Playnow

Scratchesaddcharacter said:


> Bought mine last week, the all singing and dancing Gulfmaster. from directly from Casio here in the UK. It worked for about a day and then the hour hand developed a mind of its own. Using any of the sensor modes the hands would move out of the way, then the hour hand would not reset correctly and remained at 12 o'clock. The R/C function to manually force a radio time check didn't work either. Setting it to NYC time zone gave the correct time... except the hour hand was always in the wrong place between the hour markers. The hand home position just made things worse with the hour hand always bickering the LCD.
> For a premium product it is appalling.
> 
> Still I contacted Casio, the tech department sent an email within a couple of hours:
> 
> "Thank you for contacting Casio.
> 
> I do wish to apologise for the inconvenience that this watch has given you, after confirming a few details with my colleagues we have determined that this is not a settings issue and that you should return this to us as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> Please follow the link below for the returns procedure of your watch."
> 
> Maybe it was on a self destruct mission.
> 
> Have sent it back today and will not be asking for a replacement.


Did you return it for a refund or repair?


----------



## Scratchesaddcharacter

Distance selling regs say you can return in anytime up to 28 days after purchase, Casio says it must not be worm. However I did wear it for a couple of days, how else would I have found that it was a complete basket case. I phoned the number to get a return authorisation and on the form there was a tick box for either repair or refund. I sent it back and ticked the box 'refund'. I will find out next week how quickly they refund the amount.

Incidentally, the watch looks really good, it just couldn't tell the time.


----------



## Scratchesaddcharacter

For a watch that is actually made in Japan their quality control on this watch leaves a lot to be desired. I'm waiting for my refund having returned the watch. None of the problems I experienced with it were intermittent, the problems were continual.
still, at least the minute hand worked, it just had no idea where in the world it was. 

My advice, if you see one on sale avoid it like the plague.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Scratchesaddcharacter said:


> For a watch that is actually made in Japan their quality control on this watch leaves a lot to be desired. I'm waiting for my refund having returned the watch. None of the problems I experienced with it were intermittent, the problems were continual.
> still, at least the minute hand worked, it just had no idea where in the world it was.
> 
> My advice, if you see one on sale avoid it like the plague.


There is a GWN-Q1000 listed on Amazon that says "Japan Import - No Warranty." And yet, there are different models of Gs on Amazon that say "Japan Import" but DO come with the Asurion 2-yr warranty.... Apparently even Amazon knows not to give a warranty on this model.




*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*


----------



## marvinc33

Time4Playnow said:


> There is a GWN-Q1000 listed on Amazon that says "Japan Import - No Warranty." And yet, there are different models of Gs on Amazon that say "Japan Import" but DO come with the Asurion 2-yr warranty.... Apparently even Amazon knows not to give a warranty on this model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*


My Gulfmaster was purchased from Amazon with the Assurion warranty three months ago. It's been performing flawlessly ever since. I wonder how Assurion would repair it if something went wrong? Or would they just issue refund?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

marvinc33 said:


> My Gulfmaster was purchased from Amazon with the Assurion warranty three months ago. It's been performing flawlessly ever since. I wonder how Assurion would repair it if something went wrong? Or would they just issue refund?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


They would just issue a refund, had to do that with a watch early last year.


----------



## atlety

Scratchesaddcharacter said:


> Bought mine last week, the all singing and dancing Gulfmaster. from directly from Casio here in the UK. It worked for about a day and then the hour hand developed a mind of its own. Using any of the sensor modes the hands would move out of the way, then the hour hand would not reset correctly and remained at 12 o'clock. The R/C function to manually force a radio time check didn't work either. Setting it to NYC time zone gave the correct time... except the hour hand was always in the wrong place between the hour markers. The hand home position just made things worse with the hour hand always bickering the LCD.
> For a premium product it is appalling.
> 
> Still I contacted Casio, the tech department sent an email within a couple of hours:
> 
> "Thank you for contacting Casio.
> 
> I do wish to apologise for the inconvenience that this watch has given you, after confirming a few details with my colleagues we have determined that this is not a settings issue and that you should return this to us as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> Please follow the link below for the returns procedure of your watch."
> 
> Maybe it was on a self destruct mission.
> 
> Have sent it back today and will not be asking for a replacement.


What exact model is it?
When it was manufactured and where?
thanks for the info


----------



## Scratchesaddcharacter

The serial number on the back of the disaster Gulfmaster watch was 201C185F model GWN-Q1000-1AERR It wasn't just the hour hand, it didn't know where it was and the city time set would bring up all sorts of strange settings. The R/C didn't work at all when trying a manual set.


----------



## atlety

Scratchesaddcharacter said:


> The serial number on the back of the disaster Gulfmaster watch was 201C185F model GWN-Q1000-1AERR It wasn't just the hour hand, it didn't know where it was and the city time set would bring up all sorts of strange settings. The R/C didn't work at all when trying a manual set.


what model is it? it is the orange new model? casio dont repair the failures since 2016??


----------



## Scratchesaddcharacter

atlety said:


> what model is it? it is the orange new model? casio dont repair the failures since 2016??


Blue face, blue bezel, orange second hand black strap


----------



## marvinc33

Well folks, it happened this evening. I activated the feature to move the hands obscuring the LCD and lo and behold the hour hand moved to a position a few hours later than it should be. Claim filed with Assurion.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

marvinc33 said:


> Well folks, it happened this evening. I activated the feature to move the hands obscuring the LCD and lo and behold the hour hand moved to a position a few hours later than it should be. Claim filed with Assurion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Too bad. Big fail for Casio.


----------



## Time4Playnow

marvinc33 said:


> Well folks, it happened this evening. I activated the feature to move the hands obscuring the LCD and lo and behold the hour hand moved to a position a few hours later than it should be. Claim filed with Assurion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


That's too bad, sorry yours had this problem. It seems that in your case too, the watch worked fine for a few months before showing the problem. (in my case, it worked fine for 3 months after Casio's first "repair"...)

I wonder how Asurion will handle your claim. My guess is that they would replace the watch, and/or they might offer you a refund. If a refund is an option, would you take it?


----------



## marvinc33

Time4Playnow said:


> That's too bad, sorry yours had this problem. It seems that in your case too, the watch worked fine for a few months before showing the problem. (in my case, it worked fine for 3 months after Casio's first "repair"...)
> 
> I wonder how Asurion will handle your claim. My guess is that they would replace the watch, and/or they might offer you a refund. If a refund is an option, would you take it?


Thanks. However I knew what I was getting into. Mine lasted about three months before issue as well. Others on the thread have stated that Assurion will almost certainly reimburse me instead of repair. I went ahead with my plan B and ordered the previous generation Gulfmaster. IMO it looks even better than the Q1000. I can do w/o sunrise/sunset and depth sensor. Another one bites the dust.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

marvinc33 said:


> Thanks. However I knew what I was getting into. Mine lasted about three months before issue as well. Others on the thread have stated that Assurion will almost certainly reimburse me instead of repair. I went ahead with my plan B and ordered the previous generation Gulfmaster. IMO it looks even better than the Q1000. I can do w/o sunrise/sunset and depth sensor. Another one bites the dust.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Yes the GWN-1000 first gen Gulfmaster provides a LOT of functionality and HUGE bang for the buck!!!! And it's great looking and super comfortable. Many of us have 'returned' to that model in lieu of going for the Q1000...


----------



## marvinc33

Time4Playnow said:


> Yes the GWN-1000 first gen Gulfmaster provides a LOT of functionality and HUGE bang for the buck!!!! And it's great looking and super comfortable. Many of us have 'returned' to that model in lieu of going for the Q1000...


I totally agree. Seems like a most viable option for those in our situation. It's a handsome watch that's all loaded with everything I need. Perhaps I should have went with the 1000 in the beginning. I've came across only scant reports of malfunction from the previous 1000.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## brvheart

Reporting in - mine still has yet to show the doomed failure after being received back from casio. I think it might be time to sell this one off - as it is in working good condition so far and still under warranty to boot. A shame really...


----------



## marvinc33

marvinc33 said:


> I totally agree. Seems like a most viable option for those in our situation. It's a handsome watch that's all loaded with everything I need. Perhaps I should have went with the 1000 in the beginning. I've came across only scant reports of malfunction from the previous 1000.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Not to get off topic here, but I really like the previous generation Gulfmaster. It arrived from Japan yesterday. Even though it's missing a few features I had before, I like the looks even better.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Shocked since 2015

Joined that thread after a while...still new members with problems. After my last post from 8.feb.2017 i want to give some report. Since i gave my 3.modell of q1000 back and changed to gwg-1000 i'm really happy. 

The mudmaster is so amazing. Nice to wear, extremely eyecatching, enough features and unbelieveable tough. I wear it for every work and it has not even a scratch. Fantastic watch! 110% reliable!!!
I'm so in love with that one. And after the bad experience with q1000 my faith into casio is completely back.

I have the same idea with the gulfmaster...i will get the version1. Looks really nice in the black version that was posted before. 

And after all the time since the q1000 is released and many problems with customers casio is still selling it without a working fix? i still really can't understand that.

Did i told that the gwg-1000 is my favourite watch for every day use?...Yes i really love it. Sometimes when i sit next to another man with a watch it feels like his one is a little vulnerable fawn. Like compare a m1-abrams with a prius.


----------



## STavros78

G-Shocked since 2015 said:


> Joined that thread after a while...still new members with problems. After my last post from 8.feb.2017 i want to give some report. Since i gave my 3.modell of q1000 back and changed to gwg-1000 i'm really happy.
> 
> The mudmaster is so amazing. Nice to wear, extremely eyecatching, enough features and unbelieveable tough. I wear it for every work and it has not even a scratch. Fantastic watch! 110% reliable!!!
> I'm so in love with that one. And after the bad experience with q1000 my faith into casio is completely back.
> 
> I have the same idea with the gulfmaster...i will get the version1. Looks really nice in the black version that was posted before.
> 
> And after all the time since the q1000 is released and many problems with customers casio is still selling it without a working fix? i still really can't understand that.
> 
> Did i told that the gwg-1000 is my favourite watch for every day use?...Yes i really love it. Sometimes when i sit next to another man with a watch it feels like his one is a little vulnerable fawn. Like compare a m1-abrams with a prius.


Congrats for ur Mudmaster purchase it is indeed a great watch and my favourite one as well.Only thing i dont like in them compared to the Gulfmasters and thats the comfort.Gulfmasters Gen 1 and the GV2 have amazingly soft and comfortable band for long times on wrist.On the contrary the tank built Mudmaster strap isnt that comfortable after many hours on my wrist


----------



## Robotaz

STavros78 said:


> Congrats for ur Mudmaster purchase it is indeed a great watch and my favourite one as well.Only thing i dont like in them compared to the Gulfmasters and thats the comfort.Gulfmasters Gen 1 and the GV2 have amazingly soft and comfortable band for long times on wrist.On the contrary the tank built Mudmaster strap isnt that comfortable after many hours on my wrist


I shove stuff between the strap and lug on my Mudmasters. It makes the strap fit with a more round shape that doesn't pinch the sides of my wrist.


----------



## STavros78

Robotaz said:


> I shove stuff between the strap and lug on my Mudmasters. It makes the strap fit with a more round shape that doesn't pinch the sides of my wrist.


Thanks for the tip.Do you have any pic btw?Did u had also snug fit in the sides?


----------



## evilhomura89

marvinc33 said:


> Not to get off topic here, but I really like the previous generation Gulfmaster. It arrived from Japan yesterday. Even though it's missing a few features I had before, I like the looks even better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


looking good there. How much did it cost you?

btw, would it be wise to say that we should avoid gwn-q1000 like the plague? 
Are there any ways to pick the right gwn-q1000 that is free from this particular problem? (Eg, serial number, model/color, release version)


----------



## Leonh62

Mine still works ok and I move hands at two o clock pretty often waiting for that defect.


----------



## STavros78

Leonh62 said:


> Mine still works ok and I move hands at two o clock pretty often waiting for that defect.


How long do u have it?


----------



## marvinc33

evilhomura89 said:


> looking good there. How much did it cost you?
> 
> btw, would it be wise to say that we should avoid gwn-q1000 like the plague?
> Are there any ways to pick the right gwn-q1000 that is free from this particular problem? (Eg, serial number, model/color, release version)


Thanks. I'm really happy with it. Very comfortable wear with the softer band material. And I really like the fact that the hands, particularly the second hand, align perfectly with the hash marks. Set me back $410 from Amazon from Japan. The frustrating thing with the Q1000 is that we don't know definitively what causes the hour hand problem or how to screen for it. I wish casio would be more transparent and forthcoming about the issue. Not holding my breath, however.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonh62

STavros78 said:


> Leonh62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine still works ok and I move hands at two o clock pretty often waiting for that defect.
> 
> 
> 
> How long do u have it?
Click to expand...

About three months now we'll see if develops same problem as others


----------



## cew1234

Mine is still working. I bought it in the begining of September 2016. The number of the watch is 201C176F. It is the blue version 1AER. As for me it is a great watch and I would buy it again


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Leonh62

Number on mine is 201C186F using it all the time by moving dials at least 4/5 times a day and now I am looking to get the green one.
If the watch develop problem I have warranty and in my opinion there is no better Casio on the market.


----------



## Scratchesaddcharacter

7 days after I returned the watch Casio refunded the amount. They didn't question anything so it was a straight refund. Now I just need to get them to pay what it cost me to return the item.


----------



## -Alex-

Hi Guys,

Is there any practical experience around already if the problem resolved by Casio in new 2017 model GWN-Q1000K-7AJR?

It's already available through Amazon / Ebay (was recently released).

Appreciate your feedback.

Thanks.


----------



## brvheart

-Alex- said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there any practical experience around already if the problem resolved by Casio in new 2017 model GWN-Q1000K-7AJR?
> 
> It's already available through Amazon / Ebay (was recently released).
> 
> Appreciate your feedback.
> 
> Thanks.


The honest answer - nobody knows. It is a shame. Though I had my own sent in and "fixed" and it is still to this day working properly. Though others have not been so lucky. Then yet others have multiple Gv2's with no issues. Roll the dice...


----------



## -Alex-

Clear, or to be correctly said here and honest - " totally unclear"  Anyway thanks. I like this watch and even ordered V2(not 2017 ver.) but have to cancel the order when I detected this thread. Indeed, this is big shame for Casio. At least what is clear - if you play this roulette, you should go AD way and have warranty.

Thanks.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

-Alex- said:


> Clear, or to be correctly said here and honest - " totally unclear"  Anyway thanks. I like this watch and even ordered V2(not 2017 ver.) but have to cancel the order when I detected this thread. Indeed, this is big shame for Casio. At least what is clear - if you play this roulette, you should go AD way and have warranty.
> 
> Thanks.











Got the 2 above ( no problems or defects since day 1 ) and I will be going for the white one later in July or August I think. No rush as there're other G Shock priorities right now  Have still confidence in one of the coolest Casio models despite this thread! But yes if you get it from an AD direct that would be an advantage  Good luck


----------



## STavros78

I loooooooove Gulfies.Super comfortable and classy.Big disappointment for me the latest Quad sensor even though i loved the whole concept.i think i will just have to wait the Gv3 to be produced


----------



## atlety

Hi, does anyone know where I can buy this model GWN-Q1000K-7AJR from Spain, in Europe, and not be brought from Japan? For the customs issue?
thank you very much


----------



## -Alex-

atlety said:


> Hi, does anyone know where I can buy this model GWN-Q1000K-7AJR from Spain, in Europe, and not be brought from Japan? For the customs issue?
> thank you very much


Trying to understand the same if GWN-Q1000K-7AJR will be available in EU and when. Let me know if you figure this out. I will post if I have any news.


----------



## atlety

ok, thanks a lot if you know something about this tell us, and tell if you know where we can buy it gwn-q1000k-7ajr


----------



## marvinc33

Just got a voice mail from Assurion today. They advised me that my watch was sent to Casio for repair. It's been about four weeks since failure. I didn't expect the watch back honestly. I thought they would just issue a refund. Let's see how this goes... 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## marvinc33

My Gulfmaster arrived by UPS today. Assurion had it repaired by Casio. Seems fine so far, but I'm definately not convinced it will stay that way. I'll report back if anything changes. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*Problems with my Gulfmaster ? Q1000 (v2)*



marvinc33 said:


> My Gulfmaster arrived by UPS today. Assurion had it repaired by Casio. Seems fine so far, but I'm definately not convinced it will stay that way. I'll report back if anything changes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Out of curiosity ( excuse my ignorance but didn't read the whole thread ) From where did you get yours ? Thanks for sharing


----------



## Qbcgraphics

Hi @ all. I have buy a Gulfmaster GWN-Q1000NV and i absolutely loving it. But after 3 days i have the same problem with the hands that you guys have. So i send it in for fixing the issue and after TWO months i finally got it back and now it works perfectly and looks just awesome! I definitely love this watch! 

Greetings qbc

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Qbcgraphics

And here it is 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Onewatchhh

Guys - sorely tempted to get one of these with a damn good discount code stack I have access to; can anyone give me a snap assessment of the spread of this problem? All opinions welcome!
Cheers...


----------



## Time4Playnow

BenF said:


> Guys - sorely tempted to get one of these with a damn good discount code stack I have access to; *can anyone give me a snap assessment of the spread of this problem?* All opinions welcome!
> Cheers...


Honestly I don't think anyone except a Casio employee or someone in the watch business with ties to Casio can give you accurate info on that...

The fact is that we "regular folks" just don't know how widespread this is. But since we continue to receive reports of new owners encountering this problem, it doesn't appear that Casio has resolved it.

It also does not matter which country you are in or from where you buy the watch. All of the Gv2s originate in the same place -- at Casio's Yamagata factory in Japan. Therefore, they are ALL potentially subject to this defect. Are they all defective? Does not appear so, based on some users here having them without issues. But the problem can take months (or maybe longer) to show up.

This means you are taking your chances if you buy one. Sure, you can use an auth dealer and get Casio's warranty. But if that's only 1 year - what happens if you encounter the defect after the warranty is up? I personally had Casio "fix" this issue in my Gv2, only to have the defect re-appear a few months later.

If you are getting a HUGE discount, then maybe you'd be willing to take the chance on one, factoring in possible repair costs to replace the module down the road if out-of-warranty... It's your call. ;-)


----------



## -Alex-

BenF said:


> Guys - sorely tempted to get one of these with a damn good discount code stack I have access to; can anyone give me a snap assessment of the spread of this problem? All opinions welcome!
> Cheers...


Neglect the discount and go for V1 Gulfies. V1 are 2 times cheaper and will beat any discount for V2 + no risks to get annoying problem that is likely to appear sooner or later. I hate the feeling of uncertainty / unreliability that can reveal any time, you are not enjoying the product actually but waiting in fear. Doubting a month I did the same and more than happy with my V1. Depth meter is questionable feature that behaves differently in salt and fresh water. Alternatively we all wait for V3 and believe Casio will become sober.


----------



## MainePorsche

-Alex- said:


> Neglect the discount and go for V1 Gulfies. V1 are 2 times cheaper and will beat any discount for V2 + no risks to get annoying problem that is likely to appear sooner or later. I hate the feeling of uncertainty / unreliability that can reveal any time, you are not enjoying the product actually but waiting in fear. Doubting a month I did the same and more than happy with my V1. Depth meter is questionable feature that behaves differently in salt and fresh water. Alternatively we all wait for V3 and believe Casio will become sober.


The Gulfmaster v1 is a great Watch. Great looking too, especially easy to mix and match colors if you wish. And...if you need a depth meter for serious diving...get a Frogman.


----------



## Onewatchhh

Thanks guys 
I passed on it - didn't want to take the risk on a grey market model.
I miss my V1 massively, and the prices have gone up loads!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marvinc33

When I sent my Q1000 in for a warranty claim after developing the problem, I purchased a v1 thinking my Amazon warranty would just give me a refund. To my surprise they sent it into Casio for repair. When I got it back it soon became my favorite again. I've been asking myself which one I would keep if I could only have one and I have to say it's my blue v2 Gulfmaster. I think I'll put my black v1 up for sale soon since I just don't have a need for both Gulfmasters. Personally, I really think the Q1000 is a damn impressive watch once repaired.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

marvinc33 said:


> When I sent my Q1000 in for a warranty claim after developing the problem, I purchased a v1 thinking my Amazon warranty would just give me a refund. To my surprise they sent it into Casio for repair. When I got it back it soon became my favorite again. I've been asking myself which one I would keep if I could only have one and I have to say it's my blue v2 Gulfmaster. I think I'll put my black v1 up for sale soon since I just don't have a need for both Gulfmasters. Personally, I really think the Q1000 is a damn impressive watch once repaired.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I think the Q1000 is a damn impressive watch *when it's working properly*.

If I were you, I'd hang onto the v1 for awhile. I had a Q1000 that developed the hour hand problem, and it was repaired by Casio and _appeared_ to be fine. That was, until the exact same problem came up again several months later...

Don't want to burst your bubble, but it's best to not have 100% confidence that the "repair" actually fixed the problem permanently.


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> I think the Q1000 is a damn impressive watch *when it's working properly*.
> 
> If I were you, I'd hang onto the v1 for awhile. I had a Q1000 that developed the hour hand problem, and it was repaired by Casio and _appeared_ to be fine. That was, until the exact same problem came up again several months later...
> 
> Don't want to burst your bubble, but it's best to not have 100% confidence that the "repair" actually fixed the problem permanently.


Did Casio fix it for free a second time, or did they only give you a 90-day warranty on the repair?


----------



## marvinc33

Time4Playnow said:


> I think the Q1000 is a damn impressive watch *when it's working properly*.
> 
> If I were you, I'd hang onto the v1 for awhile. I had a Q1000 that developed the hour hand problem, and it was repaired by Casio and _appeared_ to be fine. That was, until the exact same problem came up again several months later...
> 
> Don't want to burst your bubble, but it's best to not have 100% confidence that the "repair" actually fixed the problem permanently.


That's why I've been hanging onto both. I'm not 100% convinced, but pretty close. But on the other hand it's troubling that you mentioned several months went by before your repair failed. I think it's only been around 90 days since my repair. I may take your advice and wait a while longer. I'm also curious about how often this multiple failure situation is occurring. Thanks for your input time4playnow.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

GaryK30 said:


> Did Casio fix it for free a second time, or did they only give you a 90-day warranty on the repair?


No, they fixed it for free again the 2nd time. I would have expected nothing less though, since they never actually "fixed" it the first time...


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> No, they fixed it for free again the 2nd time. I would have expected nothing less though, since they never actually "fixed" it the first time...


Being a new model, it was probably within the original 1-year warranty for both repairs anyway.


----------



## Catdogchicken

Bah I’m now torn, seen a great price on the V2 from Casio Europe and am tempted to pull the switch, but after seeing these pages I’m doubtful. Still the GwN-1000GB is a nice price too, may be better to go for that one than worry about defects rearing their ugly head.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Catdogchicken said:


> Bah I'm now torn, seen a great price on the V2 from Casio Europe and am tempted to pull the switch, but after seeing these pages I'm doubtful. Still the GwN-1000GB is a nice price too, may be better to go for that one than worry about defects rearing their ugly head.


Mine is working perfectly since day one so don't be a chicken ;-)


----------



## harald-hans

The blue one ist from September 2016 and the green one is new - they work great ...

Ok - they have both scratches but they are G-Shock´s - so what ... :-d


----------



## L7R

Hi everyone, it's been a while. I have some good news, or actually great news, at least for everyone in Europe. But for everyone else, please read this too. It's a bit long, but I think it is right to tell the story, as it was.

I ordered my Q1000 from Japan in February, I think. It was used, but pretty good condition. I don't think the shop in Japan was Casio authorized dealer? It was this fault, so I send it to Casio Authorized Dealer, here in Finland. I told in a email about the problem and they say, please send it to them, they pay the postage. Also, add a note in the box and our watchmakers know what to look. I send it to them, put a description about the problem, and also address to this topic. I pointed to those few messages from Casio America, and also this great video of premieroutdoors youtube channel: 




I got e-mail very soon and they tell me Casio will cover all my fees. The watch has already send to Casio Europe, Germany. In a few days, they send me e-mail, told me the problem, and how they were in conversation of Casio Japan. They told all the details about my watch condition, all the minor scratches like good watchmaker does, btw they were many, but I'm not really that picky. They apologized, as it will took a long time, even few months, since Casio Japan said, it needs new "clockwork" and "cover" (translated from finnish). I was jaw dropped by the quality of the service and replied; "I really do not care, because it sounds the watch is in good hands". I'm really felt, I'm treated like a King.

A month went by, I even forgot the watch because of the summer and I have my trusty Rangeman which is just the right watch to wear in summer sports and hobbies.
Then in some day I was back at home and doorbell rings. There is a man giving me a parcel. I though there are some more bike parts I have ordered. Then I saw the text: from Casio Europe GmbH. And there is a treasure, Q1000. I put it in my wrist... but watch looks brand new? What the heck?

There's prompt report whats been done:

Fault code: K150
GWN-Q1000-1AJF
Japan 031217

Fault and repair codes: , , K590 other task

Coursework:
Repaired at Germany, chance of clockwork motor and cover of the watch.
Papers of warranty information were not received with the watch, to Finland.
Even throughout examination and search, the warranty information did not found.
As a compensation, Casio Germany Inc. give you an authentic, individual, international warranty card. (-I think that is like a keepsake of this case).

All in all, it was worth the effort. I got new body to the watch as a bonus, so the watch looks like new. Only the buckle has same cratches, but those are in my mind, inevitable.

disclaimer,
I asked from Casio Warranty Service, if I can write something about this case. They said; "why not"?


----------



## Catdogchicken

Anyhow just to update, I pulled he plug on a GWN-Q1000-1AER-B and despite me testing like all day, it (so far) is not showing any symptoms of hands sticking and is working brilliantly. This was from the Europe Casio outlet at 50% off retail price due to slight crease in the outer box.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks for sharing L7R


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Catdogchicken said:


> Anyhow just to update, I pulled he plug on a GWN-Q1000-1AER-B and despite me testing like all day, it (so far) is not showing any symptoms of hands sticking and is working brilliantly. This was from the Europe Casio outlet at 50% off retail price due to slight crease in the outer box.


Congrats Some photos would be very nice


----------



## Spacescape

Catdogchicken said:


> Anyhow just to update, I pulled he plug on a GWN-Q1000-1AER-B and despite me testing like all day, it (so far) is not showing any symptoms of hands sticking and is working brilliantly. This was from the Europe Casio outlet at 50% off retail price due to slight crease in the outer box.


I was considering ordering one of these myself so good to know everything seems in order with the watch. Just wondering how long did it take to arrive and which courier did they use?


----------



## Catdogchicken

I paid for next day delivery at £10 as I was only in to receive it today. 
Full 2 year warranty too with all paperwork.


----------



## Adam020

L7R said:


> Hi everyone, it's been a while. I have some good news, or actually great news, at least for everyone in Europe. But for everyone else, please read this too. It's a bit long, but I think it is right to tell the story, as it was.
> 
> I ordered my Q1000 from Japan in February, I think. It was used, but pretty good condition. I don't think the shop in Japan was Casio authorized dealer? It was this fault, so I send it to Casio Authorized Dealer, here in Finland. I told in a email about the problem and they say, please send it to them, they pay the postage. Also, add a note in the box and our watchmakers know what to look. I send it to them, put a description about the problem, and also address to this topic. I pointed to those few messages from Casio America, and also this great video of premieroutdoors youtube channel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got e-mail very soon and they tell me Casio will cover all my fees. The watch has already send to Casio Europe, Germany. In a few days, they send me e-mail, told me the problem, and how they were in conversation of Casio Japan. They told all the details about my watch condition, all the minor scratches like good watchmaker does, btw they were many, but I'm not really that picky. They apologized, as it will took a long time, even few months, since Casio Japan said, it needs new "clockwork" and "cover" (translated from finnish). I was jaw dropped by the quality of the service and replied; "I really do not care, because it sounds the watch is in good hands". I'm really felt, I'm treated like a King.
> 
> A month went by, I even forgot the watch because of the summer and I have my trusty Rangeman which is just the right watch to wear in summer sports and hobbies.
> Then in some day I was back at home and doorbell rings. There is a man giving me a parcel. I though there are some more bike parts I have ordered. Then I saw the text: from Casio Europe GmbH. And there is a treasure, Q1000. I put it in my wrist... but watch looks brand new? What the heck?
> 
> There's prompt report whats been done:
> 
> Fault code: K150
> GWN-Q1000-1AJF
> Japan 031217
> 
> Fault and repair codes: , , K590 other task
> 
> Coursework:
> Repaired at Germany, chance of clockwork motor and cover of the watch.
> Papers of warranty information were not received with the watch, to Finland.
> Even throughout examination and search, the warranty information did not found.
> As a compensation, Casio Germany Inc. give you an authentic, individual, international warranty card. (-I think that is like a keepsake of this case).
> 
> All in all, it was worth the effort. I got new body to the watch as a bonus, so the watch looks like new. Only the buckle has same cratches, but those are in my mind, inevitable.
> 
> disclaimer,
> I asked from Casio Warranty Service, if I can write something about this case. They said; "why not"?


Hello L7R,

Thank you for your update and off course the good solution from Casio!

I have some questions regarding how you all did this (because iam ordering G-Shock directly from Hong Kong).
Did you need an invoice or bill from the shop you bought the watch in Japan?
Did you have warranty when you bought the watch at the Japan store? And may i know wich store it was?

Thanks!


----------



## aneflan

I allready ordered this last night, but now after reading this thread i cancelled my order. But if someone dares and lives in Europe. There is quite a good offer in watches2u.com 409euros with 10SEP code AND free shipping. And if i understood correctly it is AD


----------



## Leonh62

I had mine since April this year used all the time no problems at all and I am based in UK I am actually looking for another one different colour of course.
I think this is the best g shock out there and I have plenty of g shocks.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*Problems with my Gulfmaster ? Q1000 (v2)*



Leonh62 said:


> I had mine since April this year used all the time no problems at all and I am based in UK I am actually looking for another one different colour of course.
> I think this is the best g shock out there and I have plenty of g shocks.


Great to hear some positive feedback ❤️Enjoy


----------



## L7R

Adam020 said:


> Hello L7R,
> 
> Thank you for your update and off course the good solution from Casio!
> 
> I have some questions regarding how you all did this (because iam ordering G-Shock directly from Hong Kong).
> Did you need an invoice or bill from the shop you bought the watch in Japan?
> Did you have warranty when you bought the watch at the Japan store? And may i know wich store it was?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm so sorry not to visit these forums for a long time. I've completely forgot all this.
I got invoice from the store, with date of purchase and they gave me full one year warranty.
I bought it through https://zenmarket.jp. This store sells second hand watches there.
Unfortunately Casio Europe lost my invoice, so I can't tell was it an authorized dealer. I highly doubt it, but can't be sure, because I can't find the shop or information anywhere.

I can't say the warranty is valid in other country. Many people in these forums tells Casio has strict policy for warranties from non-authorized dealers. Here in finland, if you had invoice which tells date when bought, and the item has manufacturers fault, it doesn't matter where it's found or bought. Manufacturer is always responsible, if the fault is theirs.


----------



## herculelingenu

Hi 
Did you ask to receive a copy of your invoice ?
Casio Europe is over the European law about warranties.


----------



## L7R

They lost my warranty card. I got (as a compensate by their mistake) , Casio international warranty Card. So it covers everything, no matter where I live. Nice gift.


----------



## L7R

Here is receipt, which shows what's repaired.


----------



## MaverickMCS

After reading the entire thread, I think it's really bad from Casio to not even release a note acknowledging the problem (even months after they posted on this very thread). Bad batches/products can happen with any company, the way they respond is what reinforces/undermines the consumer's confidence with said company, and I must say that Casio's way of dealing with this whole situation did nothing to reinforce my confidence with them, _au contraire_.

An the whole AD only warranty doesn't help at all. I'm about to get a new G (not a Gulfmaster), and even though this thread won't change my mind now, I'll keep an eye open for things like this in the future...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

On the other hand ... all 3 are working perfectly fine since day one


----------



## MaverickMCS

Deepsea_dweller said:


> On the other hand ... all 3 are working perfectly fine since day one


And I'm happy for you. Knowing the problems that the watch can present, I personally would never be really happy with one and there would always be a small fear that the watch would go defective at some point. The one thing that would give me peace of mind in a situation like this is either the manunfacturer saying that they know what's wrong and are working on a solution or they saying that a specific batch was bad, and in that case the consumer can send them a bad watch and get a good one (a real good one, unlike we've seen on this thread).
Since you have three "Gulfs", they are probably gonna see less use than in the case of someone with a single Gulfmaster, so you don't have reasons to worry. To someone with a single one things might be different, but my point is, that Casio could have come clean, and adopted measures to solve the problem, and yet they choose to remain silent; To me, that means that they don't know what is wrong, or they know and choose to do nothing, either one of the options seems really bad from a consumer standpoint.

PS:The white one is gorgeous!


----------



## Time4Playnow

MaverickMCS said:


> And I'm happy for you. Knowing the problems that the watch can present, I personally would never be really happy with one and there would always be a small fear that the watch would go defective at some point. The one thing that would give me peace of mind in a situation like this is either the manunfacturer saying that they know what's wrong and are working on a solution or they saying that a specific batch was bad, and in that case the consumer can send them a bad watch and get a good one (a real good one, unlike we've seen on this thread).
> Since you have three "Gulfs", they are probably gonna see less use than in the case of someone with a single Gulfmaster, so you don't have reasons to worry. To someone with a single one things might be different, but my point is, that Casio could have come clean, and adopted measures to solve the problem, and yet they choose to remain silent; *To me, that means that they don't know what is wrong, or they know and choose to do nothing,* either one of the options seems really bad from a consumer standpoint.
> 
> PS:The white one is gorgeous!


A possible third option is that they did know what was wrong and fixed the problem... However, one would think if that were the case, Casio would have made a statement to that effect.

I tend to think it's one of the first two you've listed. And I think because of this whole issue, Casio has damaged itself in two ways: loss of buyer confidence (in that model and/or the brand), AND lost dollars because of purchases of Gv2s that were NOT made. Casio lost probably at least $2K from me because of this very issue. Who knows what the true financial impact to Casio has been because of this one problem. Other buyers might not only steer clear of the Gv2, but might also stay away from future analog or ana-digi offerings from Casio - or maybe avoid Casio products altogether.

To me this Gv2 'fiasco' is a case study for companies in how NOT to handle a problem like this.


----------



## WES51

Time4Playnow said:


> To me this Gv2 'fiasco' is a case study for companies in how NOT to handle a problem like this.


Agreed 100%. I can only repeat my March 22nd post#292 in this thread. With repsect to Takata's and now Kobe Steel, I don't know what is up with Japan these days. If things keep going on this way, the "Made in Japan" brand may suffer.


----------



## Adam020

I work for an Taiwanees manufacturer and what I think is that this GulfmasterV2 has a very low claim rate. So therefore this item is still for sale and I think also that every Casio dealer was and is still able to buy from Casio. Casio didnt put this watch on QC (quality control). 

Iam not sure but i think this is the case.


----------



## SicTransit

WES51 said:


> Agreed 100%. I can only repeat my March 22nd post#292 in this thread. With repsect to Takata's and now Kobe Steel, I don't know what is up with Japan these days. If things keep going on this way, the "Made in Japan" brand may suffer.


Face saving is what's up. Work hard but disavow any wrongdoings when things get truly messed up.


----------



## alex_sh

Just wanted to give an update on the watch that Casio has repaired in April this year. I have been wearing it 2-3 times a week since then, and it works great so far. I didn't experience the issue after the watch has been repaired. 

The only complaint that I have is that the watch is not accurate - it may be off by 15 seconds, if it didn't sync for 4-5 days. None of my other watches (even mechanical) is that bad from accuracy standpoint. Other than that, the watch is great.


----------



## dutchguy2

Can we have a sort of Poll?

Who had problems and who didn't?

It will make clear how many in percentage have the problem.

1. Mine does not. 201C186F


----------



## MainePorsche

dutchguy2 said:


> Can we have a sort of Poll?
> 
> Who had problems and who didn't?
> 
> It will make clear how many in percentage have the problem.
> 
> 1. Mine does not. 201C186F


This is a capital idea if everyone includes the batch number like you have. Factory and date of production can be tracked. This, I think would be useful information.


----------



## MainePorsche

Your Watch was made in Factory 201C on the 186th day of 2016.
The batch number can provide some good info in this Q1000 matter.


----------



## MainePorsche

My Watch is good so far (is new). Factory 201C, and made on 214th day of 2016. #201C214F


----------



## Rob G.

Hi, I'm new here and I've just registered to share my experience:
I just bought this watch a few weeks ago (even after reading about what was happening with it). When I got it I started to use it straight out of the box and after a just few minutes the same thing started to happen. The battery indicator was in M level. I was already thinking of sending it back (and feeling a bit stupid too) so I left it at home by the window for one day. When I got back, the battery indicator was in H level and guess what,since then, it never happened again!
Now is fully working and I'm just curious to see if the battery level has something to do with it...


----------



## Rob G.

I forgot to say that it is brand new from an AD and with serial number 201C236F.


----------



## gartner

Mine is Q1000MB with serial number 201C049G. No problems so far. The battery level is at M for at least a week now.


----------



## erichbf109

Bought mine with critical defect last year. Since then I stick on my bathroom as a wall clock. A few days back I found out the watch was okay. The defect was gone.


----------



## evergoodstudios

Rob G. said:


> Hi, I'm new here and I've just registered to share my experience:
> I just bought this watch a few weeks ago (even after reading about what was happening with it). When I got it I started to use it straight out of the box and after a just few minutes the same thing started to happen. The battery indicator was in M level. I was already thinking of sending it back (and feeling a bit stupid too) so I left it at home by the window for one day. When I got back, the battery indicator was in H level and guess what,since then, it never happened again!
> Now is fully working and I'm just curious to see if the battery level has something to do with it...


I am curious as mine has just started to show this fault after only 4-5 days of ownership. Mine too is only at M battery level as it was completely depleted when I received the watch brand new. Has yours had the problem resurface after being charged fully?


----------



## CC

evergoodstudios said:


> I am curious as mine has just started to show this fault after only 4-5 days of ownership. Mine too is only at M battery level as it was completely depleted when I received the watch brand new. Has yours had the problem resurface after being charged fully?


All mine have been on M since I got them with the lack of sun during winter.
Fingers crossed, no issues yet.


----------



## Bulldog

Rob G. said:


> I forgot to say that it is brand new from an AD and with serial number 201C236F.


Got mine (GWN-Q1000-1A) today and that is my batch number also: 201C236F (8/23/2016)


----------



## Steelerswit

Ah, twins~


Bulldog said:


> Got mine (GWN-Q1000-1A) today and that is my batch number also: 201C236F (8/23/2016)


Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## McCarthy

Any final updates on this model? Did Casio fix this issue? They are being offered for $320 on eBay.


----------



## Time4Playnow

McCarthy said:


> Any final updates on this model? Did Casio fix this issue? They are being offered for $320 on eBay.


See post no. 474 below. Recent owner experienced the problem. Casio never even admitted that this model ever HAD a problem, when of course it did. I don't believe they fixed anything. The defect may take weeks or even months to appear. (Or, of course, it may not appear at all...) It's really a crap shoot as to whether the watch you buy will have the defect or develop it. Buy at your own risk.


----------



## McCarthy

Time4Playnow said:


> See post no. 474 below. Recent owner experienced the problem. Casio never even admitted that this model ever HAD a problem, when of course it did. I don't believe they fixed anything. The defect may take weeks or even months to appear. Buy at your own risk.


Thanks for the quick reply, much appreciated. I think I'll skip this one.


----------



## evergoodstudios

I ended up sending mine back after showing the fault, only to purchase another one from a different supplier. So far it has showed no issues whatsoever and works perfectly. Alas I am now selling it though, only because it sits a bit too big on the wrist. So far no interest on eBay so may end up keeping it as it truly is an awesome watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

evergoodstudios said:


> I ended up sending mine back after showing the fault, only to purchase another one from a different supplier. So far it has showed no issues whatsoever and works perfectly. Alas I am now selling it though, only because it sits a bit too big on the wrist. So far no interest on eBay so may end up keeping it as it truly is an awesome watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For those of us who are curious - when did you buy the one that had the fault? :think:


----------



## WES51

I'm puzzled what may have caused the issue. Could this have been some virus? Also I assume the chip set in these watches is the type that can't be reprogrammed? If so then I wonder if Casio's 'slow' response may have to do with pre-production of large quantities of the corrupted chip set?


----------



## Joakim Agren

Casio both acknowledged the issue and they did not so it was confusing. Casio USA signed up here in the forum and encouraged people with the issue to send their in for service and even people who bought gray market could have them serviced. This was a very unusual move, I can only remember one other instance in this forums history when someone from Casio made a statement. Problem was this was only in the US, here in Europe Casio denied any knowledge of any bigger issue with the model and they would not take on gray market models for free. In Japan they never made a statement to customers however they did admit it to their retailers who received a notice in April of 2017 stating that the issue was now finally fixed and that all the models going forward was to be free from this issue and that included the MB and ICERC version. And so far I have not seen any of those having this issue more then a year later. I think by fall/winter this year we can probably say with some certainty that the issue have been fixed if we do not see a bigger influx of people with this issue. Other thing Casio did was to cancel shipments of this model to Amazon and also they much too early cancelled production of the marine blue version (normally this version is the bread and butter base model that was supposed to live for the duration of the model series). But due to the very bad reviews on Amazon they cancelled it only to bring back this colorway by April this year only with a positive display instead of a negative one.

So casio was very much aware of the big issue with this model and hopefully they really did fix the issue as they stated to Japanese retailers last year. The mystery as to exactly what caused the issue will probably never be known to the public. What was different to the Gulfmaster version of the Tough Movement compared to the other ones? Mystery will remain a mystery, casio will leave us in the dark void of space with regards to this...:rodekaart


----------



## Time4Playnow

You’re right Joakim, Casio USA did join this forum and respond - and I’m one of the main reasons they did that! ;-) (after a number of phone calls explaining the many problems that we here on the forum were experiencing) I simply forgot all about it. Thanks for having a good memory. That was back sometime in 2016 I believe.

However... I had some interest in one of the newer Q1000 models that came out in 2017, around Sept I think. Wanted to do some checking first though. At THAT time (which was probably Oct or Nov ‘17) I called Casio USA directly. I explained my dilemma, and the reason why I was hesitant to get that model again. (Having had two before that had the defect) I explained all of my concerns and told them I wanted to be sure that the newer models were okay before I got one. All the rep would say was that “...This model does not have a problem.” Okay, well and good. But when I brought up my own issues as well as all the trouble people here on the forum have had in the past, she would not admit that it ever HAD a problem. (At that point, I think I figured that she was not allowed to say anything else about it)

I subsequently checked with a couple Japanese retailers. They seemed to be oblivious to the issue. Then I asked a forum member here who works in the watch industry and has ties to Casio — no response from him. (Actually have not seen him post on the forum for a long time now, and I’ve actually forgotten his forum ‘handle’...)

I was not happy with Casio’s response to me, and certainly did not get a warm and fuzzy feeling from the other responses I got (or didn’t get). And not wanting to deal with that defect again or even worry about it, I chose to not buy that Q1000 that had piqued my interest. I will not buy another one. But kudos to the guys who have bought one or more and have no problems with them.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Time4Playnow said:


> You're right Joakim, Casio USA did join this forum and respond - and I'm one of the main reasons they did that! ;-) (after a number of phone calls explaining the many problems that we here on the forum were experiencing) I simply forgot all about it. Thanks for having a good memory. That was back sometime in 2016 I believe.
> 
> However... I had some interest in one of the newer Q1000 models that came out in 2017, around Sept I think. Wanted to do some checking first though. At THAT time (which was probably Oct or Nov '17) I called Casio USA directly. I explained my dilemma, and the reason why I was hesitant to get that model again. (Having had two before that had the defect) I explained all of my concerns and told them I wanted to be sure that the newer models were okay before I got one. All the rep would say was that "...This model does not have a problem." Okay, well and good. But when I brought up my own issues as well as all the trouble people here on the forum have had in the past, she would not admit that it ever HAD a problem. (At that point, I think I figured that she was not allowed to say anything else about it)
> 
> I subsequently checked with a couple Japanese retailers. They seemed to be oblivious to the issue. Then I asked a forum member here who works in the watch industry and has ties to Casio - no response from him. (Actually have not seen him post on the forum for a long time now, and I've actually forgotten his forum 'handle'...)
> 
> I was not happy with Casio's response to me, and certainly did not get a warm and fuzzy feeling from the other responses I got (or didn't get). And not wanting to deal with that defect again or even worry about it, I chose to not buy that Q1000 that had piqued my interest. I will not buy another one. But kudos to the guys who have bought one or more and have no problems with them.


I am not surprised about their response to you when you have been in contact with them more lately. I think if there was a fundamental engineering flaw then it could hurt the brand and what steps in is the famous Japanese shaming culture so they are simply trying to forget about this and just move forward is my theory...

My Japanese contact was given the message by Casio about the April 2017 and forward date and models newer then that should be safe. So at least some retailers was given that message. But perhaps not all. I certainly understand you do not want to get involved with this model after your bad experience. But what if by this time next year we still have not seen many people coming in and complain about this. Would you dare then to take the plunge and get one?:-d


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> You're right Joakim, Casio USA did join this forum and respond - and I'm one of the main reasons they did that! ;-) (after a number of phone calls explaining the many problems that we here on the forum were experiencing) I simply forgot all about it. Thanks for having a good memory. That was back sometime in 2016 I believe.
> 
> However... I had some interest in one of the newer Q1000 models that came out in 2017, around Sept I think. Wanted to do some checking first though. At THAT time (which was probably Oct or Nov '17) I called Casio USA directly. I explained my dilemma, and the reason why I was hesitant to get that model again. (Having had two before that had the defect) I explained all of my concerns and told them I wanted to be sure that the newer models were okay before I got one. All the rep would say was that "...This model does not have a problem." Okay, well and good. But when I brought up my own issues as well as all the trouble people here on the forum have had in the past, she would not admit that it ever HAD a problem. (At that point, I think I figured that she was not allowed to say anything else about it)
> 
> I subsequently checked with a couple Japanese retailers. They seemed to be oblivious to the issue. Then I asked a forum member here who works in the watch industry and has ties to Casio - no response from him. (Actually have not seen him post on the forum for a long time now, and I've actually forgotten his forum 'handle'...)
> 
> I was not happy with Casio's response to me, and certainly did not get a warm and fuzzy feeling from the other responses I got (or didn't get). And not wanting to deal with that defect again or even worry about it, I chose to not buy that Q1000 that had piqued my interest. I will not buy another one. But kudos to the guys who have bought one or more and have no problems with them.


Thanks for the detailed post. If I got burned twice on a high end G like this, I certainly wouldn't pick up another one, especially if there wasn't full transparency on the issue at all stages. As you know, I picked up one of those Sept. 2017 releases you mention and so far have had no problems with it. Knock on wood. ;-)


----------



## Time4Playnow

Joakim Agren said:


> I am not surprised about their response to you when you have been in contact with them more lately. I think if there was a fundamental engineering flaw then it could hurt the brand and what steps in is the famous Japanese shaming culture so they are simply trying to forget about this and just move forward is my theory...
> 
> My Japanese contact was given the message by Casio about the April 2017 and forward date and models newer then that should be safe. So at least some retailers was given that message. But perhaps not all. I certainly understand you do not want to get involved with this model after your bad experience. *But what if by this time next year we still have not seen many people coming in and complain about this. Would you dare then to take the plunge and get one?*:-d


No. Been there, done that. That model will always leave a bad taste in my mouth (or my memory!), and I'm done with it.


----------



## GaryK30

Joakim Agren said:


> I am not surprised about their response to you when you have been in contact with them more lately. I think if there was a fundamental engineering flaw then it could hurt the brand and what steps in is the famous Japanese shaming culture so they are simply trying to forget about this and just move forward is my theory...


I think Takata Corp tried to use the same "sweep it under the rug" philosophy. At least defective watches are not life threatening like defective air bags are.


----------



## brvheart

Luckily I sent mine back after having the issues and if has yet to have the defect since getting it back. I guess I'm lucky. Though I still cringe each time and fully expect that it shows up again. However I don't feel right selling it to someone else. 

sent from Mars


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Thanks for the detailed post. If I got burned twice on a high end G like this, I certainly wouldn't pick up another one, especially if there wasn't full transparency on the issue at all stages. As you know, I picked up one of those Sept. 2017 releases you mention and so far have had no problems with it. Knock on wood. ;-)


I bought one from an A/D that had the defect upon opening the package; returned. I bought one from a grey market dealer that developed the defect after a very short time. Sent to Casio for repair. They sent it back to me with a new module. It worked fine for a few months, and then the defect reared its ugly head AGAIN. I got it repaired for a 2nd time. The module was replaced again, and as soon as I got it back - even though it was working fine at that time - I sold that PoS immediately! :roll:

I'm glad Kubr1ck that you haven't had any trouble with yours. Hope it continues to be fine. 



brvheart said:


> Luckily I sent mine back after having the issues and if has yet to have the defect since getting it back. I guess I'm lucky. Though I still cringe each time and fully expect that it shows up again. However I don't feel right selling it to someone else.
> 
> sent from Mars


...And I didn't feel right selling mine for half of what I paid for it. :roll: It's a good thing that models with common and recurring defects is not typical with g-shocks, or I would have moved to another brand long ago.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*Problems with my Gulfmaster 😞 Q1000 (v2)*

On the contrary lots of happy and satisfied ( regular F17' ) Q1000 owners here. Most recently GraniteFraggle with a couple of Quad Gulfie purchases, then distinguished members like kubr1ck, CC, fcasoli and myself - just to name a few. No problems whatsoever.








Cheers


----------



## grinch_actual

I never had a problem either.

But I never owned one. So, that might play into it.


----------



## SeeD

One would think by now that a pattern would have been ascertained as to manufacturing dates/ models that are affected and corrective actions announced. Guess I live in a dream world. . I want a Q1000 but am hesitant to take the plunge.


----------



## evergoodstudios

Time4Playnow said:


> For those of us who are curious - when did you buy the one that had the fault? :think:


The one that had the problem was bought in March this year from the UK Casio outlet store. They didn't hesitate in a refund though so no biggy, but it has tarnished the tough mvt reliability for me. From now on I'm sticking to digital only G Shocks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onewatchhh

evergoodstudios said:


> The one that had the problem was bought in March this year from the UK Casio outlet store. They didn't hesitate in a refund though so no biggy, but it has tarnished the tough mvt reliability for me. From now on I'm sticking to digital only G Shocks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let's hope this one is defect free indeed 
Hello vendor 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

After less than a month, my Gulf is OK


----------



## SeeD

Where did you buy yours Fcasoli?? Looks great!!!


----------



## CC

All three issue free, so far


----------



## fcasoli

SeeD said:


> Where did you buy yours Fcasoli?? Looks great!!!


Thanks,

Ebay, Dubai source, not available at the moment


----------



## WES51

I think it would be a good idea to keep adding/sharing manufacturing dates for all trouble free versions, so we can see if Casio was correct in declaring that the issue was indeed resolved after April 2017.


----------



## McCarthy

GWN-Q1000-7A for $399. Very tempting.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...-Q1000-7A-GWNQ1000-7A-Mens-Watch/222950709119


----------



## evergoodstudios

BenF said:


> Let's hope this one is defect free indeed
> Hello vendor
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello there,

Yep, I'm hoping you have no issues with, now your watch! I'm on here regularly anyway if you do.

I truly love the watch, and it has so many features for the price. If money was no object I would have kept it, but alas I have my eye on another piece and we (my wife and I) go on holiday on Wednesday and I needed some spare funds for that (and any potential watches I see whilst on holiday. Hehe).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onewatchhh

WES51 said:


> I think it would be a good idea to keep adding/sharing manufacturing dates for all trouble free versions, so we can see if Casio was correct in declaring that the issue was indeed resolved after April 2017.


Hi Wes - apologies if I missed it, but is anyone running a database? Cheers, B


----------



## egomelo

Hi everyone. I own a GWN-Q1000MC. I noticed that casio has been removed the Q1000 model from their website. Do you know what’s the reason of that action? Is it about the known problem? I’ve sent an e-mail yesterday about this but still there’s no reply.


----------



## roman_m

Hi unlucky owners of defective Gulfmaster!
Please tell me, is hour-hand issue manifested after long time of using? Or immediately after purchasing in new watches?
I found this watches for sale (less then 300$) in offline store and checked it. Returning hands works well, but I worry that this bug will shows up in any time...

Date of manufacturing — July of 2016.


----------



## brvheart

roman_m said:


> Hi unlucky owners of defective Gulfmaster!
> Please tell me, is hour-hand issue manifested after long time of using? Or immediately after purchasing in new watches?
> I found this watches for sale (less then 300$) in offline store and checked it. Returning hands works well, but I worry that this bug will shows up in any time...
> 
> Date of manufacturing - July of 2016.


It's random and time to issue is all over the map. Sometimes immediate sometimes a while.

sent from Mars


----------



## yyan203

I bought a latest Gulfmaster version from a Japanese seller. This is a 2018 model GWN-Q1000A-2AJF (positive display). It also has the hour hand issue similar as reported by a lot others. So I am not sure whether Casio has solved the defect. Stay away from this watch ...


----------



## arko3

Are you serious? I planned to buy similar from sep.2017/mar.2018 releases....
As i understand, these was improved!?
Im confused...


----------



## Miklos86

yyan203 said:


> I bought a latest Gulfmaster version from a Japanese seller. This is a 2018 model GWN-Q1000A-2AJF (positive display). It also has the hour hand issue similar as reported by a lot others. So I am not sure whether Casio has solved the defect. Stay away from this watch ...


I was under the impression that the model was pulled and new line introduced precisely to fix the defect. Apparently, that wasn't the case. I also thought about sourcing a new version from Japan. Quite disappointing.

Thank you for sharing this and warning us about the persistance of the issue!


----------



## yyan203

arko3 said:


> Are you serious? I planned to buy similar from sep.2017/mar.2018 releases....
> As i understand, these was improved!?
> Im confused...


At least this is the case with the one I bought (returned). It is really hard to say that the problem is completely solved.


----------



## yyan203

arko3 said:


> Are you serious? I planned to buy similar from sep.2017/mar.2018 releases....
> As i understand, these was improved!?
> Im confused...


At least this is the case with the one I bought (returned). It is really hard to say that the problem is completely solved.


----------



## yyan203

Miklos86 said:


> I was under the impression that the model was pulled and new line introduced precisely to fix the defect. Apparently, that wasn't the case. I also thought about sourcing a new version from Japan. Quite disappointing.
> 
> Thank you for sharing this and warning us about the persistance of the issue!


I can only talk about the one that I bought. Perhaps others have been able to get a good one (they just do not report here --who knows). You can still try your luck...


----------



## Time4Playnow

yyan203 said:


> At least this is the case with the one I bought (returned). It is really hard to say that the problem is completely solved.


It's really not hard to say at all - the problem has NOT been solved. You bought a late-model GWN-Q1000 that has the defect. So it's clear that Casio did not fix the problem after all.

I'm glad I stayed far away from this model after my first couple bad experiences with it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*Problems with my Gulfmaster ? Q1000 (v2)*



yyan203 said:


> I can only talk about the one that I bought. Perhaps others have been able to get a good one (they just do not report here --who knows). You can still try your luck...


That's a fair reply ! Appreciated  Lots of Q1000 owners here on F17 have never encountered any problems whatsoever, including me since I bought mine back in 2016 ( 3 more followed with no issues as well )









Above pic the first I got !


----------



## Time4Playnow

*Re: Problems with my Gulfmaster ? Q1000 (v2)*



Deepsea_dweller said:


> That's a fair reply ! Appreciated  Lots of Q1000 owners here on F17 have never encountered any problems whatsoever, including me since I bought mine back in 2016 ( 3 more followed with no issues as well )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above pic the first I got !


Just curious DSD, on the ones that you have, how often do you go to a sensor mode, or manually move the hands out of the way of the digital window? I ask because those are the two main instances that cause the defect to show up. And I know that some people who have this model don't use the sensor readings at all and rarely if ever move the hands to the 2:00 position. In that case, the watch could have the defect but they'd never know it. If the watch is used only for standard timekeeping, it's likely to work just fine.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*Problems with my Gulfmaster ? Q1000 (v2)*



Time4Playnow said:


> Just curious DSD, on the ones that you have, how often do you go to a sensor mode, or manually move the hands out of the way of the digital window? I ask because those are the two main instances that cause the defect to show up. And I know that some people who have this model don't use the sensor readings at all and rarely if ever move the hands to the 2:00 position. In that case, the watch could have the defect but they'd never know it. If the watch is used only for standard timekeeping, it's likely to work just fine.


T4PAfter the issue was raised here on F17 I had checked my first Gulfie & the Navy Gulfie directly at an AD here in HK. They kept the 2 a few days and couldn't find a thing; so for me it was the go-ahead in spending almost 1000 USD for the limited edition Love The Sea and The Earth Q-Gulfmaster later on Fingers crossed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Miklos86

The problem is that these models are only available from Japanese sources. I'd have no issue buying from overseas any Casio product for I know the quality would be there, but with a track record like that it is only advisable to buy a Gulfmaster V2 from a source with easy and reliable warranty (i.e. local AD). Unless Casio re-introduces the model outside Japan, I'd stay away.


----------



## yyan203

*Re: Problems with my Gulfmaster ? Q1000 (v2)*



Deepsea_dweller said:


> That's a fair reply ! Appreciated  Lots of Q1000 owners here on F17 have never encountered any problems whatsoever, including me since I bought mine back in 2016 ( 3 more followed with no issues as well )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above pic the first I got !


Just curious, what is F17?


----------



## Miklos86

*Re: Problems with my Gulfmaster 😞 Q1000 (v2)*



yyan203 said:


> Just curious, what is F17?


This forum.


----------



## Miklos86

*Re: Problems with my Gulfmaster 😞 Q1000 (v2)*



yyan203 said:


> Just curious, what is F17?


This forum.


----------



## Divine_Madcat

So, I admit I made a post in the general thread, but I thought I would get some opinions from those in the know here. 


I bought one of these guys on clearance from TJ Maxx, and it is already a favorite of mine. Problem is, it is a 306F date code, and my warranty card is obviously not stamped. Given the price I got it for ($220), would you roll the dice and keep it, or not risk it. Right now, it is working properly, , but some of the reports here have me spooked..


----------



## CC

Divine_Madcat said:


> So, I admit I made a post in the general thread, but I thought I would get some opinions from those in the know here.
> 
> I bought one of these guys on clearance from TJ Maxx, and it is already a favorite of mine. Problem is, it is a 306F date code, and my warranty card is obviously not stamped. Given the price I got it for ($220), would you roll the dice and keep it, or not risk it. Right now, it is working properly, , but some of the reports here have me spooked..


Both mine work fine and i'm definitely keeping them.


----------



## Phreddo

At a glance, mine seems to keep terrible time without a sync. Like, gaining 3 seconds a day. Only reason I noticed is that I found my auto sync was set to off.

Unless I accidentally changed something at one point and reset the seconds.

I'll keep an eye on it.

With all this talk of WWVB shutting down, do we know if this has a trim screw? Or does it need a machine to calibrate?

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Had a Gulfmaster and it fogged......got rid of it...…no longer trust the moving crowns......Maybe a quad sensor is too much technology to ask for in a tiny watch...…...That's a lot of features...…..That computer on your wrist has to be assembled perfectly and withstand quite a bit of shock etc...…...Although sounds like the average is, that Casio accomplished their goal though...…….bound to be a bad apple or 5...…….


----------



## Divine_Madcat

[email protected] said:


> Had a Gulfmaster and it fogged......got rid of it...&#8230;no longer trust the moving crowns......Maybe a quad sensor is too much technology to ask for in a tiny watch...&#8230;...That's a lot of features...&#8230;..That computer on your wrist has to be assembled perfectly and withstand quite a bit of shock etc...&#8230;...Although sounds like the average is, that Casio accomplished their goal though...&#8230;&#8230;.bound to be a bad apple or 5...&#8230;&#8230;.


Eh, that is a poor reason to blow off this model - ANY watch with buttons or a crown of any kind can have a defect where moisture will get in. I have read about it on the cheapest beaters and the most expensive brands all the same. It has nothing to do with the quad sensor, and simply just a gasket that happened to be out of place; it happens..


----------



## arko3

Today arrived white version.
All OK
Serial 201C267F


----------



## arko3

Today arrived white version.
All OK
Serial 201C267F


----------



## Fafang

Hello, i am newbie here...
I have a plan to buy gwn-q1000 although much defect issue about it.
And if some day my Gv2 get same problem, i wanna to repair it self, i'll take a risk to repair without warranty service from casio.
I was try searching "service manual & part list 5477" but can't find it. Because it can minimize the risk from wrong handling when open the mecanical system. Any body here know, where i can download it ?


----------



## Fafang

Hello, i am newbie here...
I have a plan to buy gwn-q1000 although much defect issue about it.
And if some day my Gv2 get same problem, i wanna to repair it self, i'll take a risk to repair without warranty service from casio.
I was try searching "service manual & part list 5477" but can't find it. Because it can minimize the risk from wrong handling when open the mecanical system. Any body here know, where i can download it ?


----------



## piit

Hello,

I got my Casio GWN-Q1000MC-1A2ER a few days ago.
According to the serial number is has been produced in August 2016.

QUESTION 1:
How do I know if it is a v1 or v2 Gulfie?

I have also run in the "hands are stuck" issue where the hour hand didn't move correctly.
I have been able to recover by running the following steps:

1) set another hometown
2) run auto hand correction
3) manually start time sync

No problems so far afterwards but still for a 900 Eur (list price) I don't want to deal with those kinds of workarounds. I didn't find out what exactly caused the hands to stuck as I was playing a lot with my watch in the last days ;-)
Shortly before this happened I was calibrating my compass and setting reference height in compass/altimeter mode.

QUESTION 2:
The Gulfie has been bought in 08/2018 and is therefore covered by warranty, what do you suggest regarding the hands issue (even if it only happened once).
Is it possible to swap the watch and get a v2 Gulfmaster in case that this is really a v1 one?

- Piit


----------



## ilcentaurorosso

Time4Playnow said:


> It's really not hard to say at all - the problem has NOT been solved. You bought a late-model GWN-Q1000 that has the defect. So it's clear that Casio did not fix the problem after all.
> 
> I'm glad I stayed far away from this model after my first couple bad experiences with it.


Thank you. I will not buy any Gulfmaster Q1000 (V1 or V2) !!!


----------



## Time4Playnow

piit said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got my Casio GWN-Q1000MC-1A2ER a few days ago.
> According to the serial number is has been produced in August 2016.
> 
> QUESTION 1:
> How do I know if it is a v1 or v2 Gulfie?
> 
> I have also run in the "hands are stuck" issue where the hour hand didn't move correctly.
> I have been able to recover by running the following steps:
> 
> 1) set another hometown
> 2) run auto hand correction
> 3) manually start time sync
> 
> No problems so far afterwards but still for a 900 Eur (list price) I don't want to deal with those kinds of workarounds. I didn't find out what exactly caused the hands to stuck as I was playing a lot with my watch in the last days ;-)
> Shortly before this happened I was calibrating my compass and setting reference height in compass/altimeter mode.
> 
> QUESTION 2:
> The Gulfie has been bought in 08/2018 and is therefore covered by warranty, what do you suggest regarding the hands issue (even if it only happened once).
> Is it possible to swap the watch and get a v2 Gulfmaster in case that this is really a v1 one?
> 
> - Piit


Every GWN-*Q*1000 is a "v2" Gulfmaster. The v1 was the first-gen GWN-1000.

The "hands issue" is a mysterious problem. It might not show up for months. Then it might go away for awhile. Then it might come back. At some point the 'auto hand correction' procedure might NOT fix it. (as with the one I had)

I had a Gulf v2, got the hand problem, had the module replaced, and 3 months later the problem showed up again. Had a different one that I bought from an A/D, and it showed the problem immediately, out of the box.

In short - you could return it to have it repaired. But that is no guarantee that you'll never have that issue again... And if it happens out-of-warranty, that will probably be a couple hundred $$ to replace the module again.


----------



## ilcentaurorosso

Random problems are the worst one. Many thanks for clarification. I will buy V1.


----------



## Kotik

I am so scared of this problem that I bought two of them, one for use, another as back up.

The batch numbers for these are 201D202F (July 2016) and 201C260F (September 2016). I understand the problem was corrected in production in April 2017 so these two watches are suspect.

Interesting to note that they both show the same barometric pressure, speaking of accuracy.


----------



## Aussiehoudini

Been looking at the Marine blue for ages and still want to buy one but am nervous about both this issue and the issue with the LCD losing a bar/column on the digi display. How are people’s watches going now? And how would i tell what vintage a watch was? Serial number?


----------



## GaryK30

Aussiehoudini said:


> Been looking at the Marine blue for ages and still want to buy one but am nervous about both this issue and the issue with the LCD losing a bar/column on the digi display. How are people's watches going now? And how would i tell what vintage a watch was? Serial number?


On solar Casios, the batch number will tell you when the watch was made.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/casio-serial-number-manufacturing-date-4607277.html#post44940453


----------



## Quantumleap

Randomesq said:


> I got the GWN Q1000-1AJF and I love it. Except...
> 
> If I use any of the functions (pressing A button) - barometer, altimeter, etc - and the hour and minute hand move to the 2 o'clock position so that the digital display is visible... When I go back into time mode (pressing B button), the minute hand will return to the correct position but the hour hand will not. It seems to jerk just slightly and then stay where it is.
> 
> I can't use any of the ABC/Depth functions without it messing up the time. Ugggghhh  This means I must go through the process of resynching the digital and analog display every single time. The hour hand does not move backwards, the way it it supposed to.
> 
> Has anyone else experiencing this?
> 
> I think it's time for a return - just wish I could get it for the same price I did before. Da*m!
> 
> -R.


This is a well known problem with some of the gulf masters. Definitely return! This was my second one, after such a return.


----------



## Aussiehoudini

GaryK30 said:


> On solar Casios, the batch number will tell you when the watch was made.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/casio-serial-number-manufacturing-date-4607277.html#post44940453


Thanks. This appears to be 2017 so hopefully all fixed by then

EDIT: crap! Read that post properly and it's a Feb 2017 watch so is suspect if we're to believe that it wasn't fixed until April.


----------



## electorn

Out of curiosity, how are the watches that never had the problem holding up?

I see the Gulfmaster coming up for sale now and again, and want to try one, but this hand issue is a real worry.

Any ideas on how much Casio charge to repair them if the worst was to happen?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## brvheart

electorn said:


> Out of curiosity, how are the watches that never had the problem holding up?
> 
> I see the Gulfmaster coming up for sale now and again, and want to try one, but this hand issue is a real worry.
> 
> Any ideas on how much Casio charge to repair them if the worst was to happen?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Mine has been repaired by Casio, it has yet to exhibit this behavior since. Maybe I'm lucky, maybe it will pop back up again. No one knows for sure. Mine is like brand new. I'd be willing to sell it.


----------



## electorn

brvheart said:


> Mine has been repaired by Casio, it has yet to exhibit this behavior since. Maybe I'm lucky, maybe it will pop back up again. No one knows for sure. Mine is like brand new. I'd be willing to sell it.


Thanks for the reply brvheart, that is good to know, BUT, how long ago was the repair!

I live in the UK so buying from your side of the water gets very expensive with taxes, I will have to look closer to home.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*Problems with my Gulfmaster  Q1000 (v2)*



electorn said:


> Out of curiosity, how are the watches that never had the problem holding up?
> 
> I see the Gulfmaster coming up for sale now and again, and want to try one, but this hand issue is a real worry.
> 
> Any ideas on how much Casio charge to repair them if the worst was to happen?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Never a problem ( up to now ) since day one in 2016 and so on but the whole issue spoiled the party immensely. Keeping a low profile with the Q-Gulfie here on F17 although one of my all time fave G's!


----------



## kubr1ck

Picked up my *GWN-Q1000MCA-1AJF* in September of 2017. No issues so far. It is a shame that some owners have, however, as this is a very beautiful watch. In terms of fit and finish it reminds me of the GPW-1000 Gravitymaster -- just a cut above other Master of G lines.


----------



## brvheart

electorn said:


> Thanks for the reply brvheart, that is good to know, BUT, how long ago was the repair!
> 
> I live in the UK so buying from your side of the water gets very expensive with taxes, I will have to look closer to home.


Hey there - I got it when it first released and sent it in as soon as the problem was identified and I exhibited that behavior.

Makes sense on buying closer to you!!

For your viewing pleasure - here are some photos.

http://lhmn.us/heIAo7


----------



## konakai

*Re: Problems with my Gulfmaster  Q1000 (v2)*



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Never a problem ( up to now ) since day one in 2016 and so on but the whole issue spoiled the party immensely. Keeping a low profile with the Q-Gulfie here on F17 although one of my all time fave G's!


I agree with DSD, great looking watch with all the functions one could ask for. I have had the blue one for a year or so now and no problems at all. Think I will go and put it on!


----------



## konakai

*Re: Problems with my Gulfmaster  Q1000 (v2)*



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Never a problem ( up to now ) since day one in 2016 and so on but the whole issue spoiled the party immensely. Keeping a low profile with the Q-Gulfie here on F17 although one of my all time fave G's!


I agree with DSD, great looking watch with all the functions one could ask for. I have had the blue one for a year or so now and no problems at all. Think I will go and put it on!


----------



## electorn

OK, OK, all of you have convinced me, I absolutely need one of these! They do look fantastic in the photos.

I will keep a look out for one and keep my fingers crossed it works out. What doe the forum consider a fair price for one?


----------



## CC

electorn said:


> OK, OK, all of you have convinced me, I absolutely need one of these! They do look fantastic in the photos.
> 
> I will keep a look out for one and keep my fingers crossed it works out. What doe the forum consider a fair price for one?


Depends on which model you want. The price/value varies.


----------



## electorn

CC said:


> Depends on which model you want. The price/value varies.


Ah, I didn't take the various models into account. A non-special edition version will work for me.


----------



## KoolFrankCastle

I received mine about a month ago or so, and I truly love this watch!


----------



## electorn

Well, I just bought an F serial from ebay. Fingers crossed its unaffected by the hands issue. Really looking forward to trying it now.
The over sized G-shocks are becoming favorites of mine, particularly now my eyes are getting poorer.

Good health everyone, I will post a photo once it has landed.


----------



## electorn

Gulfmaster has landed, finally. Its a little more knocked around than the listing suggested but at least it works as advertised.

Here it is with the other G's. I have most bases covered with this little group but there might be room for a Frogman....one day!


----------



## speedmaster.

cew1234 said:


> Number of my one/working one is 201C176F. Yesterday I sent an email to Casio just to inform them about this serious defect and I think everybody shoud do the same
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


My GWN-Q1000 has indeed the same identical serial number. 
I did not know that two different watches may have the same serial number. 
I bought mine yesterday from an AD in Italy. 
Can you confirm your GWN-Q1000 never experienced the problem described in this thread? 
Mine seems not having this problem...


----------



## speedmaster.

CC said:


> All three issue free, so far
> 
> View attachment 13190507


Can you share the batch numbers of your watches which are properly working?


----------



## speedmaster.

Deepsea_dweller said:


> *Problems with my Gulfmaster 😞 Q1000 (v2)*
> 
> On the contrary lots of happy and satisfied ( regular F17' ) Q1000 owners here. Most recently GraniteFraggle with a couple of Quad Gulfie purchases, then distinguished members like kubr1ck, CC, fcasoli and myself - just to name a few. No problems whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Can you share the batch numbers of your watches which are properly working?


----------



## CC

speedmaster. said:


> Can you share the batch numbers of your watches which are properly working?


Sorry, things change.
I only own one GWN-Q now, imo by far the best looking one...


----------



## Fabrizio Calaresu

Ciao, ho acquistato il mio Casio GWN-Q1000 1A (prodotto nel 2016) a maggio 2020. Funziona tutto bene, ma l'ho inviato per assistenza per paura che non funzionasse bene.
Hanno cambiato il mio modulo di garanzia!
Ora il modulo che monta è il numero 704, prima era il numero 603.
Rispetto a prima sembra che le lancette si muovano più velocemente.


----------



## speedmaster.

Fabrizio Calaresu said:


> Ciao, ho acquistato il mio Casio GWN-Q1000 1A (prodotto nel 2016) a maggio 2020. Funziona tutto bene, ma l'ho inviato per assistenza per paura che non funzionasse bene.
> Hanno cambiato il mio modulo di garanzia!
> Ora il modulo che monta è il numero 704, prima era il numero 603.
> Rispetto a prima sembra che le lancette si muovano più velocemente.


Grazie mille per la risposta.
Quale è la procedura in Italia per inviarlo in assistenza?
Dove si legge il numero del modulo?


----------



## speedmaster.

CC said:


> Sorry, things change.
> I only own one GWN-Q now, imo by far the best looking one...
> 
> View attachment 15404308
> 
> 
> View attachment 15404309


We're the previous ones keeping working well?


----------



## speedmaster.

cew1234 said:


> Mine is still working. I bought it in the begining of September 2016. The number of the watch is 201C176F. It is the blue version 1AER. As for me it is a great watch and I would buy it again
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


The number on my watch is identical to yours: 201C176F. 
Can you please confirm your watch kept working well?
Thank you


----------



## CC

speedmaster. said:


> We're the previous ones keeping working well?


Yes, never had an issue.


----------



## speedmaster.

CC said:


> Yes, never had an issue.


Thank you
Can you please confirm your batch numbers?
Were they from 2016 early production, if I remember well?


----------



## Fabrizio Calaresu

[QUOTE = "speedmaster., Post: 52260324, member: 259188"]
Grazie mille per la risposta.
Quale è la procedura in Italia per inviarlo in assistenza?
Dove si legge il numero del modulo?
[/ CITAZIONE]

The module number is inside, so you have to open it. I obviously opened it.


----------



## JaredNish

I have this beauty on its way. Fingers crossed for a proper functioning GM. I was told it has no issues. And I might have to disagree with the white one being the best looking  of course it's all a preference.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio Calaresu

Here are the 2 modules. The new 704 and the "old" 603
Apparently they are the same.


----------



## GaryK30

Fabrizio Calaresu said:


> Here are the 2 modules. The new 704 and the "old" 603
> Apparently they are the same.
> View attachment 15406372
> 
> 
> View attachment 15406378


Interesting that the MB6 antenna is at the 7 o'clock position in the GWN-Q1000. For most models it's at the 12 o'clock position.


----------



## kubr1ck

GaryK30 said:


> Interesting that the MB6 antenna is at the 7 o'clock position in the GWN-Q1000. For most models it's at the 12 o'clock position.


Does this mean I have to tilt the watch ass-up to get a good signal?


----------



## GaryK30

kubr1ck said:


> Does this mean I have to tilt the watch ass-up to get a good signal?


Probably not. A ferrite loop antenna has the same response in both directions perpendicular to the ferrite bar (7 o'clock and 1 o'clock in this situation). Plus, the WWVB signal is pretty strong in L.A., so it likely won't matter anyway.


----------



## WES51

603 vs. 704 is great info.
But was 603 really the problem and is 704 really fixing it?


----------



## speedmaster.

JaredNish said:


> I have this beauty on its way. Fingers crossed for a proper functioning GM. I was told it has no issues. And I might have to disagree with the white one being the best looking  of course it's all a preference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow!!! 
That's one of the best looking Q1000 I have ever seen!!!


----------



## rumbling

Does this potential problem only affect the Q1000 or does it sometimes affect the GN-1000 and the GW-1000?


----------



## JaredNish

speedmaster. said:


> Wow!!!
> That's one of the best looking Q1000 I have ever seen!!!


This one and the white one are my favorites and I'm not a white big G kind of guy usually. This model is one of the best canidates for swapping resin bezels and bands tho so who know what I will end up with. Already slapping around this q1000mb with white resin. I got a great deal out of Japan directly so I'm hoping for the best. 








Like this guy as well but the white is a little much for me unless it's a second quad gulfie buy at a decent price.


----------



## JaredNish

kubr1ck said:


> Picked up my *GWN-Q1000MCA-1AJF* in September of 2017. No issues so far. It is a shame that some owners have, however, as this is a very beautiful watch. In terms of fit and finish it reminds me of the GPW-1000 Gravitymaster -- just a cut above other Master of G lines.
> 
> View attachment 14651827


Hey Kub, that looks like some custom work. The brushed scale bezel is my favorite. Look good black and brushed silver/grey man. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio Calaresu

WES51 said:


> 603 vs. 704 is great info.
> But was 603 really the problem and is 704 really fixing it?
> [/CITAZIONE]
> 
> The 704 is certainly newer. Casio still has the GWN Q1000 for sale in Japan, so the new modules are there and certainly perfect in operation.


----------



## Fabrizio Calaresu

I took apart my GWN Q1000 because I did the positive display, because I didn't like the negative.










Positive NEW










Negative


----------



## WES51

Fabrizio Calaresu said:


> *I took apart* my GWN Q1000 because I did the positive display, because I didn't like the negative.
> View attachment 15407879


Master!


----------



## speedmaster.

Fabrizio Calaresu said:


> I took apart my GWN Q1000 because I did the positive display, because I didn't like the negative.
> 
> View attachment 15407879
> 
> 
> Positive NEW
> 
> View attachment 15407882
> 
> 
> Negative


Awesome!!


----------



## Fabrizio Calaresu

Thank you 😚


----------



## Fabrizio Calaresu

Hi, my GWN-Q1000 got stuck on the minute hand. It stopped at minute 34.
I intervened (opening the clock) by manually turning the hand. Now it's unlocked.


----------



## GrouchoM

What was it stuck on? Another hand?


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

I bought a GWN-Q1000 a month ago (new).
Batch number: 221C263H (Made in Japan, 18 September, 2018)
I'm aware of the hour hand issue. This problem is supposed to had been fixed in 2017.
The hands move to the 2:10 position multiple times per day.
So far, so good. I really like this watch.


----------



## nonconformulaic

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> I bought a GWN-Q1000 a month ago (new).
> * Batch number: 221C263H (Japan, 18 September, 2018)
> I'm aware of the hour hand issue.
> The hands move to the 2:10 position multiple times per day.
> So far, so good.


Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Fabrizio Calaresu

Hello, The minute hand has stuck again. Despite having it repaired. But no problem, with a simple magnet it unlocks.
Now I have definitely changed the disply with positive blue polarity.


----------



## atlety

Fabrizio Calaresu said:


> Hello, The minute hand has stuck again. Despite having it repaired. But no problem, with a simple magnet it unlocks.
> Now I have definitely changed the disply with positive blue polarity.
> 
> View attachment 15726813


have you change the polarity or chage with the magnet ??


----------



## Pankrates

That's one from the problematic batches. I had it for a little more than year and then it stopped. I had no more warranty, my local Casio does a very poor job and charges a ridiculously amount for anything so I wasn't going to send to them. I tried to reset a number of times and it didn't help.

In my mind, I was justifying that since the band was short for me - in a hot day I was exercising I had to put it to the last hole to make it comfortable and the band would open quite a lot so I limited my use. So, at the end, I just took the loss and moved on to another watch.

The Q1000 was away for maybe one year and recently I just went back to it as I was cleaning some stuff and for my surprise it was working again without being stuck.

I was happy for a couple of days until I remembered the band issue....but then I took action and decided to get a composite band for it....thinking that when/if I run into problems again, I'd buy a more recent Q1000.

So far, it is working great


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

Can you post a link to the place were you bought your combi band from? 

I want replace my Gulfmaster's original band as well.


----------



## GaryK30

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> Can you post a link to the place were you bought your combi band from?
> 
> I want replace my Gulfmaster's original band as well.


Tiktok sells the bracelet.






Search results for: 'gwn-q1000' - Tiktox


Casio watches | G Shock | Pro Trek | Casio watch straps | Availble from tiktox




www.tiktox.com





PacParts does as well, but it's more expensive.






Casio GWNQ1000MC-1A Parts and Accessories


Casio GWNQ1000MC-1A Parts and Accessories




www.pacparts.com


----------



## christianxz123

gartner said:


> Mine is Q1000MB with serial number 201C049G. No problems so far. The battery level is at M for at least a week now.


Sir, may I know if encounter an issue to your GWN-q1000 with serial number 201C049G?

Thank you!


----------



## Fabrizio Calaresu

atlety said:


> have you change the polarity or chage with the magnet ??
> [/CITAZIONE]
> 
> Hi, no I polarized the display with a positive blue polarizing film.


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

Yours:201C049*G*::Made in Japan, 18 February, 2017
Mine, 221C263*H*: Made in Japan, 18 September, 2018

The stuck hand problem occurred, mostly, on watches made in 2016 (201/221CYYY*F)

* *This problem was supposed to have been fixed in 2017 (*G*). Good luck.

* After ~ 6 months, my Gulfmaster has had no issues. Very happy with it.


----------



## christianxz123

Hi Guys,

I am planning to buy GWN-Q1000 with green crown.

I have something to ask if GWN-q1000 with serial number 201c049G, if I am not mistaken it is made or released on 18th of February 2017.

Does that issue exist until 2017 made of the q1000? 

I appreciate the reply.

Thank you!


----------



## christianxz123

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> Yours:201C049*G*::Made in Japan, 18 February, 2017
> Mine, 221C263*H*: Made in Japan, 18 September, 2018
> 
> The stuck hand problem occurred, mostly, on watches made in 2016 (201/221CYYY*F)
> 
> * *This problem was supposed to have been fixed in 2017 (*G*). Good luck.
> 
> * After ~ 6 months, my Gulfmaster has had no issues. Very happy with it.


I just see your reply and I appreciate it.

I already place an order for the GWN-q1000 with the serial number *201C049G, *so i need to face the issue.

Sad 

Thank you sir


----------



## gartner

christianxz123 said:


> Sir, may I know if encounter an issue to your GWN-q1000 with serial number 201C049G?
> 
> Thank you!


Hi. I don't have the Gulfmaster anymore but while I had it, I encountered no issues with the second hand. I hope yours will be the same.


----------



## christianxz123

gartner said:


> Hi. I don't have the Gulfmaster anymore but while I had it, I encountered no issues with the second hand. I hope yours will be the same.


I highly appreciate your reply sir.

Thanks


----------



## tr0ubles0me

christianxz123 said:


> I just see your reply and I appreciate it.
> 
> I already place an order for the GWN-q1000 with the serial number *201C049G, *so i need to face the issue.
> 
> Sad
> 
> Thank you sir


No, you don't. The letter G at the end of the serial number means 2017. Enjoy your watch 

Sent from my LEX829 using Tapatalk


----------



## christianxz123

tr0ubles0me said:


> No, you don't. The letter G at the end of the serial number means 2017. Enjoy your watch
> 
> Sent from my LEX829 using Tapatalk


I appreciate your reply sir and my GWN-q1000 seems no problem.

Thank you again boss!


----------



## Fabrizio Calaresu

With the use of a magnet it is possible to unlock the hands which lock.
The operation is risk-free and works perfectly.

Here is my video.


----------



## Georgewg

I don’t understand what you’re doing in the video.


----------



## Fabrizio Calaresu

I slipped the minute hand that was stuck.


----------



## nonconformulaic

Often thought I wanted one, but have always been glad I never actually bought one...


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

Fabrizio Calaresu said:


> Hello, The minute hand has stuck again. Despite having it repaired. But no problem, with a simple magnet it unlocks.
> Now I have definitely changed the disply with positive blue polarity.
> 
> View attachment 15726813


When was your GM made?
What's your Batch Number?


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

Fortunately, after almost 5 months in operation, my Gulfmaster (Made in 2018), has had no issues .

Considering I was able to get this watch, _new_, for less than half the MSRP, I think, this is one of my best G-Shock purchases:

Quad Sensor
Sapphire Crystal
CF reinforced case
STN LCD (I don't like negative displays but this one is _very _easy to read; look at the picture)
Tough Solar
Tough Movement
MB6
Made in Japan
etc, etc

The only mod I'm planning to do to this watch is replacing the standard band with the Combi bracelet that came on another GM model. But the OEM band is, actually, very comfortable, so, it would be only for looks.


----------



## Fabrizio Calaresu

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> When was your GM made?
> What's your Batch Number?


Hi, mine has already been repaired under warranty, but the problem recurred.
But thanks to the magnet it unlocks in an instant ....


----------



## Pankrates

I have a white one from the 2016 batch. I did have the problem, tried to reset but it didn't go away. Since it was past the warrant so I just left the watch resting in some forgotten corner.....until after one year or so and to my surprise it returned to normal and another year has gone and he is all right. 

This watch is one of my favorites. The module is the best one Casio made. I wish the next digital Frogman would have all the functions this Gulf has. The only downside to the watch is that if you wish to change the bezel you need to completely open the watch.


----------



## zumanon

christianxz123 said:


> I appreciate your reply sir and my GWN-q1000 seems no problem.
> 
> Thank you again boss!


Can you give an update on your watch, please? I have the opportunity to buy a GWN-Q1000 with an even earlier production date than yours (27 January 2017 -G). I am wondering how's yours holding up. And does anybody know if there was a statement from Casio regarding the rumored cutoff date of April 2017 for the start of the improved movement production?


----------



## christianxz123

zumanon said:


> Can you give an update on your watch, please? I have the opportunity to buy a GWN-Q1000 with an even earlier production date than yours (27 January 2017 -G). I am wondering how's yours holding up. And does anybody know if there was a statement from Casio regarding the rumored cutoff date of April 2017 for the start of the improved movement production?


Hi, I got no problem with GWN-Q1000 for almost 3 months and the production date(18 February, 2017)

I pretty guess that it has no issue because I bought it as second hand (but almost new) to a diver in PH but he actually purchase the GWN-Q1000 in March 2018 (so he got the GWN-Q1000 for over 2 years and still no problem), I did a stress test to this GWN-q1000 many times

It's pretty safe if you purchase the GWN-q1000 production start to January 2017 because the issue was fixed that year, I even asked other forum facebook, youtube etc


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

I put the Combi bracelet on my 2018 Gulfmaster:



















So far, no issues with the watch.

Thank you Gary for your help getting this. It's great.


----------



## jareddd

Pankrates said:


> I have a white one from the 2016 batch. I did have the problem, tried to reset but it didn't go away. Since it was past the warrant so I just left the watch resting in some forgotten corner.....until after one year or so and to my surprise it returned to normal and another year has gone and he is all right.
> 
> This watch is one of my favorites. The module is the best one Casio made. I wish the next digital Frogman would have all the functions this Gulf has. The only downside to the watch is that if you wish to change the bezel you need to completely open the watch.


Unfortunately new Frog got stripped of depth meter sensor and digital display... and I can't imagine new Gulfmaster being released now or in near future. "Old" GWN-Q1000 got well more to offer than new GWF-A1000 now (apart from Bluetooth which I won't be using much anyway) and is more practical thanks to digital display. I got new Frogman and I am not quite convinced... it is new Gulfmaster that should have looked like new analog GWF-A1000 maybe, and Frog should be full digital with extras, Bluetooth etc. Casio releasing GWF-A1000 killed Gulfmaster. Sad, as I would love to see new updated Gulfmaster...

GWN-Q1000 and GWF-D1000 are my most favourite watches and I got few of each models in my collection. They got same capabilities, quad sensor, but one is digital and other analog, they complement each other.


----------



## atlety

every time companies do more expensive and worse things, it's disgusting, and if you don't see it, it's an idiot


----------



## zumanon

christianxz123 said:


> Hi, I got no problem with GWN-Q1000 for almost 3 months and the production date(18 February, 2017)
> 
> I pretty guess that it has no issue because I bought it as second hand (but almost new) to a diver in PH but he actually purchase the GWN-Q1000 in March 2018 (so he got the GWN-Q1000 for over 2 years and still no problem), I did a stress test to this GWN-q1000 many times
> 
> It's pretty safe if you purchase the GWN-q1000 production start to January 2017 because the issue was fixed that year, I even asked other forum facebook, youtube etc
> 
> View attachment 15881311
> View attachment 15881317


Thanks a lot for the answer! I'm a bit more relieved now. Just hoping I can round up my funds to get it🤞


----------



## Fabrizio Calaresu

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> When was your GM made?
> What's your Batch Number?


September 2016. but the form was substituted for me under warranty


----------

